# 

## _arek_

Hej witam wszystkich

W końcu nadszedł ten czas kiedy i ja tu coś napiszę - zobaczymy co z tego będzie...

Trochę historii:

Na działce tej od dzieciństwa moja żona marzyła mieć swój domek, kiedy jeszcze bawiła się jako dziecko na łące u swojej babci... no i tak powoli  zaczęło się stawać. Jakieś 3 lata temu po kilkudziesięciu latach otrzymała ją w prezencie od swojego taty. 

W porze wiosenno/letniej jest o wiele przyjemniej 
 


Szczęśliwi i zachwyceni miejscem w super lokalizacji - praktycznie centrum naszej "wioski" na początek zrobiliśmy badania.
No i tu wyszedł pierwszy zonk. Torfy, torfy, torfy niby tego nie dużo, ale za to woda wysoka. Szybkie rozeznanie w temacie i wiemy, że obok posadowione są na  takim gruncie dwa duże warsztaty samochodowe. Udaliśmy się do pani konstruktor, aby uczyniła i dla nas nasz indywidualny projekt. 
Wszystko szybko bez większych analiz i przemyśleń od taka tam szybka spontaniczna akcja. Co się trochę teraz odbija  :roll eyes: 

Generalnie projekt wzorowany na Dom w Akebiach 4 , ten bardzo przypadł nam kiedy szukaliśmy projektu te 3 lata temu. Został trochę powiększony oraz dodany garaż dwustanowiskowy - tu z kolei moje marzenia - duży garaż z miejscem do majstrowania przy swoich autach. 

https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m503b407d830b0

Rzut parteru już z projektu...



No więc zaczęliśmy powoli działać jako, że i tak nie mieliśmy $$ na budowę pomału całą papierologie zaczęliśmy ogarniać. Tak więc po warunki zabudowy , prąd, woda, pozwolenia, mapki, projekty itd itd... czas sobie leciał, ciśnienie opadło... pozwolenie przyszło i tak się rozeszło po kościach. Tak minęły sobie prawie 3 lata.

Jakieś 2 mce temu podjęliśmy decyzje, że startujemy, bo zaraz papiery się skończą  :smile: 

No i się zaczęło... 

Tak jak nawiązuje tytuł będzie to dom z posadowieniem pośrednim z racji występowania torfu. Przez ostatni czas próbowałem znaleźć inną metodę, ale niestety nic tutaj praktycznie się nie sprawdzi. Robiłem rozeznanie na temat poduszki z geowłókniną ale lipa, bo będzie siadało. Tylko wymiana gruntu, gdzie wyszło by praktyczne 800m3 do wywalenia i zasypania co daje prawie 2000ton piachu. Do tego woda nie ułatwia zadania. 

Zależało mi najbardziej na tym, że jeżeli już robię płytę, to chciałem ją zrobić z pełną izolacją termiczną. Jednak trudno...

Także zostaliśmy w końcu przy posadowieniu takim jak wykonane jest pod owymi dwoma kolosami warsztatowymi w sąsiedztwie. Aby obniżyć koszta związane z wylaniem studni/pali zastosowano tam beczki 200L które służą jako szalunek tracony dla słupów podtrzymujących płytę. 

Tutaj rzut płyty, rezygnuję jednak  z kanału w garażu aby nie komplikować już całej sytuacji... także projekt do zmiany. A trzeba było pomyśleć wcześniej a nie tak na łapu capu. 

 

Konstruktorka nasza w wieku już leciwym za wiele się nie pytała, a ja z kolei nic prawie nie wiedziałem, więc projekt nie do końca dopracowałem i przemyślałem. Także praktycznie dopiero teraz wszystko nadrabiam. 
Za to żona ma już wszystko umeblowane w głowie  :smile: 

Także plan na teraz to:  umawiam się jutro z konstruktorem, przyszłym kierownikiem prawdopodobnie i dopinamy projekt na ostatni guzik. 
Jak się okazało właśnie teraz stawia bliźniaka na takim samym posadowieniu jak moje, czyli beczki plus płyta teren to torfy. Także dobrze trafiłem.

Chcę zamknąć na początek temat płyty. 

Teraz mam zaprojektowaną płytę 40cm bez praktycznie żadnej izolacji od gruntu. Z racji tego iż cała konstrukcja opierać się  będzie na studniach/beczkach, to nie mogę wykonać ciągłej izolacji. Dodatkowo pozom 0 będzie wyniesiony około 1,5m ppt.  
Zastanawiam się, czy zrobić tylko cokół płyty w eps/xps i zakopać z metr pod ziemię po obwodzie, czy coś upychać jeszcze pod spodem. Na płycie będzie dodatkowa wylewka a w niej instalacje i 20cm eps. Niestety pani konstruktor nie pokierowała mnie w tym temacie, a ja jako zielony całkiem wtedy ludek nie dopytywałem o nic. 

Dlatego teraz z Wasza pomocą chciałbym wszystko co się jeszcze da poprawić.

Od razu na początku chciałbym podziękować tym, którym już nerwów napsułem moimi pytaniami odnosnie posadowienia i ogólnie całej kołomyi związanej z projektem, posadowieniem itp.  w szczególności Panu od  z czołgu  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
a czemu temat wymiany gruntu umarł? Przez wodę? Na jakiej głębokości ona teraz jest? Dla mnie to masakra płyta 40cm i to bez izolacji.... ciekaw jestem co wymyśli "normalny" konstruktor  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Ogólnie przeraziła mnie delikatnie cała operacja i to, że tak na prawdę nie mamy 100% pewności co tak na prawdę znajdziemy podczas kopania... Same już 800m3 do wykopu daje niezły dołek, a co jeśli będzie trzeba kopać dalej, bo okaże się, że niestety jest więcej torfu. Firmy które zrobiły by to od A-Z kroją straszną $$ a samemu się za to zabierać to też nie tak hop siup. Pompowanie wody zwykłą pompą wrzucona do wykopu może być groźne dla pobliskich zabudowań - może powodować ich osiadanie, lub np pękanie ścian.  Wynajęcie igłofiltrów i ich nadzór to znów dość spore koszta.  Także raczej odpuszczam tą opcje.

Konstruktor z którym się umówiłem robił podobne posadowienie właśnie na beczkach, aktualnie zbrojona jes płyta.  Nie wiem dokładnie czy jest tak samo pancerna jak moja czy nie. Zobaczymy co powie ja przedstawię mu to co mam u siebie w projekcie.  Generalnie robota jest o wiele prostsza, bo kopiemy punktowo wykopy pod studnie/beczki wrzucamy zbrojenie i zalewamy, no to zbrojenie płyty i zalewamy i po robocie.  Jedyny minus to brak pełnej izolacji...

Czy straty ciepła przy takim wykonaniu są na prawdę duże ?? 
Generalnie chcę ocieplić płytę po obwodzie z przedłużeniem powiedzmy do 1m pionowo w głąb gruntu - taka opaska pionowa...  Ewentualnie zastanawiam się nad wyłożeniem np eps pod całością płyty tam gdzie można czyli tam gdzie nie będzie łączenia studnia-płyta.

----------


## sebcioc55

hmmm ja nie wiem czy te studnie są takie super. Co do gruntu to masz przecież badania i wiesz jaki jest grunt. Ja bym pogadał z T.Brinkmannem on ma duże doświadczenie z płytami i na pewno nie raz robił płytę na takim gruncie. Albo z Vegą pogadaj.
Straty przez fundament są spore, ale znowu nie aż takie aby wydawać kilkanaście/kilkadziesiąt tysiecy na to aby je zminimalizować za wszelką cenę.
Poiwedz jeszcze o co chodzi z tym wyniesieniem poziomu 0 o 1,5m ?

----------


## _arek_

Pisałem do Brinkmanna ale nie odpisali... 
No po prostu jest to łaka jak widać na początku tematu w takim dołku więc teren pod samym domem chcieliśmy dać wyżej o ten 1-1,5m

----------


## מרכבה

Arku z tego co jeszcze raz widzę, to te beczki wymagają przeliczenia, bo coś poszło w kierunku 
beczki swoje i płyta też oprze się o torf i trochę złagodzi, jedna beczka o takiej powierzchni - pogrąży się w piachu i 
do momentu oporu przez torf - będzie siadać, a że płyta sztywna 40cm to już nie przelewki, stąd różnice w osiadaniu 
zniweluje sztywność, ale siąść musi,  najbardziej bolesne jest te 50 kPa nośności.. a tabelka 200 kPa modułu sztywnosci..
można łatwo pominąć ..

----------


## _arek_

Zwariuje w końcu z tym posadowieniem....
Jutro idę do konstruktora co to taki sam fundament projektował i zobaczymy co powie... może po prostu to ma działać razem... i te studnie ograniczą osiadanie bo zaprą się w końcu o nośny grunt. 
Najgorsze , że nie za bardzo się znam na tych wszystkich parametrach więc i merytorycznej konwersacji nie poprowadzę... co będą chcieli to powiedzą i tyle.

----------


## aiki

Zawsze byłem przekonany, że fundament na palach nie opiera się o twarde podłoże a utrzymuje ciężar siłą tarcia pomiędzy gruntem a ścianami pala.
Ale to dawno było gdy się o tym dowiedziałem. Może coś się pozmieniało.

----------


## sebcioc55

Rodzice mojego kolegi mają dom na palach nad jeziorem, grunt to torf pare metrów. Wbijali chyba 10m pale, jakiś czas temu wiem że dom wisiał 10cm nad ziemią i pod całym domem mieli pustkę. Grunt osiadł a dom jak stał tak stoi. Wiec ja już bym wolał żeby dom osiadał tak jak wszystko dookoła. Czyli wymienił grunt pod nim. 
Chyba jeszcze raz będziesz musiał zrobić badanie gruntu, trochę dokładniejsze i głębsze.
BTW: te studnie to jakie bedą głębokie? Masz jakiś przekrój poprzeczny?

----------


## _arek_

No tak tylko u mnie wg tego co mówili mi mądrzejsi ode mnie to jak bym to walnął na samej płycie to mogło by mi to siadać nawet  do 0,5m albo i więcej a to już sporo... 

Może *מרכבה*  mógłby wam coś więcej o tym moim bagnie powiedzieć, bo zna szczegółową sytuację....

Najbardziej jestem zły na to, że kiedy robiliśmy projekt nie byłem  zaznajomiony ze wszystkimi tematami nawet w tak małym stopniu  jak teraz... Nawet samo przeglądanie forum dużo dało... Teraz w ogóle całkiem inaczej zrobilibyśmy projekt, no ale za późno... Projekt jest, pozwolenie jest, więc trzeba to jakoś teraz uratować wszystko, żeby miało  ręce i nogi....

Zastanawiam się właśnie nad zrobieniem ponownych badań, ale zapewne nic pięknego z tego nie wyjdzie...
Studnie/beczki mają być na głębokość 3m




Dziś idę pogadać z innym konstruktorem na temat tego posadowienia... zobaczymy co powie.

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze czy ta moja nieszczęsna płyta może być w takiej formie jak jest , czy nie będzie to miejsce wielkiej ucieczki ciepła ??
Chodzi mi o miejsca gdzie ściany domu chowają się głębiej prze salonie i koło kuchni oraz wejściu do domu a płyta zaprojektowana jest w  kwadracie o prostych bokach..



Odezwał się też wczoraj Brinkmann i to co oni robią w takich warunkach to wymiana gruntu, na pewno nie żadne poduszki z częściowym wybraniem torfu... Jednak sam powiedział, że jest to operacja nie łatwa z powodu występowania wody oraz nigdy tak na prawdę nie można przewidzieć co będzie działo się podczas kopania - może być dobrze, ale może i być lipa i trzeba wybierać o wiele więcej niż było planowane.... Maja podesłać mi jakąś ofertę do końca tygodnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dopiero jak napisales to zobaczylem ze ta plyta wystaje po za obrys budynku. Nie wiem czemu plyta nie ma ksztaltu domu, moze tak sie pani konstruktor latwiej liczylo. Wiesz czasami oplaca sie zrobic nowy projekt albo go przeprojektowac niz doplacac fuull kasy zeby zrobic jak jest. Najpierw powinno sie wybrac najlepsze rozwiazanie do gruntu jaki jest a potem zrobic dobry projekt tego rozwiazania ze wzgledu na energooszczędnosc jak i koszty. Moze bardziej sie oplaci wybrac torf do nosnego i dosypac troche piachu. Zrobic plyte nieocieplona od spodu i zrobic wysoką piwnice?

----------


## _arek_

"Mądry Polak po szkodzie" jak to mówi nasze przysłowie  :smile: 

Czemu tak wygląda nie wiem, nic mi nie doradzono w tym temacie a i ja nie protestowałem, bo nie świadom byłem tego co było mi polecane... 
Wiem, wiem trochę lekceważąco podszedłem do tematu.... Teraz jestem sam na siebie wściekły  :mad: 

Całego projektu nie chce już raczej zmieniać, bo trochę $$ na to poszło, żona wymyśliła sobie takie wnętrze a o energooszczędności i kosztach budowy nie za wiele myślałem a i nikt mnie o tym nie uświadomił na etapie projektowania.  
Dla mnie tanie budowanie to był wtedy zakup materiału po jak najlepszej cenie.

Dlatego teraz chciałbym zmienić tyle na ile mogę sobie pozwolić w ramach tego projektu aby chociaż po części naprawić to co wtedy popsułem...

Czyli dziś mam poprosić Pana konstruktora o zmianę płyty na taką aby była dokładnie tak jak idzie obrys ścian.

----------


## marcko

> "Mądry Polak po szkodzie" jak to mówi nasze przysłowie 
> 
> Czemu tak wygląda nie wiem, nic mi nie doradzono w tym temacie a i ja nie protestowałem, bo nie świadom byłem tego co było mi polecane... 
> Wiem, wiem trochę lekceważąco podszedłem do tematu.... Teraz jestem sam na siebie wściekły 
> 
> Całego projektu nie chce już raczej zmieniać, bo trochę $$ na to poszło, żona wymyśliła sobie takie wnętrze a o energooszczędności i kosztach budowy nie za wiele myślałem a i nikt mnie o tym nie uświadomił na etapie projektowania.  
> Dla mnie tanie budowanie to był wtedy zakup materiału po jak najlepszej cenie.
> 
> Dlatego teraz chciałbym zmienić tyle na ile mogę sobie pozwolić w ramach tego projektu aby chociaż po części naprawić to co wtedy popsułem...
> ...


jak ci Sebcio radzi - pomyśl o przeprojektowaniu - ale samej płyty - nie całości
jak wielu i mi robił człowiek z ppkonstruktor wydatek na ponowne przeliczenie może spokojnie się zwrócić na oszczędnościach wydanych na budowę/późniejszą eksploatacje - warto rozważyć.
A z tą wodą to masz cały rok ją? - ja fakt nie mam torfów (ale obok dwa duże stawy i torf już) ale woda waha mi się prawie 1m w ciągu roku, więc już sporo. Wybierałem ziemię w najsuchszym czasie i miałem ok 2 m pod powierzchnią wodę, tyle że jak piszę, ja miałem czarnoziem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Całego projektu nie chce już raczej zmieniać, bo trochę $$ na to poszło, żona wymyśliła sobie takie wnętrze a o energooszczędności i kosztach budowy nie za wiele myślałem a i nikt mnie o tym nie uświadomił na etapie projektowania.


nie mówię o całym projekcie, to co będzie na fundemencie to w sumie nie ma znaczenia, chodzi o przeprojektowanie fundamentu. Jeżeli nie chcesz teraz wydać 1-2 tys i poczekać 2-3 tyg, a wolisz później robić fundament o 10-20 tys droższy niż można to już Twoja sprawa i nic tutaj nie zdzialamy. Tak jak *marcko* pisze, do ppkonstruktor też możesz uderzyć, to kumaci i szybcy konstruktorzy. Napisz email, wyslij badania gruntu i niech coś zaproponują, napisz tutaj co powiedzieli a wspólnie coś poradzimy jeżeli nie jesteś w tym biegły, po to jest forum. Trzeba szukać najlepszych i najbardziej opłacalnych rozwiązań




> Dla mnie tanie budowanie to był wtedy zakup materiału po jak najlepszej cenie.


Tak jak wyżej napisałem, trzeba suzkać, wiem że to zajmuje czas ale tak się właśnie robi oszczędności. Pisałem kiedyś u siebie w DB że szukałem wełny na strop i w mojej hurtowni dawali mi wg nich dobrą cenę, -30% (MARBUD, na pewno znasz  :wink:  ) tego co dla zwykłego kowalskiego, a przez głupie reklamy na FM zadzwoniłem do extradachu w szczecinie i kupiłem wełnę o identycznych parametrach za 2300 zamiast za 3300 ! Tutaj jeżeli masz płytę 40cm gdzie beton bedzie kosztował załóżmy 15000 zł a zrobisz projekt za 2 tys który odchudzi tą płytę o 20cm? to już masz na czysto 5 tyz zł taniej.... to taki przykład.

----------


## _arek_

Szukałem już na prawdę dużo wszelakich rozwiązań z ppkonstruktorami też rozmawiałem/mailowałem wysłałem rzuty oraz badania.  Stwierdzili, że trzeba zrobić poduszkę około 50cm wzmocniona geokratą lub geowłókniną i na to płytę około 25cm zakładali osiadania w okolicach 5-7cm.  Znówi fachowe osoby z forum tematyczno konstrukcyjnego twierdzą, że to nie ma prawa działać, bo będzie siadać znacznie więcej... 


Jeśli chodzi o sama płytę to na pewno to przeprojektuje bez dwóch zdań.... 

Dziś bylem u konstruktora, który robił takie samo posadowienie dla bliźniaka 31x9,5m. Stwierdził, że płyta mogla by być te 35cm ale musi przeliczyć. Na tego bliźniaka poszło 7 ton stali u mnie może byłoby mniej... więc tu już kilka zł, na betonie tez kilka zł mniej... Klasycznej 20-25cm płyty na pewno nie będzie, bo to jednak musi się trzymać "kupy" wszystko.

Ogólnie jakoś i tak nie wywarł na mnie super wrażenia... Ja to mam wizje takiego człowieka, że wpadam tam,  a on ma mi podpowiedzieć co i jak żeby było najlepiej... Panie zrób tak a nie tak, zmieńmy to a będzie lepiej  :smile: 
On sam od siebie twierdził , że  jakoś nie jest zachwycony płytami i ta cała izolacją wg niego te kilka % strat nie jest warte całego zamieszania....  

To tyle w temacie osoby konstruktora hahaha....

Płyta ma być w każdym bądź razie po obwodzie domu.  Do tego ocieplona też po obwodzie+ 1m ppt. Pod spód prawdopodobnie nic nie będę dawał.
Zaproponowałem 30cm pod posadzki, ale pan projektant stwierdził,  że przecież 20cm też będzie  już dobrze...  I weź tu bądź mądry człowieku  :smile: 

Ogólnie po tej krótkiej wizycie... mam się zastanowić co i jak byśmy chcieli już finalnie zrobić/poprawić/przerobić.

----------


## sebcioc55

Konstruktor z prawdziwego zdarzenia powinien być taki własnie jak piszesz. Byłem u jednego dziadka konstruktora w Goleniowie i mówiłem ze chce zrobić projekt płyty, a on: "Paaanie to sie nie opłaca i tego nikt nie robi, to tylko na trudne grunty i baaardzo drogie". Wiec gościa olałem, projekt zrobiłem przez internet i płyte sam zmajstrowałem  :wink: 
Mógłbyś wrzucić tutaj badania geologiczne dla szerszej publiczności. Dobrze pamiętam że nośny grunt jest na 3m? Na jakiej wysokości jest teraz woda? W wolnej chwili pojedź tam i zrób sobie odwiert na te 3m i nastepnego dnia przyjdz i zmierz na jakiej wysokości jest woda. Może teraz wody nie ma?
Ja dalej uważam że osuszenie terenu i wymiana gruntu to najlepszy i najprostszy pomysł. Bo teraz na oko 210x0,35= 73,5m^3 betonu to koszt prawie 19k + 5t stali za 12k, razem 31k. Jakbyś miał wymieniony grunt to pewnie ta wartość spadła by o połowę, i masz za co kupic piach, a jak wymienisz to raczej nic nie siadzie, bo przecież wszystko będzie nośne. Źle myślę?

----------


## _arek_

Czym i jak wykonać takowy odwiert w warunkach domowych ??

Może i taniej tylko z kolei... 345m2 x3m = 1035m3 x1,8 = 1836ton piachu x 350zł za 27t z dowozem (bo taniej to nawet nikt nie chce) = około 24tysie za sam zasyp którego z zagęszczeniem wejdzie jeszcze więcej.  Do tego jakieś koparki, zagęszczarki, geowłókniny  i jakieś inne bajery plus niespodzianki więc pewnie do 35tysi można dobić


Badania

https://www.pdf-archive.com/2016/11/...geotechniczna/

----------


## sebcioc55

W warunkach domowych to nie bardzo  :wink:  ale najlepiej jakimś świdrem o średnicy ok 20cm (wystarczy 3xspirala z blachy) z możliwością przedłużenia trzonka. Za jakieś 100-200 zł powinni Ci coś takiego zrobić może w stalmaxie.
Te badania pokazują że na 2,4m już jest ok, bezpiecznie można by przyjąć 2,5m. Ja dalej nie wierze że ten piach taki drogi. Jutro podzwonię i dam znać jak coś znajdę. Masz już wycenę fundamentu na tych beczkach ?

----------


## _arek_

Badania badaniami, ale to jak dla mnie mały otworek w danym miejscu  a czy tak być musi ?? 
Czy np po tych 2,4m nie ma ryzyka dalszego syfu tego właśnie nie wiadomo.  Tak samo nie wiadomo co jest 2-4-5m dalej. I to mnie trochę przeraża właśnie.

No niestety 350zł to stawka normalna jaką każdy woła, zdarzyła się i 375zł.  
Twój znajomy powiedział jak dobrze pamiętam tez 350zł ale mógł zejść do 325zł jak powiedziałem 300 miał się zastanowić, ale już się nie odezwał...podobnie jak 2 inne osoby.   Także takie były moje wyniki poszukiwań  :smile: 

Studnie to mniej więcej 17 "pali" po 4m licząc to jakieś 40,8m3 betonu + 70m3 na płytę czyli około 110m3 x 210złm3 = 21tysi beton, plus stal 13tys = 33tys + robota nie wiem ile. Miałem jedną wycenę za 37koła,  ale to chore jak dla mnie... Ekipa o którą pytałem u Ciebie nie odezwała się po rozmowie i przesłaniu im materiałów jak by to wyglądać miało  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A Ty jakoś szczególnie związany z tą działką jesteś?

----------


## _arek_

Stety niestety tak... Powiem Ci , że to najczęściej pojawiające się pytanie  :smile: 
Sprzedaż odpada.... Po pierwsze żona i jej marzenia od dziecka a działkę otrzymała od taty.
Po 2 kupić działkę w takiej lokalizacji za $$ uzyskane z jej sprzedaży niemożliwe trzeba by dać z 2xtyle, a poza tym nie ma tu już działek w pobliżu. Musiałbym za miasto wyemigrować a tak to praktycznie w centrum jestem...  Także to co utopić tu muszę w gruncie i tak nie pozwoliłoby mi na zakup innej działki więc nie widzę sensu.  Przemęczę się swoje i będzie dobrze.

----------


## _arek_

Jutro zalewają tamtą płytę, więc podjadę sobie zobaczyć i zagadam co i jak....

Zastanawiam się też jak odciąć się dobrze w pierwszej warstwie od płyty skoro nie jest ocieplona od spodu i pozbyć się mostków.  Widziałem, że gdzieś zasypywali ceramikę perlitem... Są tez bloczki ytonga energo....

Ogólnie to w projekt mam wpisane bloczki keramzytowe na ściany , tak żeby śmiesznie było  :smile:   Chcemy zmienić chyba na silkę albo BK.

Budynek który teraz robią tez ma płytę tylko po obwodzie izolowaną i później posadzka z ociepleniem.  Jak dalej beda budować nie wiem...

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym budował z BK, znacznie lżejszy niż silka, co z takim gruntem nie jest bez znaczenia. Na pierwszą warstwa możesz też dać isomur, niestety przy parterówkach się mniej opłaca.

----------


## zochaof

:big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## מרכבה

Czasem trzeba coś więcej napisać .. a nie jakieś śmiechy hihy, ładny start jak na pierwszy post. Ładny nie ma co..
Ciekawe co tam Kolega Arek zdiełał .. lub mu zdiełali  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Ostatnio w "Wielkich projektach" stawiali dom w podobnych warunkach. Dawali słupy tak na oko fi 200 mm i jak to określili tak gęsto jak się da.
Cały fundament wyszedł ich tyle co dom - ale robili też piwnicę.

A może szkieleciaka postawisz? Lżejszy chyba.

----------


## _arek_

> Czasem trzeba coś więcej napisać .. a nie jakieś śmiechy hihy, ładny start jak na pierwszy post. Ładny nie ma co..
> Ciekawe co tam Kolega Arek zdiełał .. lub mu zdiełali


Nic nie zdziałal nic mu ni zdziałali...
Czekam na projektanta aż zmieni projekt płyty, zastanawiam się jak tego mojego betonowca pożądnie zaizolować no i szukam jakiegoś wykonawcy od płyty i beczek.  na razie rekordowa oferta na wykonanie płyty i tych beczułek too uwagaaaa 170.000 PLN netto  :jaw drop:   Toż to przecież nie budowa stacji kosmicznej tylko "zwykły" fundaament...
jutro ma sie spotkać z jakimś wykonawca a w sobotę z kolejnym zainteresowanym....

Poza tym zastanawiam się czy nie przerobić ogrzewania z kopciucha ekogroszkowego na jakaś pompinę cieplną. Po wizycie u Sebcicia i obejrzeniu jego ślicznego mieszkanka (dzięki za wszelkie informacje)  strasznie nas ten temat zainteresował. A podobno mając przy domowe bagienko to teren idealny pod tego typu ogrzewanie. 

No i to chyba na tyle co się dzieje a właściwie nie dzieje siedzę czytam i glupieje od tego wszystkiego  :sad: 

*aiki* szkielecioooorrr odpada mamy już cały projekt i ogólnie od 2lat PNB,, także trzeba ratować teraz to co się wymyśliło/spierdzieliło wcześniej....

----------


## _arek_

Wczoraj był pierwszy "oferant" wykonania płyty, ale po jego gadce wnioskuje, że był lekko przerażony robotą  wiec raczej się nie zdecyduje  na jego usługi... Poza tym jakoś mi nie przypadł do gustu  :tongue: 

Dzis odezwał się z kolei jakiś już praktykant podobno zrobił już "kilka" płyt głównie w DE. Po gadce mozna było wywnioskować, że wie co mowi/robi. 
Przesłałem mu ju jakieś papiery na maila i ma rzucić okiem a w następnym tygodniu mam podjechać do Szcz. z nim pogadać.

Aktualnie toczę sam ze sobą batalię pod tytułem "jak ten kawał betonowa ocieplić"... Żeby nie było łatwo ja jestem Pan Zielonka w temacie, a opinii jak zwykle 2 skrajne.

Jedna nie izolować płyty od spodu tylko opaska z EPS/XPS 1m w ziemie, za to na płycie 20-30cm EPS i do tego jakiś bloczek lepsiejszy na pierwsze 2 warstwy...

Metoda nr dwa o której myślałem a która też przedstawił mi dziś Pan który dzwonił... izolować co się da od spodu płyty w miejscach gdzie nie będzie podparta się na betonowych filarach... mówił, że nawet beczki/filary/szklanki - jak zwał tak zwał - też by izolował. 

No i bądź tu Panie mądry... Jak tak ma to wszystko wyglądać to ja już mam dość  :big lol: 

Jutro mam kolejne spotkanie z potencjalnym wykonawcą.

Wczoraj bylem tez na budowie gdzie wylali już taką sama płytę również na tych beczkach.
Znów chwilę pogadałem wypytałem... Z ciekawości pytałem o beton i  zastosowali u siebie beton B30 W8.  Może to i w sumie dobry pomysł....

----------


## sebcioc55

Musisz zastosować beton nie gorszy niz w projekcie. Ocieplenie od spodu to kiepski pomysł, jak chcesz zaizolować okrągłe beczki w wilgotnej glebie ?? Musiałbyś sypać jakieś szło piankowe lub mielony styrodur. Tak jak Ci mówiłem, zleć OZC asoltowi, niech uwzględni te beczki i posadowienie bezpośrednio na gruncie bez izolacji. Potem niech doda te 10cm XPS pod płytą i zobaczysz jaka jest różnica. Znowu jeżeli zdecydujesz się na PC to tą różnice musisz podzielić np na 4 - więc czy to się będzie w jakikolwiek sposó opłacać? - szczerze wątpie. Zaizoluj tylko boki warstwą grubości -5cm niż na elewacji żeby nie przemarzało i tyle. Najlepiej i najrozsądniej, wg mnie  :wink: 

EDIT: tak sobie myśle że cokolwiek sypkiego to i tak dupa jak tam będzie woda, więc musi być szczelnie. Jak ten szeryf chciałby to ocieplić? bo jestem ciekaw.

Podsumowując, łatwo jest utopić dużo kasy, bo to początki i kasa jeszcze jest. No i przecież to fundament, najważniejsza część budynku.... Podsumowując ulubionym tekstem mojego kierbuda: "nie dajmy się zwariować! :wink: "

----------


## _arek_

Odnośnie betonu to OCZYWIŚCIE będzie taki jak  projekcie czyli B30 tylko zastanawiam się nad tym dodatkiem W8...

Jeśli chodzi o izolację beczek to tylko słowa tego "typka" który dzwonił,  więc tylko tak wspominam. Zresztą on po zobaczeniu projektu pewnie też nie będzie już wiedział jak to zrobić  :tongue: 





> Znowu jeżeli zdecydujesz się na PC to tą różnice musisz podzielić np na 4 - więc czy to się będzie w jakikolwiek sposób opłacać?


Mógłbyś mi to rozwinąć, bo nie za bardzo wiem o co kaman...





> Podsumowując, łatwo jest utopić dużo kasy, bo to początki i kasa jeszcze jest. No i przecież to fundament, najważniejsza część budynku....Podsumowując ulubionym tekstem mojego kierbuda: "nie dajmy się zwariować!


Oooo totototo  :smile:  Tak właśnie jest.... człowiek "podjadany" chciałby jak najlepiej .....

----------


## מרכבה

> W8...


 lepiej wsypać cukru  :wink:  i zabrać wody .. 
jak jest odpowiednia klasa betonu + odpowiedni skład mieszanki,, to jakieś W8.. można sobie.. w dziale marketingu mnożyć..

----------


## sebcioc55

> Mógłbyś mi to rozwinąć, bo nie za bardzo wiem o co kaman....


OZC m.in. podaje w przybliżeniu liczbę kWh jaką będziesz potrzebował rocznie na utrzymanie zadaniej temp w domu, np. 20*C. Sa to gołe kWh, czyli np grzejąc czystym prądem - kablami w podłodze, albo buforem z grzałkami zużyjesz własnie tyle kWh ile miałes obliczone w OZC. Natomiast jeżeli będziesz miał PC, taka PC charakteryzuje się pewną sprawnością, czyli COP - ilość wyprodukowanych kW ciepła z jednej zużytej kWh prądu. To tak wszystko w uproszczeniu, ale tak to wygląda. Zatem jak masz PC z COP 4 to zużyjesz 4x mniej kWh na ogrzanie tego samego budynku niż gdybyś grzał kablami.
Podsumowując każde dodatkowe cm izolacji w przypadku ogrzewania PC są COP razy mniej opłacalne  :wink:  tak jest wg mnie, jak źle mówię niech mnie ktoś poprawi.

----------


## _arek_

W temacie cisza ale równolegle założyłem temat w dziale domów energooszczędnych...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...aizolowa%C4%87

Nurtowało mnie jak to dobrze zaizolować, jak widać  temat się rozwinął... już do tego przywykam powoli, że nie mam łatwych odpowiedzi  :smile:  

Dostałem ofertę na zrobienie posadowienia na beczkach i do tego płyta.  W zakres robót wchodziłoby

Ocieplenie od spodu płyty, wykonawca twierdzi, że ociepli mi tez te studnie na głębokość około 1,5m i połączy z ociepleniem spodnim płyty. 
Opaska po obwodzie płyty.
Do tego podniesienie o 1m gruntu pod samym domem  + około 2-3m więcej po obrysie. Czyli wychodzi poletko 23m  x 16m.
Drenaż dookoła domu ze studzienkami od rynny.

Całość wyceniona na 125kPLN  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

125k??? To cena z materialem chyba?
Nie rozumiem troche tego drenazu dookola ze studzienkami od rynny? Chodzi o to ze drenaz budynku bedzie polaczony ze spustem wody z dachu? Nie wolno tak robic. Juz jeden czlowiek na forum majacy plyte tak zrobil i nie skonczylo sie to dobrze.
W dalszym ciągu jestem bardzo ciekaw jak i czym on chce ocieplic te stalowe beczki ;D zamiast je ocieplac lepiej sie odciac od findamentu czyli np 20cm EPS + bloczki isomur i po sprawie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ciągle mówię o tym isomurze, sprawdziłem i jednak nie jest taki super jak mi się wydawało (jakoś źle pamiętałem jak kiedyś się za tym rozglądałem). Przejrzałem też ten dodatkowy wątek, pomysłów sporo ale najbardziej mi pasuje ten o BK jako pierwsze warstwy. W ogóle ja bym na Twoim miejscu zbudował cały dom z bloczków ytong energo 24cm, lub podobnych. Mostek do płyty, która tak na prawde przez cały rok będzie miała temp w granicach 8* nie będzie taki straszny, pewnie z 95% domów jednorodzinnych w Polsce ma taki mostek i wszyscy żyją  :smile: 
W podłogę 20-30cm styro i koniec, do tego PC bo masz zajebiste warunki gruntowe na poziome dolne źródło. Pewnie straty przez ściany do tej płyty będą w wysokosci 5-10% całych strat, więc jak to ogrzejesz PC to ile zapłacisz za to rocznie więcej?? 100-200 zł ? Powinieneś porzucić pomysł ocieplenia płyty od spodu, bo w ogólnym rozrachunku to bez sensu.
Nie rozumiem też Twoich obaw o przemarzanie gruntu pod płytą? Przecież jak dasz izolacje po bokach 10-15cm to żadnego mrozu pod płytą nie będzie i tak jak pisze temp tam będzie w granicach 8* - takie są fakty, sprawdzone przez nie jedną osobę, aż zaraz pójdę podłączyć swój termometr i Ci powiem ile ja mam pod płytą - jak znajde odpowiednie kabelki ;P
będąc szczerym to wg mnie wykonanie tych fundamentów jest zawyżone o conajmniej 30%, policz sobie beton i zbrojenie + te beczki, rury kanalizacyjne max 3k, izolacja pionowa z XPS np 10cm i wyjdzie Ci cena, reszta to robocizna.
Ostatnia rzecz, jeżeli masz takie wątpliwości to daj komuś 500zł niech Ci zasymuluje taką płytę na beczkach z izolacją 10cm pod i bez. Po tym sam stwierdzisz że żadna izolacja tam się po prostu nie opłaca.

----------


## _arek_

To prawda isomur wcale nie jest taki wspaniały w stosunku do ceny.

Liczyłem  i same materiały to okolice 70kPLN.

Zobaczę właśnie te bloczki kiedyś już je rozważaliśmy, ale później coś nam się slika umyśliła... może zrobię tak jak mówisz... W końcu nie dajmy się zwariować  :smile:   Chociaż nie chciałbym być w tych 95%  :tongue: 

Podłączyłeś ten termometr ??  :smile:  







> 125k??? To cena z materialem chyba?
> Nie rozumiem troche tego drenazu dookola ze studzienkami od rynny? Chodzi o to ze drenaz budynku bedzie polaczony ze spustem wody z dachu? Nie wolno tak robic. Juz jeden czlowiek na forum majacy plyte tak zrobil i nie skonczylo sie to dobrze.
> W dalszym ciągu jestem bardzo ciekaw jak i czym on chce ocieplic te stalowe beczki ;D zamiast je ocieplac lepiej sie odciac od findamentu czyli np 20cm EPS + bloczki isomur i po sprawie.



Cena z materiałem... 
Możesz coś więcej powiedzieć o tym drenażu...  
Odprowadzenie deszczówki i tak muszę wpiąć do ryry obok domu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Termometru nie podłączyłem - na szybko mi wczoraj nie poszło, trzeba znaleźć odpowiednie kabelki, a słabo je opisałem  :bash: 

Masz osobną kanalizację deszczową? w ogóle chyba jak jesteś trochę w dołku to będziesz musiał budować jakąś przepompownie ścieków? czy jak to będzie rozwiązane?
Jezeli nie masz kanalizacji deszczowej to powinieneś odprowadzać wodę z dachu gdzieś na podwórko, a najlepiej w strone rzeki, albo drenażem, ale ze spadkiem od domu. Dodatkowo przy takich gruntach i wysokiej wodzie powinieneś zrobić drenaż wokół domu i tez gdzieś tą wodę odprowadzić - i własnie tego razem nie możesz łączyć.

----------


## _arek_

Nooo co jak co ale kabelków to u Ciebie akurat nie brakuje  :smile: 


Tak mam kanał deszczówki który odprowadza wodę z pobliskiej drogi do rzeki. Tam gdzie kółko jest studzienka do której pewnie bedę musiał się wpiąć.




Odnośnie kanalizy to niestety ale musi być przepompownia, chociaż jeszcze zobaczymy jak już będziemy mieli gotową płytę... skoro poziom 0 będzie wyżej o jakieś 1,,5m niż teraźniejszy poziom terenu może coś się uda wykombinować.

----------


## _arek_

Wysłałem zapytanie do asolta o OZC i lista jaką mi przysłał  jest masakrująca... nawet nie myślałem jeszcze o połowie tych rzeczy których dane mam podać  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wysłałem zapytanie do asolta o OZC i lista jaką mi przysłał  jest masakrująca... nawet nie myślałem jeszcze o połowie tych rzeczy których dane mam podać


jak masz wątpliwości to pisz tutaj, forum podpowie  :wink:  podkreśliłeś mu że chciałbyś sprawdzić dwie opcje fundamentu, z izolacją pod (wokół beczek) i bez tej izolacji (ale nadal z izolacją po bokach)?

----------


## _arek_

Jeszcze nie mówiłem dokładnie co i jak... Na razie podesłał mi listę informacji jakie potrzebuje a jest tego sporo...

Najgorzej to z drzwiami wejściowymi i bramą garażową, bo nie wiem jakie parametry mają mieć takie drzwi w normalnej $$ bez wydziwiania.
T
ak samo nie zastanawiałem się jeszcze konkretnie nad ociepleniem stropu/poddsza nieużytkowego. Tak naprawdę nie wiem jak to ma tam być wszytko ułożone w sensie te wszystkie folie/wełny/ membrany itp.

Do tego mam pustkę nad salonem i tez nie wiem jak tam dokładnie rozwiązać kwestię izolacji, chciałbym  uwidocznić elementy drewniane konstrukcji dachu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam człowieka, który nie miał kiedyś rozterek  :smile: 

Trzymam kciuki.
Coś nowego w temacie?

----------


## _arek_

W piątek "dostaliśmy" $$ na budowę. 
Szkoda tylko że trzeba oddać prawie drugie tyle  :big lol: 

Mamy umówioną ekipę także po majówce startujemy.

Urodził mi się jeszcze pomysł, aby część pod garażem zrobić płytę tylko na nasypie bez słupów.  Płytę wylać około 15cm i dobrze zazbroić. Można by zrobić wtedy jakiś garaż o lekkiej konstrukcji, tylko nie wiem jak to by wyglądało finansowo...

Pod częścią mieszkalną płytę odchudzić do około 30cm ale dodać jeszcze 3 słupy.

Coś takiego


W ten sposób udało by się obniżyć koszt płyty o jakieś 10kPLN...., jeżeli tak by się dało....  
Jednak moja konstruktorka jest szkoły 70lat a tam uczyli aby lać dużo i dobrze zbroić  :tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Z nowinek to dziś zagrzebałem koparką na około 2m żeby sprawdzić czy w ogóle po majówce da radę zacząć coś kopać, bo cały czas pada....

Ogólnie to kolorowy przekrój  :cool:   Piaseczek to to nie jest  :big lol:  






Woda zaczyna się sączyć w okolicy 1,5m i po 1/2min jest około 10/15cm.

Pan koparkowy stwierdził, że tragedii nie powinno być (mam nadzieję,  także za 2tyg START.

Jutro idę zanieść, dziennik budowy i wpis od KB.


Poza tym załatwiłem 70 beczek 200L na lokalnym skupie złomu. Akurat miałem trafiejkę, bo maja stałego dostawcę, więc duże ilości to nie problem.

----------


## _arek_

Tak dawno nic tu nie pisałem, że nie wiem od czego zacząć....

Tak więc wspomniany start o którym wspominałem wyżej mający odbyć się 18maja niestety się nie dbył, a to za sprawa naszego "kochanego" wykonawcy.
Gość z którym umawiałem się od chyba 3miesięcy przekazując mu wszystkie konieczne informację i konkrety na tematy wykonania po prostu 3dni przed umówionym terminem przestał odbierać telefon  !!!!! :mad: .  Co najlepsze do tego czasu przy każdej rozmowie był strasznie na tak, tak robimy, tak nie ma problemu, tak zdążymy w termienie...tak,tak,tak.

Podpisaliśmy kredyt a tym czasem brak wykonawcy płyty.  Na początku zaczęliśmy szukać kogoś innego, ale w czasie kiedy wszyscy startowali nie było to takie proste.  Do tego jedyna ekipa która robiła podobne fundamenty chce za samo wykonanie płyty i beczek 42kpln. co jest dla mnie sporą sumą.
Gdyby była to zwyczajna płyta to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał, ale tutaj jednak jest trochę inaczej.

W międzyczasie rozglądałem się za możliwością odchudzenia płyty i zmniejszenia jej kosztów. Jednak z racji tego iż chcemy podnieść sam budynek trochę wyżej niż obecny poziom terenu różnice z tym co zeszliśmy z ceny betonu i stali zostały zacierane przez ceny piachu, który musielibyśmy nawieźć od podniesienia terenu i zrobienia kwalifikowanego nasypu. 
Dlatego też  zdecydowaliśmy się zostać przy pierwotnym projekcie, pod który nie trzeba robić nasypu, bo tę rolę przejmują studnie a pod płytę można wsypać cokolwiek, aby tylko zagęścić.  

No i zapadła decyzja, że robimy jednak samemu, a przynajmniej spróbujemy zrobić  :big grin:  
Jak tak patrzę i myślę o tym wszystkim to nie wydaje się być skomplikowane, ale  jak będzie zobaczymy w praktyce.... A że jest to nasza pierwsza styczność z jakimkolwiek budowaniem zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :big lol:  

Najbardziej zły jestem jednak ze straconego czasu przez który zwodził nas ten niepoważny gość który miał nam wykonać płytę.

No to zaczynamy..... 

To co do tej chwili udało się zrobić.  Dodam tylko, że wszystko robione praktycznie po pracy więc postępy  są jakie są jednak ciągle powoli do przodu.


Na początek załatwiliśmy wspomniane wcześniej 60 beczek z pobliskiego złomowiska.  Cena jednej 17pln co w porównaniu z betonowym kręgiem studniarskim jest groszową sprawą.... Za wszystkie zapłaciłem 1000pln za kręgi wyszło by mnie ponad  10kpln.
Na drugi dzień zabraliśmy sie za wycinanie dna beczek.... Na początku pomysł był na flexa, później wyrzynarkę z ostrzem do stali, ale na końcu okazało się, że najlepiej nadaje się do tego piła szablasta.  Szlo jak w masło  :cool: 




Następnym krokiem było zrobienie ogrodzenia. Krokwie na słupki udało się załatwić od znajomego taty a siatkę zakupiliśmy od pobliskiego producenta.
Słupki okorowaliśmy na jakieś 80cm i zasmarowaliśmy przepalonym olejem napędowym.  Nawet Pani inwestor zabrała się dzielnie do pracy.
Tym razem z pomocą przyszły ośniki które znaleźliśmy w stodole u babci  :smile:  



Słupki wstawialiśmy co około 4m a dołki kopaliśmy świdrem.  Też fajnie to wszystko poszło.  Tym razem z pomocą przyszedł też  znajomy...



CDN....

----------


## _arek_

Jako iż wjazd na działkę aby miał jako tak sens podczas budowy musiał być zorganizowany pomiędzy dwoma najdalej stojącymi drzewami.  Dlatego trzeba było zorganizować furteczkę która okazało się będzie miała około 10m  :roll eyes: 

Jak zwykle z pomocą przyszedł tato, który zmajstrował takie oto skromne drzwiczki. W pierwszej wersji dłuższe skrzydło miało być dzielone i składane, jednak w końcu zrobiliśmy na stałe ponieważ przy składaniu mogło się przełamać....  Dodatkowo słupki na których zamontowaliśmy zawiasy zostały naciągnięte za pomocą linek, żeby się trzymały w pionie.



Następnie tato zajął się wyprowadzeniem kabelka z szafki na zewnątrz, więc mieliśmy już energię na działce.


Zastanawiałem się też ciągle nad jakimś pomieszczeniem socjalnym, jednak jakoś mnie to nie przekonywało.  Na początku szukałem jakiejś przyczepy, kiosku itp.  Jednak w końcu stwierdziłem, że jeśli mam coś już kupować to najlepiej będzie garaż blaszak.  Przynajmniej będzie tam można oprócz schronienia coś pogrzebać w razie niepogody.  Tak tez zrobiliśmy. Szukałem używek jednak nic nie było zatem zdecydowaliśmy się na nowy.



Przy okazji rozdzielka budowlana została przeniesiona tez do garażu.  

Pojawił się teraz problem czym owy garaż wyłożyć, najpierw miał być zagęszczony piach, później płytki chodnikowe a na końcu tak mi się udało, że akurat od czasu do czasu ktoś mi coś przywoził na działkę w ramach wywozu gruzu lub ziemi.  Przebudowywano plac zabaw wyłożony płytami ażurowymi i dostałem takich płytek około100 w gratisie razem z kupą piachu. Pięknie pasowały na posadzkę garażu  :yes:

----------


## _arek_

Kolejnym zadaniem było już podjęcie się spawania beczek z których mają być utworzone filary dla płyty.
Najpierw spawaliśmy po dwie do siebie a później te dwie już w gotowa konstrukcję 4 sztuk.
Na początku szło mozolnie, bo stara spawarka transformatorowa elektrodowa paliła blachy.  Dopiero migomat zrobił robotę i zaczęło to iść sprawniej..

Jako, że pogoda w tym roku nas nie rozpieszcza prace niestety posuwały się dość wolno, bo spawać w deszczu nie za bardo a w garażu niestety pozostałości z beczek przy spawaniu wytwarzały niemiły smrodek....  Takim sposobem na pospawanie 17 słupów zeszło nam chwilę czasu, ale w końcu mieliśmy ten temat za sobą.

Tak oto prezentuje się nasz szalunek w całej okazałości  :smile: 



W międzyczasie wezwaliśmy geodetę, aby wyznaczył nam punkty gdzie mamy wkopywać beczki.... Po zakończonej robocie dał znać... 
Pojechałem sprawdzić jak to wygląda i ku mojemu zdziwieniu coś nie pasowało mi rozmieszczenie. Mianowicie odległość między beczkami zamiast 2m miała 1m  a w innym punkcie zamiast 5.76 było 4.76.   Dobrze, że z ciekawości sobie chciałem to sprawdzić i pomierzyłem, bo jak bym tak wkopał to byłby  niezły babol..  Jak się okazało  to coś mu się tam pomyliło  :bash: .  To były nasz pierwszy raz gdzie coś co wydawać się mogło pewne i oczywiste, że będzie dobrze zrobione okazało się być pomyłką  

Jak mówilem był to nasz pierwszy raz.... Na drugi nie trzeba było długo czekać bo wyszedł praktycznie w tym samym momencie.  Kiedy patrzyłem na kołeczki pokazujące osie studni coś mi ten nasz domek krzywo stał na tej działce. No i kolejny raz miałem racje !!!  Tym razem pomyłka była u pani architekt przy rysowaniu planu zagospodarowania terenu.  Otóż jej pomocnik ustawił dom prostopadle nie do tej granicy co trzeba, odwrotnie niż było w WZ.  Pomyłki tej nie zauważyła ani ona sama ani urzędnicy którzy weryfikowali projekt przy wydawaniu pozwolenia na budowę.

Masakra jakaś po prostu, po tym zdarzeniu jesteśmy  trochę przerażeni jakie podejście maja wszyscy dookoła. Wychodzi na to, że nawet to co oczywiste trzeba sprawdzać/kontrolować samemu.

----------


## _arek_

Następnie przyszła kolej na stal.  

Po długich walkach z cenami bo w końcu nie bierzemy 3 ton tylko w sumie 8  :big lol:  wywalczyliśmy dobra cenę w lokalnej hurtowni.   Na początku nawet tam nie pytaliśmy, bo wychodziło drogo ale skusiło mnie to iż będę mógł przywozić towar partiami a nie jednym wielkim rzutem.
Tutaj też był mały zgrzyt ponieważ umówiliśmy się na jakąś ofertę za całość, a jak się okazało po dostarczeniu partii na zbrojenie studni rachunki w ogóle nic mi się nie zgadzały.   Jak się okazało po przybyciu na miejsce w celu opłacenia WZ pani się pomyliła przy robieniu pierwszej oferty i będzie trochę drożej  :mad:  Jednak po pertraktacjach z szefostwem stanęliśmy na tym co było ustalone pierwotnie i praktycznie cięcie i transport wychodzi mi gratis  :big grin: 

Dostarczenie stali oczywiście tez nie odbyło się bez problemów bo auto się zakopało i musiałem chłopakowi pomagać około 2godzin aby mógł wyjechać z mojego bagienka.

Następnego dnia przygotowaliśmy stanowisko do gięcia zbrojenia. Początkowo miało być na dworze ale, że nasze piękne lato w tym roku dość mokre zbiłem kilka palet i zrobiliśmy gięcie w garażu.  Oczywiście trzeba było kupić tez giętarkę, a że pręciki będą  14 to trzeba było zakupić coś solidniejszego. Ogólnie polecam, urządzenie wykonane bardzo porządnie.



Kolejne zadanie, wyginanie strzemionek na zbrojenie studni poszło dość sprawnie 153szt poszły nam w 3 dni pracy po około 4 godziny.  Drut fi6 gieło się naprawdę lajtowo. Trzeba było tylko opracować, technikę jak zaginać na odpowiednie kąt i długość a dalej już jakoś szło.



Następnie przyszła kolej na główne pręty zbrojenia studni co już nie bylo takie oczywiste. Jak druciki fi6 szły jak masełko to 14 stawiały już konkretny opór.  Bez prawie metrowej przedłużki z rury się nie obeszło  :roll eyes:  

Niestety nie mam zdjęć z operacji gięcia, ale w trzy osoby uwinęliśmy się w niecałe  4 godzinki i 105szt było gotowe do kręcenia....


Kolejne dni spędziliśmy na kręceniu zbrojenia studni.  Zbrojenie składa się z 6 głównych prętów  #14 i 9 strzemionek.  W pojedynkę skręcenie jednego zajmowało mi około 1,5 godziny, we dwójkę szło już całkiem fajnie.  Jako, że był to zarówno mój jak i mojego taty pierwszy w życiu kontakt z tego typu pracami na początku szlo bardzo opornie, ale z kolejnym poszło już całkiem spoko.   Najważniejsze to znależć sobie jakiś system pracy wtedy idzie już dobrze.

Tak to się prezentuje...

Na stanowisku roboczym i gotowa sterta 17szt  :cool: 


W taki oto sposób doszliśmy do momentu w jakim się właśnie znajdujemy czyli praktycznie w czarnej D.....  :sad:   Do dnia 10 lipca mieliśmy mieć już wg umowy z bankiem ukończoną płytę i zainwestowaną ilość swojej $$, aby można było pobrać pierwszą transzę kredytu....  Niestety przez tego #$%#$ja z ekipy która nas wysterowała z niczym się nie wyrobimy.... Musieliśmy napisać aneks, aby przesunąć termin... wykorzystaliśmy możliwość na maxa czyli o 3 miesiące.....  Mam nadzieje, że się wyrobimy... jeśli nie to umowa zostanie rozwiązana.

----------


## _arek_

W międzyczasie geodeta poprawił spartoloną robotę swoją jak i architekta,  poprawne naniósł paliki tam gdzie powinny się znajdować....

Trawa rośnie w tym roku jak szalona, wiec juz niewiele widać ich po 3 dniach.  Poniżej zdjęcie terenu gdzie mają stać studnie i ich rozkład w płycie.

Tak jak wspominałem, lato tego roku raczej deszczowe niż słoneczne co pewnie utrudni nam kopanie.  Wg badań geotechnicznych woda było już na głębokości 1m  teraz prawie codziennie pada, więc nie pomaga to nam.

Plan na ten tydzień to zacząć wkopywać już te beczki, marzeniem byłoby zrobić wszystkie.  Najgorsze teraz to usytuować je po wykopaniu dziury tam gdzie powinny się znajdować....

Ma ktoś jakieś pomysły jak to wykonać, żeby dobrze tym wszystkim wycelować.... wiadomo, że koparka nie będzie kopać idealnie pod beczki i zrobi większa dziurę niż ich średnica 60cm.  W chwili obecnej mamy tylko paliki orientacyjnie wyznające środek beczek jednak po wykopaniu dziury na nie wiele nam się to przyda....

----------


## kocbeat

Dobra decyzja z budową samemu. Też tak robię i nie muszę się denerwować na wykonawców, jedynie na dostawców materiałów. 
Dziś po powrocie z działki i walce cały dzień ze zbrojeniem miło zobaczyć że nie jestem sam. Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości w budowie

----------


## aiki

Ławy drutowe.

----------


## _arek_

*kocbeat* nikt nie mówił, że będzie łatwo, ja tam mocno liczę na pomoc forum i wszelkie inne podpowiedzi  :roll eyes: 

*aiki*  rozważałem takie ławy jednak nie wiem czy to się spełni w moim przypadku....  każdy otwór muszę kopać jak najszybciej i od razu w  to miejsce wrzucać beczki  żeby mi się to wszystko nie obsunęło od napływającej wody.  Także musiałbym za każdym razem rozwijać sznurki, bo pewnie będa przeszkadzać przy kopaniu.....

Dziś jadę wbić w wyznaczone miejsca większe kołki co by mi ich nie rozjechali i cos pomyślę juz w terenie jak to rozwiązać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że w końcu coś się ruszylo, jak będę kiedyś po południu w okolicy to zajadę zobaczyć na zywo jak sobie radzicie.
Z tymi beczkami to po prostu musisz jechać na oko, najlepiej wyznacz sobie dwie ze ścian sznurkiem i trzymaj wszystkie wymiary do nich, normalnie miarką podczas kopania i osadzania. Jak zrobisz jedną stronę to już wymiary do tych zakopanych beczek i bedzie git  :smile: 

Jak się robi samemu to jest PRAWIE zawsze lepiej  :smile:  no i przede wszystkim taniej  :cool:

----------


## jajmar

Jaką masz grubość tej płyty?  Dziwnie to wygląda, po co tak jedna beczka pod środkiem domu. Pokaż coś więcej z projektu tej płyty. Przekroje zbrojenia. W garażu nasrane tych beczek a pod domem pusto.

Edit: masz badania gruntu? Dochodzisz tymi beczkami do czegoś nośnego?

----------


## maciejzi

> Edit: masz badania gruntu? Dochodzisz tymi beczkami do czegoś nośnego?



No właśnie - ile metrów grubości tego gruntu nienośnego? Skąd wychodzi konieczność wymiany  800m3 gruntu?

Wiesz, że torf można sprzedać - tzn. wymienić na piasek? Wtedy płaci się tylko za koparkę do wygrzebania i zasypania oraz zagęszczarkę. Przejrzyj forum - tu jeden kolega tak zrobił. Wymienił torf na pospółkę do zasypania dołu. Poza tym często stosuje się geowłókninę, w którą wsypuje się nośne podłoże i zagęszcza. 

Pytanie zasadnicze - jak układają się warstwy? W miarę poziomo, czy z jednej strony więcej torfu, a z drugiej mniej?

----------


## _arek_

*sebcioc55* A nooo zaczęło zaczęło.... szkoda tylko, że tak późno bo moglibyśmy byc juz znacznie dalej.  Ale przez tego cymbała co miał nam robić robotę a zrezygnował jesteśmy teraz tu gdzie jesteśmy..... W razie co tak jak już pisałem zapraszam, w razie co to dzwoń gdyby nas nie było podjadę i pogadamy  :cool: 


* jajmar*  że dziwnie to wygląda to słyszałem już milion razy, że nie będzie działać drugie tyle, a że za grube to chyba ze dwa razy tyle  :big grin: 
Może i można było cieńszą zrobić, ale tak jak pisałem musielibyśmy nadrabiać podbudową z piasku żeby osiągnąć poziom 0 na takim jaki chcemy, więc finansowo nie wyszło by to wiele taniej.....  Na takiej płycie stoją dwa wielkie warsztaty samochodowe z częściami mieszkalnym nad nimi i nic tam się nie dzieje a grunt mieli jeszcze gorszy.

Ogólnie ma to działać na zasadzie stropu grzybkowego odwróconego (tak mnie poinformowała konstruktorka).  Miedzy studniami tworzą się pola kwadratów których boki nie mogą być większe niż 6m. Dlatego takie zagęszczenie jest pod garażem a mniejsze pod domem.  Cała płyta ma 40cm grubości. Pale opierają się na gruncie nośnym.

P.S Kanał finalnie nie będzie wykonywany.

Poniżej projekt zbrojenia górnego, dolnego i kilka przekrojów.



Link do badań geotechnicznych

pdf doc1ument: opinia geotechniczna.pdf


O torfie wiem, że można sprzedać  najgłębiej jest to około 2,4m.  Jednak najgorszym utrudnieniem jest wysoki poziom wody.  Wymiana gruntu to koszta około 50-60 tys. Robiłem już i takie rozeznanie.  

Forumowe tematy znam każdy jeden.  Naprawdę przeanalizowałem już 100 możliwości i ta mimo wszystkiego jest jedną z najekonomiczniejszych i najmniej problemowych.

O geowłókninach, geokratach też wiem.  Tam jednak potrzeba dużych ilości kruszywa/piachu do uzupełnienia podbudowy.

----------


## maciejzi

Czyli jak masz 17 tych filarów beczkowych, to one mają łączną powierzchnię nacisku na grunt nośny niecałe 5m2.
A z czego będziesz robić ściany i jaki strop? Bo sam ciężar 40cm płyty i filarów przekracza grubo 200 ton.

Zwykle robi się fundamenty na palach o dużej średnicy - kręgach studniarskich, żeby zmniejszyć nacisk na grunt nośny. Alternatywnie stosuje się dużą liczbę mikropali lub wymianę gruntu.

Zanim wbijesz łopatę - może warto to skonsultować z jakimś innym konstruktorem, może znajdziesz bardziej doświadczonego w fundamentach na grząskim terenie?

[Edit:]
Przeczytałem wyniki badań geotechnicznych. Wydaje mi się jednak, że tych pali beczkowych powinno być więcej z 2 powodów. Po pierwsze będzie mogła być cieńsza płyta - standardowa ma ok. 25cm grubości. Dzięki temu wylejesz mniej betonu (który nie jest tani) i zużyjesz mniej zbrojenia. Ponadto dom będzie lżejszy, a powierzchnia oparcia pali na gruncie nośnym będzie większa. Obecnie płyta jest 'pancerna' bo jest szeroki rozstaw pali o małej średnicy. Stąd wynika zapewne jej duża grubość.

Jest jeszcze jedna opcja - zastępowania gruntu po kawałku, nie warstwowo. Czyli wydobywanie gruntu kawałek za kawałkiem i od razu zastępowanie go pospółką. Może ograniczyłoby to niebezpieczeństwo dla sąsiednich budynków.

Niezależnie od wybranej opcji - życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## jajmar

> że dziwnie to wygląda to słyszałem już milion razy, że nie będzie działać drugie tyle, a że za grube to chyba ze dwa razy tyle


Może się nieprecyzyjnie wyraziłem, pisząc że to dziwnie wygląda miałem na myśli ze to cienkie jest, i mało tych studni. Nie napiszę Ci że masz za grubą płytę, nie masz za grubej, na pierwszy rzut oka mało tych beczek się wydaje, ale może Pani to dobrze dobrała. 

Jak planujesz to zalewać skoro masz wodę gruntową wysoko? Beczki są szczelnie pospawane? Dasz radę dojść beczką do gruntu nośnego i jakoś ją dołem uszczelnić? Masz na to jakiś pomysł? Te słupy planujesz lać przed płytą czy wszystko razem?

----------


## maciejzi

Mi się wydaje, że słupów jest za mało z 2 powodów:
1. Po pierwsze ponieważ są szeroko rozstawione, wymuszają bardzo grubą i mocno zbrojoną płytę fundamentową. To z kolei zwiększa ciężar domu dość znacznie. No i podnosi koszty. Gdyby słupów było więcej (gęściej), to płyta mogła by być cieńsza i mniej zbrojona, a tym samym lżejsza i tańsza. Przykładowo mikropale o średnicy 30cm stosuje się zwykle co 1-2 metry. 

2. Mało słupów to nie tylko ciężka płyta, ale także mała powierzchnia nacisku na grunt nośny. Przy standardowej technologii (ściany z gazobetonu, więźba i blachodachówka) przekłada się na około 64 tony na metr kwadratowy podstawy pala. Czyli nacisk na grunt to 640 kN/m2. Standardowa nośność gruntu, "typowa", zakładana przy fundamentowaniu bezpośrednim to 150 kN/m2.
Myślę więc, że konstrukcja przekroczy nośność gruntu, chyba że budujesz na skale. Nie dołączyłeś do opinii geotechnicznej rysunków, więc trudno to określić. Zatem przy okresowym zalewaniu lub podtapianiu dom może osiadać.

Poza tym - co najlepsze - jakbyś zwiększył liczbę pali, a tym samym ich łączną powierzchnię, to pomiędzy pale a płytę mógłbyś zastosować XPS. Z takich pobieżnych obliczeń wynika, że wystarczyłoby 2x więcej słupów, a wtedy płyta mogłaby być znacznie cieńsza (25cm grubości), pod płytę a na pale można by zastosować XPS, a nacisk pali na grunt nośny nie przekraczałby jego nośności.

----------


## _arek_

Nie chce mi się już na prawdę kombinować i rozwodzić nad innymi sposobami posadowienia tego bałaganu.  Postanowiłem, że robię tak jak w projekcie i niech się dzieje co chce.  Ktoś to w końcu projektował wiec mam nadzieje, że wie co robi.  Może można zrobić lepiej może nie, ale jak tak będę ciągle zmieniał koncepcje to nic nie zrobię.

Odnośnie samych beczek to maja wycięte dna.  Otwory maja być kopane pojedynczo i od razu wrzucana beczka....  Później wszystko zazbrojone i zalane betonem.  W razie gdyby było dużo wody to najpierw odpompuje, bezpośrednio już przed samym zalaniem betonu.  Chociaż konstruktorka/kierowniczka twierdzi, że beton wyprze wodę...

Następnie podniesienie terenu już pod samym domem pomiędzy beczkami do wymaganego poziomu i dopiero wylanie płyty.

Tak to przynajmniej sobie wyobrażam  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Wykopanie, wsadzenie beczki bez dna, zasypanie. Potem wypompowanie dobra pompa (żeby to nie trwało godzinę) i zalewanie betonem, najlepiej jakbyś wypompowywał wtedy kiedy gruszka przyjedzie, tylko pompa musi być sprawna. Ja myslę że projekt jest ok, bo jednak całośc będzie się opierać bezpośrednio na wymienionym gruncie, dobrze to rozumiem?
Ewentualnie daj to jakiemuś innemu konstruktorowi tylko do przejrzenia, nawet zapłać 100-200zł bo sam wiesz że ludzie są omylni. Jeżeli ktoś kategorycznie powie że beczek jest za mało no to wtedy trzeba się zastanowić.
BTW a kierownik budowy co na to? Oni w większości też mają uprawnienia konstruktorskie.

----------


## _arek_

No wszystko ma wyglądać jak piszesz..... Kierownik jest właśnie tym konstruktorem  :big tongue:   Chcieliśmy aby madzorowała to osoba która to zaprojektowała. Czy to źle czy dobrze sam nie wiem. Miało być dobrze, bo miał to robić ktoś kto ma o takim posadowieniu pojęcie.  Ta Pani konstruktor projektowała już kilka budynków na takich gruntach. Wcale nie małych budynków.....

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak, tylko mi chodziło o spojrzenie drugiego konstruktora, który by wyraził swoją niezależną opinię. Mam nadzieje że się nikt nie obrazi ale ja nie mam zaufania do starszych projektantów, bo większość z nich zatrzymała się 20-30 lat temu i się nie doszkala nie próbuje nowych rzeczy. Oczywiście są też wyjątki  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Tak tak wiem o co ci chodzi z tym kierownikiem... Po prostu chcieliśmy żeby już to  pilotowała skoro tak zaprojektowała.

Odnośnie starszych konstruktorów po części tez się zgadzam.  Chociaż nie powiem , że bez problemu mówiła, że może zaprojektować nasyp lub materac z geowłókniną. Jednak wg niej ta opcja, którą zrobiła jest najlepsza, bo pod płyte nie musimy dawać grubej warstwy  bądź co bądź drogiego piachu. Cały ciężar mają przejmować studnie.  Tak jak pisałem z Goleniowie stawiała już kilka dużych budynków i wszystko stoi.  Właśnie ten aspekt skierował nas do niej te 3lata temu.

----------


## maciejzi

Inna lokalizacja inne ceny. W pobliżu mnie piach jest tani. Nawet za darmo lub z dopłatą. Dookoła buduje się dużo dróg, a wszędzie tereny piaszczyste. Dlatego wykonawcy nie mają już gdzie tego piachu zrzucać i są chętni nawet dopłacić, byleby przyjąć parę lub kilkanaście wywrotek piachu...   :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Niestety nasze województwo/region jest strasznie dziwne bo drogo tu jak w stolicy a usługi to już w ogóle jakaś masakra....  np. obok mnie buduje się domek za SSO kasują chłopaka 60tysi parterówka z poddaszem strop "teriva", bylem u kuzyna w okolicach Wrocławia i tam za SSO około 200m2 dwa lane stropy wzięli 30tysi więc nie ma co porównywać....  Za wywrotkę piachu 28t trzeba tu dać około 400zł.

Po prostu nie chcę już też kombinować a zacząć działać i tak już za długo to wzystko trwa.

Dziś znów była kopara, aby sprawdzić warunki gruntowe po tych ciągłych opadach.  Wywaliliśmy dziurę pod domem i spokojnie da się kopać....  Woda co prawda zaczyna napływać, ale myślę, że wyrobimy się aby ustawić beczki  jak trzeba.....  Do około 1,5m było czarno dopiero później się rozjaśniało i w końcu był szary piach.  Rozmawiałem z naszą kierowniczką i  właśnie do tego momentu mamy kopać, zresztą ma przyjechać na inspekcje podczas wykopków...

Także oficjalny START sobota 8.00  :Lol:

----------


## MiśYogi

Nie można tego robić bez odstawiania na później? Kopiecie pod kilka beczek, wrzuca się zbrojenie, ustawia  wysokości  i od razu zalewa całość. Żeby się nie okazało, że sobie nie poradzicie z wodą. Taką beczkę można wtedy teoretycznie zalewać bez pompy, przedłużyć rynienki i da się to zrobić. Bywało, że tak robiliśmy,  ale nie przy takim fundamencie, to fakt.  :Smile: 
Lanie betonu do wody uważam za dziwny pomysł.

----------


## _arek_

Wolę zrobić to pomału a nie na wariata, pewnie i tak będzie napięta atmosfera bo robimy to pierwszy raz  :cool:   We dwójkę nie ogarniemy i kopania i zalewania i wstawiania i ustawiania wysokości....  A tak po kolei sobie zrobimy.   Po drugie pompa musi być, bo jak mi tam grucha wjedzie to już nie wyjedzie o własnych siłach  :roll eyes:  W wodę tez nie za bardzo chcę lać, najwyżej wypożyczymy "szlamówkę" i się wszystko ładnie odpompuje przed zalaniem....

----------


## MiśYogi

Ustawiania nie będzie za dużo, to nie jest jakaś napięta atmosfera, o której piszesz. Zbrojenie macie przygotowane, będziecie mieć niwelator i sznurek, dokładność nie musi być idealna, więc to prosta robota jest, tylko inna.
Gorzej może być z tym wjazdem, znasz teren, więc pewno masz rację.
Obawiam się że nie dasz rady odpompować wodę ze wszystkich beczek.

----------


## _arek_

Pompa to konieczność, wszystko co wjedzie to utonie.  Tam po prosu była od zawsze łąka z żyzną ziemią która nie miała nigdy pod czym się zagęścić.

Niwelatora niestety jako takiego nie posiadamy. Tylko wężyk z wodą....  
Właśnie cały czas do tej pory staram się robić z dużą dokładnością i nie wiem czy jest aż taka konieczność przy zbrojeniu i np pozycjonowaniu tych beczek ??  Jakiego rzędu odchyłki mogą  być dopuszczone ??

Dlaczego nie odpompujemy wody  z beczek  ??

----------


## sebcioc55

za dobre piwo pożyczę niwelator  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

A za drugie dobre piwko nauczysz obsługi/odczytu ??  :roll eyes:

----------


## maciejzi

I jak idzie kopanie / zalewanie?  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Generalne poszło tak sobie....wkopaliśmy 14 z 17 beczek.  Wysoki pozom wody niestety nie sprzyjał kopaniu.  Do tego operator koparki tez nie był zbyt błyskotliwy a i wybór koparko/ładowarki tez nie był trafionym pomysłem.  Ze względu na ruchy jakie wykonywała a i tez samą jej siłę do kopania w ciężkim nawodnionym terenie wszystko szło dość mozolnie.  Po wykopaniu dziury nie było zbyt wiele czasu na obsadzanie beczek bo zaraz się wszystko obsuwało....  Dlatego tez wszystko nie wyszło tak fajnie jak mgło by być.

W sobotę zrobiliśmy 12 beczek i polegliśmy w miejscu gdzie stoją jedna od drugiej w odległości 140cm.  Po wkopaniu jednej i próbie wykopania pod tę druga wszystko zaczęło nam się rozmywać.... Woda gruntowa tak rozluźniła teren, że ta już wkopana beczka obsunęła nam się do wykopu obok i dooopa...  Musieliśmy ja wywalać całkiem....   Próby ponownego kopania w tym miejscu nie miały sensu bo wszystko się obsuwa, przy wyjęciu jednej łychy dwie takie napływają razem z wodą.  Powstała tylko wielka japa dookoła.


Zły jestem na siebie bo już tak mi się paliło z robotą, że nie chciałem stracić ładnej soboty i wziąłem tego catenpilarka.  Na poniedziałek miałbym dużą obrotową koparkę , która zresztą przyjechała w poniedziałek rano, aby dokończyć to co nie zrobiliśmy w sobotę.  Szło to jak przeciąg ciach pach dziura wykopana, nawet woda nie zaczynała napływać.  Wstawiliśmy niestety tylko 2szt, bo do pozostałych nie dało się dojechać z powodu sajgonu jaki zrobił tym CATEM.  Teraz mam do obsadzenia 3sztuki.  Dwie te co się zapadły i trzeba było je wywalić całkiem i druga z przeciwległej strony....



Niestety teren jest tak rozluźniony, że jakiekolwiek próby kopania w tej galarecie nie mają sensu.  Tak jak pisałem wściekły jestem, że tak się pośpieszyłem i nie poczekałem już te 2 dni do poniedziałku i nie zrobiłem roboty tą dużą koparką..... Wtedy pewnie już bym miał wszystko zakopane a tak to sobie tylko bałaganu narobiłem.

Teraz muszę czekać aż to wszystko chyba się osiądzie, ewentualnie pompować wodę która zbiera się w wkopanych już beczkach i trochę osuszyć teren.

Chyba, że pomału zacznę wozić piach i zagęszczać podbudowę między tymi beczkami. Może jak pojeżdżę tam zagęszczarką 500kg to coś się utwardzi te błoto i jakoś będzie można wkopać te 3szt.




*Sebcio* dzięki za niwelator, przydał się.  Kiedy muszę go zwrócić, bo jeszcze bym potrzebował  jeśli Ci nie potrzebny.

----------


## marcko

> ...
> 
> Zły jestem na siebie bo już tak mi się paliło z robotą, że nie chciałem stracić ładnej soboty i wziąłem tego catenpilarka.  Na poniedziałek miałbym dużą obrotową koparkę , która zresztą przyjechała w poniedziałek rano, aby dokończyć to co nie zrobiliśmy w sobotę.  Szło to jak przeciąg ciach pach dziura wykopana, nawet woda nie zaczynała napływać.  Wstawiliśmy niestety tylko 2szt, bo do pozostałych nie dało się dojechać z powodu sajgonu jaki zrobił tym CATEM.  Teraz mam do obsadzenia 3sztuki.  Dwie te co się zapadły i trzeba było je wywalić całkiem i druga z przeciwległej strony....
> 
> 
> 
> Niestety teren jest tak rozluźniony, że jakiekolwiek próby kopania w tej galarecie nie mają sensu.  Tak jak pisałem wściekły jestem, że tak się pośpieszyłem i nie poczekałem już te 2 dni do poniedziałku i nie zrobiłem roboty tą dużą koparką..... Wtedy pewnie już bym miał wszystko zakopane a tak to sobie tylko bałaganu narobiłem.
> 
> Teraz muszę czekać aż to wszystko chyba się osiądzie, ewentualnie pompować wodę która zbiera się w wkopanych już beczkach i trochę osuszyć teren.
> ...


co do "mądry Polak po szkodzie" zdarza się... dość często (jak mawiają w bajkach moich dzieci)  :big grin: 
jak się pierwszy raz takie rzeczy robi to zawsze coś pójdzie tak, że innym razem byśmy zrobili lepiej - trzeba się do tego przyzwyczaić i na to uodpornić - ja się staram przynajmniej.

co do zagęszczarki to ona jakby wodę wyciąga na powierzchnię, więc podejrzewam że ci to nie poprawi obecnego stanu a jedynie rozbabla wszystko wokół  jeszcze. Jakaś niewielka ilość wody i suchy piach/żwir to ok, by to wciągnęło, ale większa to nie widzę tego. Może bardziej lokalnie po prostu osuszać teren jakąś porządną pompą - tylko gdzieś trzeba to wylać

----------


## sebcioc55

Niwelator mi na razie nie potrzebny, w razie czego będę się odzywał.
Zagęszczarka jak pisze *marcko* to może być średni pomysł na takim gruncie, zwłaszcza taka ciężka. Ja w ogóle zaczął bym od drenażu, wiem że to już trochę późno ale wtedy tą wodę byś trochę zabrał. 
Wiem że miałem przyjechać, ale jakoś ciągle czasu mało....

----------


## _arek_

Generalnie rolę drenażu teraz można powiedzieć pełni te moje 14 wkopanych beczek, w właściwie to takie studnie  zbierające wodę dookoła siebie...  Mógłbym stamtąd powiedzmy co drugi dzień odpompowywać wodę....spuścić mam gdzie bo jakieś 30m obok mam studzienkę od deszczówki. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy takim odpompowywaniem wody z tych beczek nie spowoduje zamulania ich piaskiem, który ta woda ze sobą naniesie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Na jakiej głębokości masz wejście do tej studzienki od deszczówki i na jakiej głębokości masz wodę w wykopach/studzienkach? One są pewnie szczelne i zbierają wodę tylko od spodu. Raczej ich nie zamulisz wypompowując bo przecież ten piasek w wodzie też zostanie wypompowany  :wink:  tylko takie szybkie wypompowywanie nie wiem czy nie narobi żadnych szkód, nie wiem jaki tam grunt jest do końca, albo chociaż nie wypompowuj tej wody do końca.

----------


## _arek_

Mam ogólnie dwie studzienki z kd w pobliżu.... Jedna jest odsłonięta i wejście (właz) ma gdzies w okolicy 6.6 a dno na wysokości 4,79 
Druga jest nie odsłonięta tzn przysypana ziemią....

Wodę w beczkach mam praktycznie z 0,5m  poniżej poziomu gruntu w około....  Najgorsze, że to znów sie chmurzy wiec pewnie znów bedzie padać.

W Inie, rzece oddalonej około 150/200m  jest tyle wody, że praktycznie wody gruntowe są pewnie na takim poziomie jak moja woda w beczkach.  Operator koparki który był u mnie tą obrotówką mówi , że jak mieszka  tutaj 36lat tak tyle wody nie widział.....  Oczywiście musiało tego roku akurat tyle padać, no bo jakże by inaczej..... Zawsze susza, susza a  w tym roku wody pod dostatkiem..... ehhhhh.  

Tak to wygląda na mapach...





Generalnie beczki nie są szczelne, były spawane punktowo/odcinkowo po obwodzie także woda spokojnie się sączy między beczkami.  Jeśli chodzi o grunt to jak kopaliśmy to praktycznie cały czas czarny,trochę torfu, no i piasek żółty i taki siwy/szary.  Zależy od miejsca niekiedy piach był już po około 1-1,5m  niekiedy dopiero po ponad 2m.


Wracając jeszcze do tego drenażu to na jaką głębokość musiało to by być wkopane i w jakiej odległości od domu ??

----------


## sebcioc55

No to ogólnie chujnia  :wink:  Też mam problem z wodą, pozostaje Ci jedynie szybko odpompowywać wodę (ja bym zostawiał z 20-30cm na dnie beczek) i lać ten beton. Pogadaj w betoniarni co oni na takie warunk wbudowywanie betonu, może coś dodadzą do mieszanki, nie wiem co. Pamiętam że masz mieć B30 a to całkiem konkretny beton, tylko szkoda go rozrzedzać wodą.
Drenaż zrób tak że wyznacz sobie dno studzienki drenażowej czy tam miejsca gdzie sie do niej wepniesz, potem pojedz do domu z 0,5-1% podniesieniem i bedziesz wiedział jaka głębokość Ci wyjdzie  :smile:  Jeżeli do tej głębokości będziesz miał grunt przepuszczalny to prawdopodobnie cała woda od drenazu w górę będzie Ci w ostateczności do poziomu drenażu osuszać działkę.

----------


## Odysss

Jak Ci idzie praca? jak to wyglada teraz ? pozdrawiam.

----------


## _arek_

Fajnie, że ktoś mnie wyciągnął z czeluści 3x strony  :smile:   Ostatnio szukałem tematu, ale nie dotarłem tak daleko i w końcu nic nie napisałem.

No więc trochę się działo.... Wczoraj wylany został chudziak jako podłoże pod zbrojenie.

Zacznę może w sumie od początku.

Jak już pisałem poziom wody w tym roku to jakaś pomyłka!!  Od 35lat nie było tyle wody w rzece która płynie jakieś 300m dalej, a My postanowiliśmy  wybudować się w jej starym zakolu  :roll eyes: 

Historia wkopywania przez nas beczek jest na poprzedniej stronie, więc nie będę opisywał tego jeszcze raz.  Dodam tylko kilka zdjęć z operacji.






Po tym czasie niestety poprawy pogody nie było, nie wiem jak w reszcie kraju ale u nas padało praktycznie co 2 dzień albo codziennie.  W związku z tym  nie było możliwości wjechać tam niczym innym niż koparka na gąsienicach.  W dodatku czas jaki mieliśmy na zainwestowanie swoich środków które deklarowaliśmy do umowy kredytowej szybko uciekał.

Przemyśleliśmy sprawę i stwierdziliśmy , że sami nie damy jednak rady zdążyć na czas, i jeszcze ta pogoda nie sprzyjała. 

Wzięliśmy więc firmę od której tak bardzo się broniłem ze względu na oszczędności.   

Jako, że umowę musieliśmy podpisać wcześniej wszystko sobie ładnie zarastało.




W końcu ekipa przytargała koparkę i na nastepny zaczęli robotę.



Jednak nie ma co nawet porównywać tempa pracy.  Od rana wkopali pozostałe 3 pale/beczki wsadzili zbrojenie i zalewali betonem.


W miedzy czasie koparka przerzucała wcześniej  uzbierany gruz, piach, ziemię pomiędzy studniami i podnosiła teren pod domem do poziomu posadowienia płyty.  W miedzy czasie złapałem jeszcze wywrotkę, która woziła piach z wykopów pod domkiem gdzieś w okolicy. Więc miałem czym zasypać.  A na budowie w pewnym momencie był niezły ruch  :smile: 




Tak to się prezentowało po godzinie 16.



Na drugi dzień przyjechało około 150t piachu zasypowego który został rozwieziony po płycie i zagęszczony.  
Niestety bylem wtedy w pracy wiec zdjęcia już praktycznie po robocie. 

 Zrobione zostały też podejścia kanalizacyjne i przepusty w płycie.  
Musilem tylko wkopać jeszcze rurę od kominka o której panowie nie pomyśleli a właściwie mówili, że daje się jak w ociepleniu pod posadzką.  Wkopałem ją jednak pod płytę.







Dopiero na tym etapie tak naprawdę widać było jak ten nasz domek,  który w założeniu miał być na malej skarpce okazał się być domem na "wzgórzu".  Delikatnie się przeraziliśmy wysokością nasypu od strony gdzie ma być taras. 
Teren wokoło jest dość nisko więc ta różnica wysokości jest jeszcze bardziej widoczna. 
Jednak po chwili już mieliśmy pomysł na balkon... oczywiście na drewnianych palach a z  tarasu będzie zejście na nizszy teren relaxu  :smile: 





Dwa dni później miał być zamówiony beton B10 na wylanie chudziaka pod ulożenie zbrojenia.... 
Co zresztą zostało uczynione i od wczoraj mamy w końcu prawdziwy zarys domu  :big grin: 

Przyjechało 25m3 betonu, pompa ledwo starczyła do końca płyty  :smile: 






No i tak to wygląda na chwile obecną.



Jutro ma przyjechać zbrojenie i od poniedziałku panowie mają zacząć kręcić.

Ogólnie z szybkości przebiegu prac jestem zadowolony, jednak trochę zły, że koniec końców  nie zrobimy płyty samemu.  No ale trudno ważne, że do przodu... Jeszcze będę miał szanse się wykazać  :smile:

----------


## Odysss

Witaj,
super że dodałeś fotki i opis. Ciekawiło mnie jak się sprawy potoczyły. Widać efekt prac  :smile: 
Mając kredyt i terminy to ciężko robić samemu. Ekipom idzie znacznie szybciej, pomijając fakt że jest ich więcej, ale oni nie zastanawiają się jak coś zrobić tylko robią. Milimetrów także nie patrzą, co błędem na budowie wcale nie jest.
Myślę że dobrą decyzję podjęliście zatrudniając ekipę. A jak sam zauważyłeś, będzie mnóstwo jeszcze okazji by się wykazać  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam, życzę zdrowia.

----------


## sebcioc55

W koncu to wyglada jak budowa! Gratuluje  :smile: 
Z tym powietrzem do kominka to bardzo dobra decyzja, taki doplyw powietrza pod posadzka to nieporozumienie. W ziemi to z kazdego wzgledu lepszy pomysl. No chyba ze masz mega wysoko wody gruntowe albo kominek przy scianie zewnetrznej.
Kiedy mogw przyjechac na kontrole stanu zero i wieche fundamentową?? :smile: 

BTW: na jednym ze zdjec rzucil mi sie w oczy zajebisty niwelator ;D

----------


## Daniellos_

No w końcu do przodu. Jeśli trzeba było w tym celu wziąć ekipę na pierwszy etap to trudno. Czas też kosztuje. Jeszcze się narobisz  :smile:  Może dach zrobisz za to samemu, żeby to sobie odbić. Chociaż z tymi lukarnami może być ciężko. Zależy jak dokładny masz projekt więźby.

----------


## _arek_

No teraz będzie trzeba jakoś oszczędnościowo pojechać, żeby odbić sobie ekipę....  Najgorsze w ekipach jest to, że nie dość, że płacisz im ciężkie $$ to jeszcze trzeba ich pilnować na każdym kroku. To już na tym etapie nawet się przekonaliśmy a praktycznie nic wielkiego nie zrobili tak na prawdę.

*sebcio* niwelator pierwsza klasa  :smile:   Jeśli za bardzo go teraz nie potrzebujesz to chciałbym go wypożyczyć za  powiedzmy tydzień co by robotę skontrolować

Zastanawiam się jakie wymogi/dokładność narzucić jeśli chodzi o równość powierzchni płyty oraz boków.  Wczoraj usłyszałem "że szalunek może się lekko wypchać i może być te 5cm brzucha"
Nie wiem jakie są normy przy tego typu pracach, ja osobiście starałbym się to zrobić żeby nie było sytuacji "żę", ale wiadomo jak to jest z ekipami....

----------


## sebcioc55

> ......Wczoraj usłyszałem "że szalunek może się lekko wypchać i może być te 5cm brzucha".....



 :jaw drop:  ??? 5cm? i oni biora za to pieniądze? to jakaś masakra, niech tak podeprą szalunek żeby nic się nie wybrzuszyło, ja myślę ze max 1-2cm możesz tolerować, ale więcej nie. To roboty na ziemi, żadne wymyślne, więc niech się przyłożą do tych szalunków.

----------


## _arek_

Będę ich pilnował powiemy czego oczekujemy i tyle.... Pani inwestor to już w ogóle nad wszystkim trzyma pieczę  :smile: 

Dziś przyjechała stal, troche tego jest. Ciocia  mojej Ani śmiała się że pancerne to będzie  :tongue: 

Mam teraz około 2tyg aby obmyślić dalszy plan działania.

Po wylaniu płyty chyba wypadało by ją jakoś zabezpieczyć w sensie położenia izolacji.  

Trochę tego jest bo około 228m2.  Fajnie byłoby rzucić tam jakiś lepszy siuwax skoro płyta leżeć będzie tylko na ziemi, ale to już byłaby pewnie grubsza $$

W projekcie mam papę i pewnie tak z racji ekonomiczny tez pewnie będzie.

Chyba, że są jakieś w miarę przystępne cenowo dobre produkty inne niż papy ??

Płyta po obwodzie ma być ocieplona 15-20cm eps/xps.  Czy pod ociepleniem wysmarować też po obwodzie jakimś siuwaxem i na to dawać dopiero eps/xps ?

----------


## _arek_

Rozglądam się za jakąś papą i zwariować można z tym wszystkim.....  Wszyscy praktycznie polecają Icopal Szybki Profil® SBS  tylko, że cenowo  nie wychodzi to już fajnie... Pewnie produkt i dobry ale trochu drogawy jak  dla mnie.

Czy ktoś mógłby polecić coś trochę tańszego a równie/podobnie dobrego ??  Czy po prostu wziąć pierwsza lepsza papę o grubości nie mniej niż 4mm ??

Patrzyłem np na takie

http://sklep.pemdystrybucja.pl/pl/p/...-7%2C5-m2/1105

https://icmarket.pl/werner-papa-podk...50-s40-pl.html

http://www.sklep.izolacja-jarocin.pl...-34-id-59.aspx

Zastanawiam się tez odnosnie samego jej kładzenia... Czy robić to już teraz po całości na płytę, czy tylko np pod ścianami nośnymi a resztę jak już będzie SSO  i tylko dokleić do tego co będzie wystawało z pod bloczków ścian ??

----------


## aiki

Jak zrobisz teraz to ją porwiesz podczas prac.
A jaka papę to nie wiem. brałbym pierwsza lepszą poza tą najtańszą.
Sam mam folie fundamentową.

----------


## _arek_

Coś tam zaczęło się w końcu kręcić.   Żadna bomba nie będzie nam straszna .... w razie "W"  zapraszamy pod nasza płytę  :big lol: 







Tak informacyjnie to znów zmieniłem dziś zdanie w temacie wjazdu do garażu i zamiast jednej  bramy 5m będzie 2x2,5m  po środku słupek 60cm.
Dobrze...? źle... ??  ciężko wyczuć wyjdzie w praniu  :big grin:

----------


## Bertha

Zły pomysł.  2,5 metra to wąsko, w większej furce czeka cię składanie lusterek i zaraz ktoś przydzwoni o filar.  Na brame wykosztujesz sie raz,  z wąskim wjazdem zostaniesz.

----------


## aiki

2,5 m to max co może jeździć po drogach. Ciężarówki tyle maja z lusterkami. Ja mam 2,4 i jest ok.
A po pijaku się nie jeździ to i filar będzie cały.

----------


## _arek_

Nie chodzi już o koszta bram tylko tak ogólnie pomyślałem , że będzie lepiej.   Zawsze to otwiera się jedną bramę, jeśli będę coś grzebał przy drugim aucie to nie nawieje mi np syfu różnego kiedy żona będzie wjeżdżać do garage.  Poza tym zawsze to można ukryć trochę bałaganu za drugimi drzwiami.  Jedna brama to ryzyko popsucia i nikt wtedy nie wjedzie. Poza tym mając 5m bramę i tak jedno auto będzie musiał trochę pod skosem wjechać aby wykorzystać przestrzeń w garażu, przy dwóch bramach szerzej rozstawionych można walić na wprost i będzie OK. Poza tym  2,5m wydaje mi się w miarę już normalna szerokością...  Takie jakieś przemyślenia moje....

----------


## Bertha

Mam wrota garażowe 2,5m  (garaż długi na ponad  8m, dwie furki wchodzą), młodzi mają bramę 5m , wygoda - nie ma porównania.  Mnie to lotto, mogę wjeżdzać na kartke papieru, jazda tyłem dla mnie to jak oddychanie lecz komfort jest bezdyskusyjny.  Wjedź swoją furką u kogoś w 2,5m, spróbuj 5m   może się przekonasz. Pamiętaj że może sie polepszy i wymienisz auto na większe i co wtedy?  Vanem w 2,5 metrowe to marna dyscyplina sportowa.  Znam lepsze dyscypliny np. 2 km tyłem po śniegu w górach na D368 ; było odśnieżone na jedno auto  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:     Za pięć lat chcesz byc w wątku "Czego w nowym domu bym NIE zrobił"?  Po co?   Szkoda życia, bo jak Kayah śpiewa "liczy się tylko tu i teraz"

----------


## _arek_

Mam szybkie pytanie odnosnie uziomu.
Nie zrobiłem nic na etapie wykonywania podbudowy.  Teraz nagle mnie olśniło że to ostatnia pora....
Chciałbym wykorzystać zbrojenie płyty w tym celu. Czy pospawanie do siebie prętów zbrojenie a do nich linki miedzianej lub bednarki i wyprowadzenie jej w okolice rozdzielnicy będzie OK ??

----------


## aiki

Jeśli płytę masz połączoną zbrojeniem z beczkami to ok.

----------


## _arek_

Zbrojenie płyty i beczek będzie ze sobą połączone.  

Na poniższym zdjęciu widać wystające wąsy z beczek które będą łączone ze zbrojeniem górnym płyty.

----------


## aiki

Spawane powinno być tak aby była ciągłość.

----------


## מרכבה

Dziwne to zbrojenie.. a gdzie ciągłość tego zbrojenia ? co decyduje - że jest tu gdzie jest.. ?

----------


## _arek_

Dlaczego, dziwne ??

Robione jest wg projektu.  Tylko kanału nie będzie.

----------


## _arek_

Kolejny raz wracam z czeeluści 3strony działu  :smile: 

W telegraficznym skrócie to płyta została wylana w piątek.  Generalnie wszystko była fajnie w miarę dobrze szlo ale oczywiście na koniec wyszło jak zawsze....
















































Ogólnie jestem niezadowolony z całego efektu prac... po prostu, albo trzeba pilnować kogoś non stop albo robić samemu.  
To co robią ekipy teraz to jakaś masakra. Po prostu nikt o nic nie dba, aby  tylko odpękać i tyle.  Chociaż tą wziąłem dlatego, że juz robiła 4 takie płyty w tym 2 duże warsztaty....  Także spodziewałem się porządnej roboty.

Generalnie "sarkofag" się ne rozpadnie ale do ideału jaki oczekiwałem za taką $$ brakuje mu dużo. 

Betonu poszło 75,5m2 choć z obliczeń wychodziło 68 więc zakładałem +2m3 więcej bo wiadomo.  Ale jak mi pan powiedział, że wyszło 75,5m3 to lekko mi szczena  opadła. Jeszcze oczywiście podczas lania zabrakło tego ostatniego 1m3. Cała sytuacja dlatego bo na początku nie chciało się równo podbudowy z piasku zrobić. Później to już jak domino krzywy chudziak i + 5,5m3 betonu na płytę. A wystarczyło dać równo najtańszego materiału - piachu.

Najlepsze, jest to że po rozszalowaniu pożyczyłem od Sebcia niwelator i po przeleceniu płyty wyszło , że i tak jest krzywo.  
Szlakkkkk mnie trafił, krew jasna zalała :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  
Patałachy normalnie!!!!!  
Każdy ma wszystko w dupie i  nie przejmuje się niczym.... a człowiek ma tylko płacić grubą $$.

Kazałem im też  OBCIĄĆ chudziaka, który był nieco szerzej wylany niż płyta, abym mógł sobie to ładnie docieplić.... 

To co Panowe zrobili ???? 

 Oblecieli  sobie szczęśliwi młotem udarowym rozpieprzając wszystko radośnie.... wtedy to już nie wytrzymałem nerwowo. 
 A jeszcze w dzień lania betonu widziałem , że mieli flex dużego spalinowego...  więc nie byłoby problemu....ale PO CO lepiej z młota zayebać !!! 

   

Co jest nie tak z tymi ludźmi  :WTF:  :WTF:  

Tel do kierownika tego cyrku i odbyliśmy poważną rozmowę.  Wyrzygałem dosłownie wszystko, co do tej pory mi nie pasowało...  

Generalnie teraz mamy czas do poniedziałku, żeby się zastanowić jak to wszystko rozwiązać.Jak na razie to za taka robotę to nie mam wogóle ochoty im nic zapłacić.

Jutro ma wpaść geodeta i nanieść mi osie ścian, zobaczymy, czy w ogóle płytą pod dom trafili i co jeszcze wyjdzie.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jutro ma wpaść geodeta i nanieść mi osie ścian, zobaczymy, czy w ogóle płytą pod dom trafili i co jeszcze wyjdzie.


 nie nie nie .. coś tu jest na głowie postawione ! pierwsze się hałupę tyczy.. i robi porządne ławice ! aby było wiadomo gdzie co i jak.. teraz jest obiad po musztardzie.

Teoretycznie - to można do wszystkiego się przyczepić .. do tych "studni" które mają "nieść" 
Zbrojenie jest tak wykonane .. jak by te "studnie" były niepodatne, stąd nad podporą zbrojenie.


Cała sprawa - rozbija się o brak ławic ! aby sobie rozciągnąć sznurek..  i wyrównać..
Raczej bym nie szedł na udry, tylko taczki.. wyrównać bok płyty.. nie jest najgorzej...
zbrojenie bardzo schludne było.  Zawsze idzie się dogadać  :smile: 
Trzeba było na górę rzucić inną mieszankę  :smile:  nie dziwie się, że grabiami z drewna -
rozprowadzali mieszankę.. tego nie da się dobrze zrobić.. bez np rurek, czy jakiegoś prowadzenia - łata wibracyjna ?

Prawdopodobnie - flex by nie sięgnął aż do poziomu podkładowego betonu...
chyba że to jakiś mega flex..  taczki .. na worek cementu - wiaderko wody.. i 
uzupełnią raki :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Spokojnie.... aż takiego hardcoru nie było :wink:    geodeta był już wcześniej i wytyczył narożniki płyty jak o  to ekipa prosiła...

Jest  to wszystko po prostu nie zbyt precyzyjnie później mierzone/robione itd. dlatego taki efekt końcowy. 

Chudziaka było 10cm tylko, więc spokojnie  nawet pod lekkim kątem mogli to ładnie podcinać.  

Aaaaa no właśnie "Panie kolego" dlaczego owych rurek nie rozłożyli i nie zrobili jak się należy  ?? I poziom byłby jak trzeba i betonu by mniej poszło, równiej by było no i każdy  przede  wszystkim byłby zadowolony i uśmiechnięty...

Z nikim na razie walczyć nie będę, ale zadowolony też nie jestem....




> .. nie jest najgorzej...
> zbrojenie bardzo schludne było.....


Tu rację mogę ci przyznać... zbrojenie ładnie zrobili a było co robić.

----------


## e_gregor

Myślę, że za mocno sie martwisz. Jak duże różnice poziomu są? Sam bym u siebie tego chudziaka skuł  :wink:  Nie obraź się, ale to tylko fundament - ma być solidny i na swoim miejscu. Estyetyka już ciut mniej ważna

----------


## _arek_

Różnica poziomów do 4,5cm.  Ale żeby nie było kolorowo to już na długościach machnęli się nawet o 11cm a to już chyba nie jest mało ?? Ogólnie to jak wszystko pomierzyliśmy wzdłuż i wszerz to chyba żaden wymiar nie był zgodny z projektem.

Ja wiem, że to TYLKO fundament, ale jak za coś płacę jak by nie było "profesjonalistą" to chciałbym mieć to wykonane zarówno dobrze jak i estetycznie.  A przede wszystkim równo. Oni sobie pójdą a ja tu zostanę i będę później kombinował... tu dociąć, tam przyciąć tu podebrać, żeby to miało ręce i nogi.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Zgadzam się , że jakość wykonania musi być . Wykonawce bierze pieniądze za dobrze wykonaną pracę a nie za pracę.

Chodzę na różne budowy i moje obserwacje są takie , że niektórzy wykonawcy jak poczują , że klient jest miękki to sobie folgują.

Arek to Ty masz kasę i wymagasz . Jak sobie pozwolisz to na głowę wejdą. Zwłaszcza murarze. O nich można historie pisać.

----------


## _arek_

Dobra koniec żalów i płaczu, teraz trzeba się za robotę wziąć.

Pierwsze co to idzie papa.. zastanawiam się czy kupować jakąś lepszą czy wystarczy pierwsza lepsza. Dawać jedna warstwę czy dwie ?? Smarować podłoże najpierw jakimś lepikiem lub innym siuwaxem  ??  

Pan w hurtowni jak zapytałem o papę powiedział, że papa to była kiedyś teraz się stosuje folie PCV 1mm.  Tylko później chyba tego nie zgrzeje z izolacją poziomą posadzki...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ogólnie jestem niezadowolony z całego efektu prac... po prostu, albo trzeba pilnować kogoś non stop albo robić samemu.


też to mówiłem  :wink: 

BTW nie wiem jak oni mogli się machnąć o 11cm w wymiarze płyty jeżeli mieli osie od geodety? Chyba że ten się walnął. - 1-2cm ok mogli sie pomylić być niechlujnym, ale przecież te szalunki mogli sobie rozmierzyć i zrobić idealnie, co to za problem?
BTW2 tak jak Ci mówiłem ja bym zrobił papę termozgrzewalną pod ścianami teraz, a potem sobie dogrzejesz całośc pod domem z tym co pod ścianami, tylko musisz trochę szerzej dać pod ściany, a jak masz w projekcie?Jaka papa? -  Papa najpopularniejsza termozgrzewalna na najbliższym składzie.

----------


## _arek_

Wczoraj Geodeta wyznaczył osie ścian... Gdyby wyznaczyć z tego co było planowane przed wylaniem płyty, czyli zgodnie z projektem to w niektórych miejscach oś ściany wychodziła 5cm od krawędzi płyty.  W innym miejscu było znów dużo do wewnątrz itp.  

Generalnie udało się jakoś przesunąć trochę w lewo trochę w dół i jakoś upchnąć dom na tej płycie.... Musze tylko rozciągnąć teraz sznurki i zobaczyć jak to wygląda na całości, czy gdzieś coś nie ucieka....  wczoraj już ciemno się zrobiło.  

Do wyznaczania poziomów, osi itp czego najlepiej używać ??  Sznurek daje radę czy lepsza będzie jakaś żyłka ??

Odnośnie izolacji w projekcie mam 2x papa na lepiku.

----------


## sebcioc55

Powiem Ci że dla mnie to nie do wiary... czy oni nie umieli się posługiwać miarą?? Wchodzi na to ze robili na oko. Za tą kasę to powinno być od linijki i prościutko. Jezeli jest więcej miejsc gdzie są odchyłki to wysokość wynagrodzenia powinna być adekwatnie mniejsza....

----------


## Kamil_

Dlatego wszyscy się dziwią czemu buduję sam z ojcem....
Bo jak widzę takie coś to, aż mnie gotuje!
I biorą za to taką kasę, że szok...!

----------


## aiki

Przy moich doświadczeniach z ekipami to żadna nie dorówna samorobowi. My patrzymy na mm oni na dcm.

----------


## dana0606

Święta racja aiki  :yes:

----------


## ggdh

> Chodzę na różne budowy i moje obserwacje są takie , że niektórzy wykonawcy jak poczują , że klient jest miękki to sobie folgują.



Spotkałem się z dekarzem około połowy czerwca, dach miałem mieć do końca lipca. No więc dzisiaj zaczęli kłaść blachodachówkę...


... bo obiecałem żonie, że nie dostanę zawału na tej budowie i nie będę się spinał gdzie nie ma absolutnej konieczności... Chociaż niektórych to tylko pałą lać po głowie i patrzeć czy równo puchnie  :mad:

----------


## _arek_

Sprawa odnośnie naszych "reklamacji" w jakości wykonania roboty cały czas w toku.... generalnie przy spotkaniu na placu boju zaproponowaliśmy ,iż ze względu na uchybienia nie zapłacimy ostatniej "transzy" za wykonanie płyty.... czyli w umowie ujętej jako - szalowanie oraz wylanie płyty fundamentowej....

Wykonawca nie podjął jeszcze decyzji, ale z tego co wiem odbył rozmowę z geodeta, stawia na jego pomyłkę.  Zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie. W piątek ma się odezwać.

Na ta chwilę wahamy się czy zaczynać dalej działać przed zimą, czy zaczekać do wiosny.  Z jednej strony szkoda nam trochę czasu z drugiej obawiamy się jeśli w tym roku na prawdę będzie sroga, mroźna zima....  Jednak chyba powoli zaczniemy a w razie co jakoś się to co będzie zabezpieczy. Bo co jeśli zimy nie budiet ??  człowiek się tylko wkurzy, że siedział bezczynnie ehhh te dylematy  :big lol: 

Generalnie za wiele się nie działo, w poniedziałek były pierwsze prace nocne a właściwie popołudniowe... a że o 18 już jak w nocy pierwsze halogenowe roboty za nami  :big grin: 

Zagruntowaliśmy dysperbitem miejsca pod ścianami nośnymi przed położeniem papy...  



Staraliśmy się przed całą operacją dobrze zamieść płytę, jednak co ruch miotłą pyłu zamiast ubywać było praktycznie tyle samo....  wierzchnia warstwa betonu cały czas zdawała się "produkować" świeży pył.... Zamietliśmy z grubsza i wymazaliśmy dysperbitem rozcieńczonym z wodą 1:1.... Generalnie wyszło OK co prawda w nocy popadało i warstwa nie zdążyła dobrze wyschnąć.  Można ją zdrapać paznokciem czy tak powinno być ??.  W jednym miejscu powstało tylko coś takiego...  Myślę, że poprawi się to raz jeszcze i powinno być dobrze ??

----------


## sebcioc55

Arek, jedźcie w górę, jak będzie konkretna zima, to na bloczki folie szeroką np 50 cm na wierzch żeby był kapinos i nic się nie będzie im działo, z resztą gołym też nic nie będzie. Dysperbit to shit, poszukaj na allegro izoplast b-w (jedna hurtownia w szczecinie sprzedaje go w dobrej cenie) i tym posmaruj, jedno wiaderko starczy Ci na całą budowę, szkoda że od razu tego nie dałeś bo teraz to tak średnio na słabe podłoże.

BTW pomyłka geodety to raczej mało prawdopodobna, ale możliwa. Z resztą sam mówiłeś że mierzyłeś i była lipa, więc sprawa jasna...

----------


## _arek_

Generalnie z izoplastem too już lipa bo mamy 6 wiader dysperbitu :sad:  Rozglądałem się  i szukałem co dać i jakoś w końcu padło na ten dysperbit jako podkład pod papę.... Chyba gdzieś przeczytałem, że Kaizen też tym smarował, a że było od reki to kupiliśmy.... 

Chciałem zagruntować nim podłoże i pociągnąć jedną grubszą warstwę...  Na to dać jedną warstwę papy  MOCNY WERNER podkład G200 S40.  

Zastanawiam się też nad  położeniem jednej warstwy czegoś takiego.... Koszt 2,5zł 1m więc drogo nie wychodzi



Fajnie to wygląda, wydaje się być trwałe i spełniać swoje zadanie.  Gdyby dało się to zgrzać późnej z izolacją posadzki to dawałbym tylko ta gumę....

Nie wiem czy to wszystko nie przerost formy nad treścią, ale wszędzie piszecie żeby zrobić pod scianami wszystko jak najlepiej... 
Czy u mnie tak będzie nie mam pojęcia.   Moja płyta to specyficzny twór, który czuje że jeszcze mnie zaskoczy... a jak mnie to i was  :big lol: 





Byłem zobaczyć dziś co ta się dzieje po 2 dniach opadów...  Ciekawie to nie wygląda. Deszcz wypłukał cały ten siuwax, pewnie w miejscach gdzie było więcej pyłu albo na prawdę to jakieś G.





Na drugim zdjęciu widać tez jak zbrojenie się odbija z powodu braku grubości betonu jaki być powinien.



Nie wiem co teraz z tym zrobić ??  Dobrze żeby to wyschło porządnie, ale tu ciągle pada i pada. Niby teraz przez kilka dni ma być bez opadów... 
Także warunki nie są zbyt sprzyjające na tego typu prace.

Mam też pytanie..... 
Płyta jest jaka jest, więc przy krawędzi gdzie były szalunki powstały "pagórki" ma to dobre 0,5-08cm. 
Skuwać wyrównywać czy zostawić ??  Nie wiem jak  na to będzie się kłaść papa i później bloczki....





Generalnie ciągle coś  :sick:

----------


## dez

Jeśli będzie na tym mur stał to lepiej zetnij flexem do równego. 

Co do dysperbitu to ja bym reklamowal go w składzie budowlanym. Sąsiad tak zrobił jak mu ze ściany go zmyło po deszczu i zwrócili mu kasę razem z kosztami malowania.

I kup ten izoplast, wiem po sobie że nie ma porównania z zwykłym dysperbitem. 200 razy lepszy i wydajniejszy.

----------


## _arek_

Ma na tym  stać ściana... zastanawiałem się czym to ściąć, ale faktycznie nie pomyślałem o flexe i tarczy !!

Odnośnie dysperbitu to faktycznie spróbuję to jakoś ogarnąć, może wymienią na tego izoplasta... Jakby  nie padało to w poniedziałek bym wysmarował... może do tego czasu płyta przeschnie trochę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> I kup ten izoplast, wiem po sobie że nie ma porównania z zwykłym dysperbitem. 200 razy lepszy i wydajniejszy.


nic dodać nic ująć




> Ma na tym  stać ściana... zastanawiałem się czym to ściąć, ale faktycznie nie pomyślałem o flexe i tarczy !!
> 
> Odnośnie dysperbitu to faktycznie spróbuję to jakoś ogarnąć, może wymienią na tego izoplasta... Jakby  nie padało to w poniedziałek bym wysmarował... może do tego czasu płyta przeschnie trochę.


najlepiej jakaś tarcza garnkowa do betonu i jedziesz  :wink: , to co Ci zostało z tego dysperbitu też bym zdrapał, bo to jest badziew, a na ten izoplast Ci nie wymienią.... bo w goleniowie tego nie mają. Pewnie 2 wiaderka by Ci starczyły na całą płytę, co się równa kosztowi 200 zł. Nakładanie na wilgotną i nawet lekko zapyloną powierzchnię to dla tej masy nic nie znaczy.

----------


## _arek_

Brałem tego dyspershita w extradachu, więc może coś się uda załatwić... tylko pewnie nie będzie na miejscu i znów trzeba czekać... No chyba że $$ by oddali to się kupi tam z aledrogo....

----------


## _arek_

Byliśmy dziś na placu boju.... 

Wyrównalem nierówności na obwodzie płyty plus jakieś inne wewnątrz gdzie maja biec ściany
Pani inwestor nawet jakieś zdjęcia przy pracy zrobiła  :big lol: 

 

Ania w tym czasie obmiotła z luźnych fragmentów miejsca wcześniej zagruntowane dysprshitem i zgarnęła wodę z płyty... Generalnie źle to nie wygląda.  Dyspershit odszedł tylko tam gdzie było więcej pyłu. Reszta ładnie się trzyma, także nie będę kombinował z tym izoplastem....

Dziś ładnie słoneczko świeci wiec powinno do jutra fajnie podeschnać, jutro połozymy jeszcze cieńka warstwę a póżniej już właściwą.  Jeśli nie popada w tym czasie powinno być OK.  Tym bardziej, że na to i tak pójdzie papa.

----------


## _arek_

Hej dawno mnie nie było, aż na 3 stronę spadłem  :smile: 

Na początek to spóźnione ale Wszystkiego Dobrego  Nowym Roku dla wszystkich budowlańców samorobów  :Lol:  

Koniec końców dokończyliśmy kładzenie tej papy, chociaż teraz nie robiłbym tego przed zimą tylko się wstrzymał. Jednak mieliśmy ambitny plan dalszego działania.  Pogoda jednak szybko ostudziła nasze zapały... Ten rok przynajmniej w naszej części kraju to jakaś masakra pod względem ilości wody jaka spada z nieba. Nie pamiętam kiedy wcześniej były takie mokre lata.  Mamy nadzieje, że wiosna okaże się bardziej łaskawa. Chociaż widzę, że ludzie (firmy) dookoła cały czas coś budują, ale jakoś nie uśmiecha mi się robić w zimno i deszcz. Stwierdziliśmy, że budowa domu to ma być jednak "przyjemność"  :roll eyes: 

Jakieś tam zdjęcia nawet robiłem chociaż nie za wiele tego... 
 
 

Papę grzaliśmy po całości do płyty wysmarowanej dyspershitem.  Na początku używałem tego dwupalnikowca, który był akurat pod ręką. 
Jednak ilość gazu jaką pochłaniał i słaba moc palników szybko namówiła mnie do zmiany na jednopalnikowca...  


W międzyczasie trafiła się okazja, że budowali jakiś parking niedaleko i za 20zł od auta udało mi się załatwić około 23 20T aut ziemi z lekkim gruzem.  Trochę udało nam się w ten sposób podnieść teren wokół domu ale jeszcze z 40/50 aut chętnie bym przyjął  :big lol: 

 



Gdzieś mi zdjęcia po rozgarnięciu wcięło właśnie zobaczyłem... Powyżej widać jakie bagno mamy teraz przy wjeździe, także najszybciej co muszę zrobić to załatwić jakiegoś gruzu na wjazd tymczasowy, bo nikt mi tu nic nie dowiezie. 

A taki będziemy mieli widok z balkonu/salonu naszego i to praktycznie w centrum "miasta"  także chyba warto się przemęczyć z tym ciapoterenem naszym  :cool: 


No i to byłoby na tyle.  Teraz powoli trzeba budzić się zaraz ze snu zimowego i działać !!

----------


## _arek_

Witam po przerwie.

Jako, że ostatnim czasem trafiają się już dni kiedy nie pada i nie mrozi wybraliśmy się na budowę zrobić w końcu ostateczne pomiary.

Generalnie nie wygląda to za ciekawie, wiedziałem, że ekipa dała ciała, ale nie aż tak.... Co prawda nie zapłaciliśmy całej $$ za te fuszerki jednak patrząc z drugiej strony chyba wolałbym dać tyle co trzeba i mieć zrobione wszystko na cacy a nie teraz znów pod górkę...

Poniżej szkic płyty z naniesionymi wysokościami poziomów jak widać jest "kilka" cm różnicy i to całkiem sporych cm.  Niektóre wymiary są lekko zawyżone/zaniżone przez papę ale to max 3/4mm.  Tak czy siak pozostają różnice o prawie 4cm a to już dość sporo.  

Zastanawiam się teraz jak to wszystko najlepiej/najłatwiej byłoby wypoziomować ??

Na samej zaprawie chyba będzie ciężko, bo to już trzeba by dawać z 5/6cm.... Szczególnie dla amatora. Już widzę jak mi to wszystko się rozpływa.

Czy ktoś mógłby coś podpowiedzieć jak to teraz ugryźć ??

----------


## aiki

Daj 3 lub 4 warstwy na zaprawie tradycyjnej to zgubisz. Zaczynaj murować w najwyższym punkcie

----------


## Odysss

A jaki material na sciany ?

----------


## _arek_

Wczoraj właśnie zakupiliśmy Ytonga  600....Całe 45palet na ściany nośne parteru.

*aiki* gdzieś tam mi ktoś poodpowiadał, żeby docinać bloczki po długości na wymiar i tak wykleić pierwszą warstwę... Tylko nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł jest. Trochę zabawy by było.

Albo może najpierww wybudować a pózniej dokręcic jakieś"prowadnice" do boków bloczków 1 warstwy i tak obciąć ??

----------


## Garażowiec

> Wczoraj właśnie zakupiliśmy Ytonga  600....Całe 45palet na ściany nośne parteru.
> 
> *aiki* gdzieś tam mi ktoś poodpowiadał, żeby docinać bloczki po długości na wymiar i tak wykleić pierwszą warstwę... Tylko nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł jest. Trochę zabawy by było.
> 
> Albo może najpierww wybudować a pózniej dokręcic jakieś"prowadnice" do boków bloczków 1 warstwy i tak obciąć ??


Dotnij pierwszą  warstwę  loczków BK , to  wcale nie takie  trudne , ale  skuteczne  w  ,,poziomowaniu" .Gubienie  wymiaru kilka  warstwami  tradycyjnej  zapraw to takie  trochę siermięrżne  rozwiązanie

----------


## Kamil_

O matko!
Faktycznie nie jest za ciekawie.
Budowanie na zaprawie do 4 warstw jest trochę bez sensu. Kupuje ktoś YTONG, aby nie mieć mostków termicznych, a będzie walił na zaprawę?

Docinanie na wymiar chyba będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem.
Ewentualnie wylać jakiś "ala wieniec", który wyrówna całość.

----------


## _arek_

Też właśnie trochę boli mnie te murowanie na zaprawę do 4 warstwy przy tym Ytongu....

Chyba z tym docięciem byłoby najlepiej, ręcznie będzie trochę machania ale jakby na lisi ogon założyć odpowiednie ostrze to pójdzie chyba ładnie...

Nad tym mini wieńcem też myślałem, ale szalowanie tego od wewnętrznej strony płyty może też być trochę męczące....

Odnośne jakości roboty to szkoda słów.... Człowiek płaci grube $$ a dostaje linie wykonaną robotę.  Dlatego teraz powiedziałem sobie, że robię sam nawet byle jak ale chociaż nie będę nikomu za to płacił....

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, przejeżdżam ostatnio często obok waszej budowy ze względu na remonty i pacze i pacze i nadal nic się nie dzieje wiec dobrze że bloczki już są to działać można. 4 cm to sporo, nie wiem jak mogli tak wylać, zwłaszcza przy ścianach zewnętrznych...  :bash:  :bash: 
Albo robisz mini wieniec z mocnej zaprawy i potem lecisz na klej, to by było 1-2 dni szalowania z niwelatorem w reku, ale potem murowanie bajka. Albo te miejsca gdzie masz największe dołki >2cm szalujesz i potem już normalnie na zaprawa. Przy obecnych temperaturach i spokojnie szalunek po pracy zrobisz w 2-3 dni, potem zaprawę mocną z dodatkami lejesz i pare dni później już na klej.
Jest też opcja taka żeby wymurować tak jak jest teraz w miare równo, potem listewki poprzykrecac do niwelatora, wynajac na jeden dzień aligatora do BK i po listewkach to ściąć na równo i dalej już klej.

BTW: ile płaciłeś za bloczek ytonga?

----------


## e_gregor

Tnij bloczki od dołu tak żeby od góry byłu gładko i równo. Tnij tylko tam gdzie jest za wysoko. No i w tym wypadku to chyla lepiej zacząć murowanie od "dołka" z możliwie najgrubszą zaprawą. Potem jak będziesz się przemieszczał z murowanie m w wyższe obszary i zacznie Ci brakować miejsca na zaprawę to dopiero bedziesz podcinał bloczki. 

PS. Współczuję Ci "fachowców". U siebie robiąc samemu martwiłem się że miałem prawie 2cm różnicy choć nie miałem nigdyu do czynienia z murowaniem i był to mój pierwszy raz

----------


## walec7_7

Jestem tego samego zdania co *e_gregor* i tak bym zrobił u siebie. W najniższym miejscu max zaprawy i stopniowo schodzić z skracaniem bloczków. Chyba będzie mniej pracy niż docinanie wszystkiego. Jak nie zrobisz efekt będzie dobry bo robisz dla siebie  :smile:  

Współczuje płyty, moja na pierwszy raz wyszła z różnicami do 2cm więc u Ciebie fachowcy się nie popisali.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *_arek_* a ja mam dla ciebie kolejne wyjście, budujesz z ytonga czyli bloczki masz 20cm wysokie, więc dokup bloczki 24cm wysokie (h+h,solbet, termo czy co tam znajdziesz w okolicy) na tą część którą ci zaznaczyłem na niebiesko reszta na twoim ytongu. Pewnie wyjdzie ci z 15szt tych wyższych tak że zapakujesz w osobówkę bez problemu z jakiegoś marketu czy składu. Większość masz w przedziale +2 do +4 tak że bez problemu do zniwelowania na zaprawie. Najszybciej i najłatwiej będziesz miał tym sposobem :yes:  co najwyżej będziesz musiał te bloczki wyższe (24cm) z pierwszej warstwy lekko przytrzeć a to raptem parę metrów. Dobrze operuj zaprawą i będzie dobrze :wink: 



Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## e_gregor

O, pomysł anonima jest genialny! Dodam z własnego doświadczenia samoroba - amatora, że warto idealnie wyprowadzić pierwszą warstwę. Nie chodzi o póżniejsze warstwy bo 1 czy 2cm wyrówna wieniec. Natomiast jak pierwsza warstwa jest tip-top to potem jest idealny punkt odniesienia do wszelkich pomiarów i nie trzeba kombinować z poziomicami czy niwelatorem

----------


## ovner

naprawdę świetny pomysł Anonima, ciekaw jestem u siebie poziomów jestem na podobnym etapie z tym że mam fundamenty na ławach. Może nie doczytałem, jak sprawdzałeś te poziomy płyty ??

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki wielkie za wszystkie podpowiedzi, jest w czym wybierać.  

Jednak mocno do przemyślenia pomysł anonima  :yes:  Ewentualnie docinanie na wymiar już po wybudowaniu.

*Sebcio* - ta pogoda pod koniec roku i ogolnie w tamtym roku nie motywowała zbyt do pracy  :smile:  Poza tym musiałem coś z wjazdem zrobić bo nić tam nie dałoby rady wjechać, a poznej to zima nadejszła. 

Teraz z wjazdem jest lepiej, ale poszło na głupotę 2tysie  :bash:   A kto to liczy przed startem ?? !! 
Jednak trzeba było to zrobić - nie przeskoczysz.  Najgorsze, że to tylko dojazd na czas budowy....

Mam nadzieję, że teraz pogoda będzie lepsza i w końcu wystartuję. Chociaż patrząc co się dzieje za oknami to mam watpliwości .  Mam nadzieję, że ogarniemy wszystko  :roll eyes: 

*ovner* - mierzyłem niwelatorem - pożyczałem najpierw od seby, ale stwierdziłem że trzeba zainwestować, bo się przyda nie raz. Teraz chyba dołożyłbym jednak do jakiegoś najprostszego  ale jednak laserowego.

----------


## _arek_

Panowie jaki klej do Ytonga polecacie albo ogólnie jaki klej ??

W hurtowni dostałem info że dobry jet biały do solbetu bo szary już nie jest taki super.  Było to puste gadanie sprzedawcy więc nie wiem czy warto się nim sugerować...

Czy są faktycznie jakieś różnice między tymi klejami... Czy któryś jest może faktycznie jakiś bardziej "User Frendly "

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja robiłem szarym solbetem. U mnie z kolei sprzedawca powiedział, że nie ma różnicy między białym, a szarym. Muszę przyznać, że szary wypadł gorzej od choćby białego baumoita którym miałem okazje robić.

----------


## _arek_

Też słyszałem, że to tylko kwestia estetyczności, wyglądu.  

*ufbufkruf*  z czego wynikała  różnica miedzy sorbetem a baumoitem ??

----------


## sebcioc55

> Też słyszałem, że to tylko kwestia estetyczności, wyglądu.  
> 
> *ufbufkruf*  z czego wynikała  różnica miedzy sorbetem a baumoitem ??


te kleje solbetu są kiepskie, ja polecam alpola cenowo to samo, a w promocji nawet taniej. Mają też wersję zimową. No i przede wszystkim ściany klejone z szarego kleju paskudnie wyglądają  :wink:  sama w sobie zaprawa z kleju białego jest też mocniejsza. Tzn bardziej wytrzymała - polecam zajrzeć w karty techniczne.

BTW: ile płaciłeś za bloczek tego ytonga?

----------


## Kamil_

Bierz biały, ponoć lepszy. Ja kupiłem oryginalny Ytonga, dla świętego spokoju  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dokładnie tak jak piszą przedmówcy. Biały wydawał się mocniejszy. Choćby głupi "zaciek" z szarego na następny dzień bez problemu dało się zdrapać kielnią, a ten biały stawiał już wyraźny opór.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja płaciłem za Ytonga 600 8.30 zł brutto z transportem i HDS.

----------


## _arek_

Hmmm teraz z tym klejem zagwozdki będą.... Człowiek za dużo czyta chyba  :big grin: 

Chyba, że faktycznie wziąć Ytonga i spokój... pewnie wyjdzie na całości z 3 stówki więcej. 

*Sebo* ten klej co pokazałeś gdzieś dostępny jest u nas w okolicach, czy przez internety trzeba sprowadzać ??

Za Ytonga udało mi się zapłacić 7.30szt z transportem na raty  4x po 10 palet z rozładunkiem. Nie chciałem  mieć 45palet na budowie bo już tłoczno się robi. A tak w miarę zużycia będą mi przywozić....

Teraz tylko aby pogoda się poprawiła.

----------


## _arek_

Sprawdziliśmy te kleje i najlepiej pod względem technicznym  ze wszystkich i tak wychodzi Ytong także na niego się zdecydujemy. Mamy go po 17zł więc nie warto kombinować.

----------


## ovner

> *ovner* - mierzyłem niwelatorem - pożyczałem najpierw od seby, ale stwierdziłem że trzeba zainwestować, bo się przyda nie raz. Teraz chyba dołożyłbym jednak do jakiegoś najprostszego  ale jednak laserowego.


dam rade laserowym to zrobić w miare dokładnie np czyms takim ??
http://allegro.pl/pro-laser-krzyz-po...se-retargeting

----------


## _arek_

Hej wydaje mi się, że to bardziej jako poziomnica niż niwelator....

Pisząc laserowy miałem na myśli coś z obrotową głowicą 360* może coś z Nivel System lub taniej Bosch


Tak sobie siedzę przy sobotniej kawusi i naszło mnie, żeby może skoczyć sobie do wielkiego miasta i zrobić jakieś zakupy - Casto & Leroy

Chodzi mi o narzędzia potrzebne do murowania...  Czy moglibyście podsunąć tak na szybko co będzie niezbędne i co może ułatwić prace zielonemu ludkowi :big grin: 

Z tego co przyszło do głowy to 

1. poziomnica taka z 50cm + powiedzmy 1,5m
2. młotek gumowy
3. sznureczki do poziomów
4. paca do nakładania zaprawy i teraz nie wiem czy brać te fikuśne/systemowe ytong polecane do kleju, czy zwykłą  pace "grzebieniową" tylko jaki rozmiar szczelin
5. kielnia
6. strug do wyrównywania ewentualne paca do styro jednak czytałem, że szybko się zapycha - ewentualnie paca z grubym ziarnem papieru ściernego
7. bruzdownica ??
8. ostrze do piły szablastej, ewentualnie ręczna piła do ytonga ??
9. Siakieś wiadra do mieszania kleju
10. Mieszadło do kleju - w sensie końcówki do wiertarki


Co jeszcze co jeszcze co jeszcze - kończę kawusie i wybieramy się więc jeśli ktoś coś może podpowiedzieć to w sklepie za godzinkę sobie zalookam  :yes:

----------


## Kamil_

Ja kupiłem to:

----------


## _arek_

Twoim zdjęciem się już wcześniej posiłkowałem  :tongue: 

Byłem popatrzyłem i nic nie kupiłem  :smile: 

Zrobiłem rozeznanie między sklepami w leroju w sumie było trochę i w casto trochę...

W tygodniu pojadę zakupić. 


Z ciekawości ile dałeś za te ładowarki do kleju tutaj np między jednym sklepem a drugim jest 14zł różnicy na jednej... W jednym 20 w drugim 34 a takie same jak twoje.

Stróg do bloczków był w leroju a w casto paca z papierem - gdzieś ktoś taką chwalił właśnie.

Młotka nie było nigdzie takiego co by dobrze w ręku leżał  :smile: 

Zastanawiam się tylko  nad piłą ręczną a ostrzem do szablastej.


Co tam jeszcze masz dłuta ??


Dałem też w końcu do Asolta wyliczenie OZC. Ciekawe co wyjdzie z mojego betonowca...

----------


## walec7_7

Co do pacy nie ma co przepłacać  :smile:  Każda powinna dać radę. Wziąłbym co tańsze, ja brałem co było na miejscu i spokojnie starczyła. Ostrze do szablastej też mam używane może z 30min cięcia, za wolno szło przy silikacie  :big tongue:  Ale przy bk podobno fajnie  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Tak właśnie dziś sobie uświadomiłem, że nie mam wody bieżącej na budowie więc będę musiał wykombinować jakiś baniak co by od sąsiada odkupić kilka litrów na czas murowania....

Druga sprawa to na co stawiać pierwszą warstwę zaprawa z worka czy kręcić w betoniarce.

Wiadomo że z wora pewnie drożej ale ile drożej ??  Szukam w opisach zapraw jakiś normalnych zużyć, ale dziwnie to mają opisane 

np.




> cegła (grubośc muru 12cm) - 37kg/m2
> cegła (grubość muru 25cm) - 94kg/m2
> pustak U (grubość muru 18,5cm) - 33kg/m2
> pustak U (grubość muru 25cm) - 52kg/m2
> pustak MAX (grubość muru 18,8cm) - 41kg/m2
> pustak MAX (grubość muru 28,8cm) - 71kg/m2
> gazobeton (grubość muru 24cm) - 44kg/m2


Ale na jaką np grubość spoiny ??  Ciężko coś z tego przeliczyć.

Mam u siebie około 95m2 ścian do wymurowania jako pierwsza warstwa.   Czy będzie aż tyle drożej, żeby ściągać betoniarkę, kupować wywrotkę piasku, cement, wapno mieszać itd...

Czy któryś z Was robił na zaprawę z wora czy każdy książkowo mieszał w betoniarce ??

----------


## dez

Rób samemu na budowie. Pierwsza warstwa u mnie była w proporcji 1 cement, 3 piasek (zgodnie z projektem). Z wora się nie opłaca. Zazdroszczę betoniarki, ja cały dom oblecialem mieszadlem od celmy  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Betoniarki też nie mam musiałbym pożyczyć i przywieźć na budowę...  

Że z wora drożej będzie to wiem, ale o ile drożej bo jeśli 100/200zł to chyba nie warto. Co innego gdybym dalej coś murował na zaprawę, nawet bym się nie zastanawiał, ale tak to....

----------


## kocbeat

Mała betoniarka 230V 160l w bricomanie kupiłem za 540 PLN. I już się pewnie zwróciła a zdecydowanie łatwiej i lepiej kręcić zaprawe niż mieszadłem. Po budowie zawsze możesz sprzedać

----------


## Doli.

Nam na cały dom na pierwszą warstwę na parterze i poddaszu oraz druga warstwę na parterze (pierwsza warstwa została wysmarowana dwuskładnikiem, żeby podciąganie wilgoci zakończyło się na pierwszym bloczku) poszło 46szt gotowej zaprawy z wora, za którą płaciliśmy niecałe 11zł za 25kg-owy worek. Przelicz sobie ile byś na taką ilość zaprawy potrzebował składników i wyjdzie ci czy taniej czy drożej. Na pewno bezproblemowo. Sypiesz do wiadra, mieszasz z wodą i leci.

----------


## walec7_7

Ja murowałem na gotową z wora, było to dla mnie dużo wygodniejszym i lepszym rozwiązaniem. Na pierwszą warstwę poszło mi 36 worów, możesz sobie zerknąć do mojego dziennika na projekt i zobacz ile mam ścian nośnych.

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie wiem, że wygodniej tylko za cholerę nie mogę tego zużycia wyliczyć bo tak mają to opisane na stronach towaru, że ic nie wiadomo...

*walec* policzyłem na szybko twoje ściany i wyszło mi coś koło 95m bieżących, czyli podobnie jak u mnie - jeżeli dobrze odczytałem nośne u Ciebie.

Jeśli murowałeś z bloczka 24cm to powinniśmy mieć podobne zapotrzebowanie.  Pamiętasz może jeszcze jaką grubość spoiny dawaliście, u nas są "lekkie" odchyłki więc będzie trzeba miejscami podrównać

Jaką zaprawę używaliście ?

----------


## Garażowiec

> No właśnie wiem, że wygodniej tylko za cholerę nie mogę tego zużycia wyliczyć bo tak mają to opisane na stronach towaru, że ic nie wiadomo...
> 
> *walec* policzyłem na szybko twoje ściany i wyszło mi coś koło 95m bieżących, czyli podobnie jak u mnie - jeżeli dobrze odczytałem nośne u Ciebie.
> 
> Jeśli murowałeś z bloczka 24cm to powinniśmy mieć podobne zapotrzebowanie.  Pamiętasz może jeszcze jaką grubość spoiny dawaliście, u nas są "lekkie" odchyłki więc będzie trzeba miejscami podrównać
> 
> Jaką zaprawę używaliście ?


Mniej więcej z jednego  worka 25 kG  masz  ,,placek"  o  grubości 12 mm  X 1m  X 1m ,I teraz  w zależności od  grubości spoiny możesz  wyliczyć  ile mb  muru  zrobisz  z worka.

----------


## walec7_7

Co do ilości nośnych miałem coś koło 70 o ile się nie mylę ale już nie pamiętam, liczyłem na szybko to tak mi wychodzi. Idealnie też nie miałem i musiałem również równać zaprawą. W jednym miejscu miałem 1cm a w innym 3cm zaprawy więc zużycie ciężko było wyliczyć. 

Akurat ja robiłem na produktach atlasu, na gotowej mieszance M10 i do silikatów również miałem biały klej M10.

----------


## _arek_

70m to masz tylko po obrysie budynku a wewnętrzne nośne ??  Wtedy wychodzi bardziej ponad 90 niż 70....

Czyli muszę liczyć około 50worków co daje około 450/500zł....  Dużo? mało ??

Dziś mieli mi dowieźć pierwsze 10 palet Ytonga na budowę... Jednak niestety kierowcy skończył się czas pracy i przyjedzie dopiero jutro rano.  A już miałem się cieszyć widokiem rozstawionych bloczków na płycie  :cool:

----------


## walec7_7

Jak postępy? Bloczki dojechały?

Sorki że teraz, tak wychodzi koło 90 ale nie mam podmurowanych otworów i wjazdu do garażu więc odejmując wyszło koło 70  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Bloczki dojechały. Zaprawa zakupiona.

W sobotę z racji pięknej pogody postanowiliśmy wystartować wcześniej niż zakładaliśmy.

Generalnie zrobiliśmy narożniki.  Wszystkie 16szt  :yes:   Pierwsze były bardzo nerwowe i robione dość niezaradnie jednak z czasem człowiek nabiera wprawy w operowaniu "sprzętem" budowlanym i teraz już na luzie powoli do przodu.  

Dziś rano ledwo się podniosłem, bo wszystkie części ciała po same koniuszki palców u nóg bolały a szczególnie plecy.  Jednak wcale nie jest lekka robota nawet mimo iż to w miarę lekki Ytong.

Teraz powoli zaczynamy murować pierwszą warstwę podobno najważniejsza więc staramy się jak naj dokładniej wszystko robić, może i czasem za dokładnie, bo nie raz bloczek był odklejany i poprawiany nawet przy 2/3mm różnicy poziomów

Jakieś zdjęcia będą jutro, bo teraz nie mam mocy.

Mam tylko pytanko szybkie odnośnie otworów na drzwi wejściowe i drzwi przesuwne tarasowe... Czy murować pod nimi  bloczki na pierwszej warstwie, czy zostawić otwory ??  

Na początku myślałem, że pierwszą warstwę stawia się po całości, ale na budowie obok widziałem, że nie mieli tam bloczków... Pod dużym oknem balkonowym HS maja wstawione jakieś ocieplenie i tam wogólne bloczków brak tak samo  i pod drzwiami wejściowymi nie mają tez bloczków.  To same pytanie do bramy garażowej...
Jak więc ma to być ??

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ile będzie ocieplenia na podłodze?

----------


## _arek_

Ocieplenia 20cm plus wylewki itd razem ma być około 30cm....  Więc pasowało by dać normalnie bloczki na 1 warstwę no ale.... właśnie tak jak mówię obok mają jakoś inaczej to rozwiązane.... Więc sam zgłupiałem

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pytanie ile będą mieli obok ocieplenia i wylewek. Ja też daje 20 cm plus 8-9 cm wylewki. Mam bloczek w pierwszej warstwie podmurowany na to poszło nieduże poszerzenie pod okno tarasowe.

----------


## kocbeat

Pod hs producent okien daje podwalinę różnej wysokości więc ponoc lepiej nie dawać bloczkow tylko wylać cokół pod tą podwalinę bo takie okno sporo wazy

----------


## _arek_

Będą mieli to samo czyli 20cm styro pod posadzkę.

Pod HS mają właśnie od producenta wklejona na wysokość bloczka taką "belkę"  niby to jakieś dodatkowe ocieplenie, ale dokładnie nie wiem co to było... Czyli tu temat byłby w miarę jasny.  Tylko co  z drzwiami wejściowymi i bramą w garażu - brak pierwszego bloczka... Czy tam też daje się tylko ocieplenie czyli jakiś styro ??

----------


## Doli.

Nie wiem jak to jest przy tak wysokim ociepleniu. U nas jest w sumie 18cm (19cm styro, 6cm wylewki i 2cm okładziny) i nie murowaliśmy pierwszej warstwy pod oknami. Poszły poszerzenia systemowe.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wymuruja wszedzie po pierwsze bedzie Ci łatwiej. Po drugie jezeli to będzie 30cm to i tak masz 1,5 bloczka wiec jeden musi byc. 
Jeżeli chodzi o brame to najpewniej jest pozniej dojść kostką do samej wylewki wiec 1 bloczek nawhsokosc styro i tak by się przydał. Tam gdzie bedzie HS to 1 bloczek zrob A resztę poszerzenia z profila wypełnia pod nim. Drzwi wejściowe tez kuruj jeden bloczek A później pojdzie ciepły próg. Okna jezeli Masz do podlogi to ja bym wymurowal na wysokość taka jaką ma byc zalezy czy bedzie ciepły parapet czy nie. Pamiętaj że poszerzenia maja około U=1,1 A ytong 600 ma 0,6, wiec nie dosyć ze sa silniejsze to jeszcze duzo drozsze, ale okniarze je wciskają bo to dla nich dodatkowa kasa.

----------


## aiki

Wmurować może zawsze. Ten bloczek w drzwiach to będzie cię wnerwiał przez całą budowę bo ani taczką wygodnie nie wjedziesz a i kopyta bedziesz musiał dźwigać do góry niepotrzebnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wmurować może zawsze. Ten bloczek w drzwiach to będzie cię wnerwiał przez całą budowę bo ani taczką wygodnie nie wjedziesz a i kopyta bedziesz musiał dźwigać do góry niepotrzebnie.


a no własnie  :smile:  ten bloczek w drzwiach to zawsze wkurza  :smile:  więc doklej go później  :wink:  a do murowania to go sobie tylko postaw nie dawaj zaprawy pod spód i póxniej wyciągniesz.

----------


## _arek_

Ok dzięki.... Jadę w takim razie wszędzie po całości....

Mam chwilę więc wrzucimy kilka zdjęć z placu boju.

Praktycznie pierwsza warstwa zakończona pozostało tylko zamknąć ścianę w garażu i postawić dwie krótkie nośne wewnątrz,

Jutro chcemy obmierzyć wszystko raz jeszcze i zobaczyć efekt naszych zmagań. Mam nadzieję, że tragedii nie będzie.

No to od początku

Pierwsza porcja bloczków przyjechała - 10 palet z 45 



Zdecydowaliśmy się w końcu na zaprawę z wora, w naszym wypadku Atlas M5 pierwsza porcja 32 wory, wczoraj dojechało 14, ale już wiadomo, że braknie. Ogólnie liczymy że pójdzie około 56 worków - także koszt zaprawy to  370zł więc babrać się z betoniarą nie było sensu.



Jeśli chodzi o wybór sposobu niwelacji poziomu bloczków i wyrównania [email protected] roboty ekipy od plyty zdecydowaliśmy się na wyrównanie na zaprawie.
Widać ile trzeba było narzucić w najniższym punkcie. Na szczęście takich miejsc jest niewiele.




Pani inwestor dzielnie pomagała  :smile: 



Porządek musi być  :yes: 



Praca wre hahaha 




Sezon grillowy 2018 także już otworzyliśmy  :roll eyes: 



Jednak będzie podwójna brama zamiast jednaj 5m  - bay bay zbrojenia na slupy 



No i tak to by wyglądało na dzień dzisiejszy




Jesli chodzi o samą prace to jest to nasze pierwsze spotkanie z murowaniem w życiu Generalnie na początku było nerwowo, nie wiadomo co do czego, ale powoli powoli i jakoś zaczęliśmy działać spokojniej i na luzie.  Kielnie/packi w ręku zaczęły też trochę lepiej leżeć  :smile: 
Pewnie przed nami jeszcze wiele nauki, niespodzianek i zagwozdek, ale jakoś damy radę....


 :good night:

----------


## Doli.

Rewelacja, gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## ovner

ile masz metrów bieżących muru ?

----------


## _arek_

Około 100mb ścian 24cm.

----------


## walec7_7

No no gratulacje! Fajnie to wygląda, przypominają się początki  :smile:  Zaprawa gotowa i dobrze, wygodniej i szybciej, do tego koszt znośny  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Jakiej wielkości zostawiać otwory okienne, drzwiowe i 2x brama garażowa, żeby później kuku nie było ??
Nie mamy jeszcze na 100% wybranej stolarki, więc nie mam dokładnych wytycznych. Czy są jakieś "standardy" odnośnie wielkości zostawianych otworów ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Teraz już zawsze przyjeżdżają na pomiar okien czy drzwi tarasowych. Jedynie co do bramy trzeba próbować złapać standard bo są dopłaty.

----------


## sebcioc55

Okna wszystkie są na wymiar teraz, jedynie powinieneś uważać z dużymi przeszkleniami, bo niektórych wymiarów po prostu nie da się zrobić w rozsądnych pieniądzach, trzeba używać klejonych szyb itp. Masz coś takiego duzego? okna przesuwne też mają swoje limity. Z tego co się orientuje to np HSa z PCV nie zrobisz dzielonego tylko na dwa przy otworze np szerokim na 5m i wysokim ponad 2,3m. Jak tu zapodasz zestawienie stolarki to się zobaczy czy musisz z czymś uważać. 
Brama to tak jak ufbufkruf pisze, są standardowe wymiary a za więszke lub miejsze licza sobie dopłaty, ale to nie wszyscy producenci, wiem że np gator.pl robi bramy na wymiar bez specjalnych dopłat.
Uważaj też na drzwi wejściowe o ile szerokośc to nie taki duży problem to z wysokoscią trzeba uważać bo jak nie chcesz naświetla nad to za wysokie drzwi trzeba nieźle bulić  :yes:

----------


## _arek_

Wymiary raczej std. Chodziło mi bardziej o to o ile wieksze otwory robic np pod bramę 250, lub okno 150  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wymiary raczej std. Chodziło mi bardziej o to o ile wieksze otwory robic np pod bramę 250, lub okno 150


No jak Panie, przecież masz to w projekcie wszystko  :smile:  jak zrobisz otwór 150 to pewnie bedziesz miał okno 145 lub 146  :wink:  Zazwyczaj 2cm to szczelina montażowa czy na pianę czy na taśmę. Na bramę robisz taki otwór jakie chcesz mieć światło wjazdu (ewentualnie musisz dodać ocieplenie od środka otworu), brama jest montowana od wewnątrznej strony śćiany.

----------


## _arek_

Spoko dzięki, tak właśnie myśleliśmy tylko nie do końca na 100% pewni co do tych wymiarów w projekcie  :cool:

----------


## _arek_

Hej Pany, mam pytanie odnośnie bloczków..... o tyle  o ile wymiary trzymają i są fajnie proste, to dość często trafiają mi się na paletach bloczki z rysą, która przy kładzeniu  i dobijaniu ich gumowym młotkiem potrafi pęknąć.... Nieraz zarysowanie jest na tyle duże, że rozsypują się w rękach a nieraz slabo je widać.  Jak  widać na foto trafiają się tez bloczki uszkodzone przy rozładunku/załadunku.  Czy można takie uszkodzone bloczki oddać do miejsca w którym się je kupowało, ewentualnie żądać wymiany.... czy zostawić je na docinki ??  

Najbardziej ciekawi mnie sprawa tych porysowanych, bo nawet w  gotowej ścianie widać ich zarysowania.... Do dziś normalnie wkładałem je w ścianę, ale w końcu zaczęło mnie to drażnić/zastanawiać.

Jakie wy macie doświadczenia w temacie popękanych, uszkodzonych bloczków na paletach...

----------


## kocbeat

Moje h+h były w stanie idealnym. Generalnie to skład budowlany przewoził je do mnie prosto od producenta jeszcze ciepłe. Te Twoje może były gdzieś na placu przerzucane z miejsca w miejce i dlatego takie popękane? Próbuj może coś zyskasz np rabacik

----------


## jajmar

Przesadzasz trochę wg mnie. Pokazujesz 2 uszkodzone bloczki, w transporcie lub na budowie, reszta to drobne rysy raczej produkcyjne a nie uszkodzenia.

----------


## _arek_

Nie przesadzam tylko dopytuje z czystej ciekawości.... Nie raz czytałem o złym stanie bloczków uszkodzonych itp. Te zdjęcia to tylko przykład, jest tego wiecej... Gdyby były tylko 2szt to bym nawet sobie głowy tym nie zawracał.... Uszkodzenia na paletach to typowy transport/rozładunek a rysy tak jak mówisz produkcja. Skoro twierdzisz że takie bloczki są OK to spoko. To moje pierwsze doświadczenia budowlane dlatemu pytam.

----------


## sebcioc55

Takie delikatne rysy to standard. Jeżeli są większe albo pękają w rękach jak piszesz to odkładaj je na bok i zgłoś reklamację. Bo kupujesz bloczki całe a nie połamane, tak samo jest z dachówką. Mozesz oczywiście je też zostawiać na docinki - Twój wybór. BK jest tak elastyczny że z dwóch połówek możesz zrobić jeden bloczek więc wszystko się przyda, tylko pamietaj o kleju jak nie masz pióro wpustu - kleju nigdy za dużo  :wink:

----------


## dez

Przyczepilbym się tylko do ostatniego zdjęcia. Uszkodzenia na palecie to norma, też tak miałem przy moim ytongu. Najniższa warstwa też słabo zawsze wygląda, jest bardzo nierówna. Te wyraźnie pęknięte zostawiaj na docinki, oczywiście możesz reklamować, ale wg mnie szkoda zachodu, też miałem kilka popękanych ale odpuściłem.

----------


## _arek_

Właśnie tych pekniętych jest dość sporo np. przed chwilą otworzyłem paletę i tylko a jednym słupku było 6szt. Na palecie wyglądają na całe z lekką rysą ale wystarczy młotkiem puknąc i się rozchodzi. No nic zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej.

----------


## marcko

> Właśnie tych pekniętych jest dość sporo np. przed chwilą otworzyłem paletę i tylko a jednym słupku było 6szt. Na palecie wyglądają na całe z lekką rysą ale wystarczy młotkiem puknąc i się rozchodzi. No nic zobaczymy jak bedzie dalej.


Powiem CI z praktyki - reklamacja to jak masz sporo na palecie i zdrowia też sporo to jak najbardziej bo ci po prostu wymienią. Ale przy BK to osobiście bym olał te 6 szt nawet. Walą po prostu prosto z linii na palętę bez dojrzewania i później pęka to wszystko. Miałem też od cholery uszkodzonych (bardziej obitych niż pękniętych), a że to dobry materiał na obróbkę to na pewno wykorzystasz przy oknach, drzwiach czy gdzieś po środku jako uzupełnienie. Mi tak większość poszła i odpadu naprawdę było niewiele. Gorzej z silką jest taką popękaną.

----------


## _arek_

Tak właśnie sobie myślałem, że z tą reklamacja to więcej zachodu niż to wszystko warte....  Tym bardziej że z moimi 16 narożnikami to i tak będę miał pewnie milion docinek więc akurat takie pęknięte  się wykorzysta.  Wydawało mi się tak jak właśnie mówisz,  że mają taki przemiał teraz, że idzie wszystko na bieżąco jeszcze cieplutkie i dlatego takie jaja. Nie ma palety żeby nie było 4/5 szt tak pękniętych.  Może gdyby te palety miały pełniejsze podstawy to by tak nie pękało.

Z nowości to dziś dobiliśmy wszędzie dookoła do pełnej trzeciej warstwy.  Gdyby nie ten pierdylion narożników to szłoby pewnie o wiele szybciej. no ale trudno chciało się "fikuśny" domek to trzeba cierpieć  :big grin:

----------


## Doli.

U nas jedna paleta spadła z HDSa przy rozładunku. Bloczki się pokruszyły i popękały. Zgodziliśmy się wziąć tę paletę "na docinki" po obniżonej cenie, za przyzwoleniem wykonawcy. A potem sam wykonawca mówił, że trzeba było nie brać. Niby wykorzystali większość, ale jednak trochę się biedzili, żeby za dużo odpadów nie było. Inna sprawa, że u nas reklamacji na same bloczki nie mieliśmy żadnej. Wiadomo, czasem coś przykruszone na rogach przyszło, ale wykonawca to wmurował i albo zaciągnął klejem, albo się wypełni pianką przed ociepleniem.

----------


## _arek_

Szybkie pytanko, bo tak mnie właśńie olśnilo....

W miedzy czasie po wykonaniu projektów zdecydowalismy, że mowimy nie paliwom stalym do ogrzewania domu... Gaz mam za daleko więc ma być PC. Rezygnujemy w takim razie ze wszystkich kominow. Do kominka/kozy ma byc tylko rura stalowa wychodzaca przez strop/dach.

Wentylacja grawitacyjna zmieniona bedzie na mechaniczną więc kanały wentylacyjne tez - brak.

A coo z odpowietrzeniem kanalizy ??  Z tego co wiem jest to konieczne.  

Ja tu sobie ściany stawiam spokojnie a zaraz się okaże, że muszę je kuć.  Jak w przypadku braku kominów wszelakich zrealizować odpowietrzenie kanalizy ? Domek parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego.  Wystarczy puścić tylko w ścianach rury PVC  i wywietrznik na dachu  ??

----------


## ovner

> Wystarczy puścić tylko w ścianach rury PVC i wywietrznik na dachu ??


tak proponował zrobić mój kierownik budowy

----------


## Doli.

> Ja tu sobie ściany stawiam spokojnie a zaraz się okaże, że muszę je kuć.  Jak w przypadku braku kominów wszelakich zrealizować odpowietrzenie kanalizy ? Domek parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego.  Wystarczy puścić tylko w ścianach rury PVC  i wywietrznik na dachu  ??


A jak masz w projekcie? U mnie dwa piony idą na samą górę i wychodzą przez dachówkę wentylacyjną. Przecież odpowietrzenia kanalizy nie wpina się ani do WG ani do komina.

----------


## _arek_

Fakt coś mi się ubzdurało, że idą obok przewodów WG, to przez te mieszkanie w blokach od lat wielu  :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Dawno mnie nie było widać,  ale ostatnimi czasu mało miałem wolnego czasu.... Rano do pracy po pracy budowa lulu i od nowa  :smile: 

Za 5 dni minie dwa miesiące odkąd przykleiłem pierwszy bloczek a wczoraj właśnie zakończyłem ostatnim bloczkiem etap ścian  :Lol:  Czas ścian wspominam całkiem przyjemnie jak na pierwsze w życiu murowanie. Czasem było  gorzej czasem lepiej, ale ogólnie spoko.... polecam jako przygodę życia haha...

Jeśli chodzi o ekipę to działał tato mojej Ani od rana do godziny 15, później wracałem Ja  i Ania  z pracy on szedł a my działaliśmy do wieczora. Ostatnimi czasy dołączył mój tato a Ani wrócił do pracy zawodowej, więc od około 3tyg działamy tylko od 15 do 21 i w weekendy całe dnie.

Oczywiście kilka przygód, wpadek, zagwozdek nie dało się uniknąć jako ekipie z zerowym doświadczeniem, głownie brakuje nam takich wyrobionych patentów na ułatwianie życia jakie mają ludzie którzy budują któryś dom z kolei ale następny pójdzie już lepiej  haha  :smile:   No i z czasem też robi się  już spokojniej i przestaje wszystko traktować z aptekarską dokładnością co na początku chyba jest normalnym zachowaniem każdego świerzaka.

No więc powoli zakończyliśmy pierwszą warstwę i jechaliśmy sobie dalej, dotarły też kolejne palety z ytongiem. 





No i prace trwały dalej  :smile: 




Na początku a nawet przez dłuższy okres docinki były prowadzone za pomocą piły ręcznej. Pani inwestor traktowała to jako swoją codzienną gimnastykę  :big lol:  


Niewykorzystane kawałki ułożone, zmierzone i opisane... Porządek musi być  :big grin: 

 

Później zakupiłem ostrze do cięcia BK do piły szablastej co znacznie podniosło komfort i tempo pracy. Także polecam bo to dobrze wydane 120zł. Spokojnie budowę opęka.


Ściany powoli sobie rosły i pojawiły się już zarysy okien więc trzeba było wyryć bruzdy pod zbrojenie okien, troszkę trzeba było się narezać  tą ręczną bruzdownicą.






Tymczasem otwarcie sezonu grillowego 2018 grill w salonie  :Lol:  i relax  w miejscu przyszłego tarasu na słoneczku, które w tym roku na całe szczęście fajnie nas rozpieszcza.
 

C.D.N

----------


## Daniellos_

Widzę, że obowiązkowa koszulkowa opalenizna już jest. Łatwo poznać, że nie ma opierdzielania na budowie  :smile: 

Pozdrowienia dla operatorki piły ręcznej  :smile: 

Coś mikro ten taras?

----------


## walec7_7

No fajnie idzie  :smile:  Opisywanie bloczków dużo ułatwia, sam tak robiłem  :big tongue:  A widzisz trzeba było wziąć ode mnie ten brzeszczot  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

> No i z czasem też robi się już spokojniej i przestaje wszystko traktować z aptekarską dokładnością co na początku chyba jest normalnym zachowaniem każdego świerzaka.


Święte słowa! Święte!  :smile: 
Ja co do mm chciałem, ojciec się śmiał...

----------


## _arek_

> Widzę, że obowiązkowa koszulkowa opalenizna już jest. Łatwo poznać, że nie ma opierdzielania na budowie 
> 
> Pozdrowienia dla operatorki piły ręcznej 
> 
> Coś mikro ten taras?


Hhehe opalenizna była budowlana, a jak zdjąłem koszulkę co by podrównać to znów plecki przyjarałem... Teraz już. jest wszystko wyrównane  :tongue: 
Pozdrowienia przekażę a właściwie to pewnie sama przeczyta  :smile: 

Odnośnie "tarasiku" to niestety mamy 4szt takich.  Jest to wystająca płyta poza obrys budynku.  Niestety nasza Pani konstruktor twierdziła że tak musi być bo tak jest skonstruowany cały projekt płyty blablabla.... pytałem się jej co ja z tym później zrobię. Stwierdziła że sobie ocieplę, no i tak mam teraz. Ogólnie zagospodarować to nie bezie problem, tylko z tą izolacja będzie tam trzeba się przyłożyć. skoro już są.  

Ciąg dalszy był następujący...

W międzyczasie zatopiliśmy pręty zbrojeniowe pod oknami 



No a ściany sobie dalej spokojnie rosły i rosły
      

Takim oto sposobem w telegraficznym skrócie dochodzimy do nadproży.  Na początku chcieliśmy gotowe z Ytonga, ale cena trochę słaba, bo wyszło chyba 1800zl jak dobrze pamiętam, Więc zdecydowaliśmy sie na L-19.

W tym momencie trzeba juz praktycznie wiedzieć jakie drzwi zewnętrzne będziemy chcieli, bo z tego co się zorientowaliśmy dzwoniąc, pisząc lub chodząc do przedstawicieli itp... Każdy producent ma praktycznie inne otwory montażowe do swoich drzwi/futryn.  Także lepiej już zawczasu mieć to ogarnięte.

Na początek trzeba było wyciąć miejsca pod "poduszki" z cegły. Tutaj znów Ania z piłą ręczną.... Chyba akurat była to Niedziela i nie chcieliśmy hałasować elektryczną  :tongue: 


Potem wklejenie cegiełek i ustawienie L-ek na swoim miejscu i wszystkie obsadzone...

   



Następnie zabrałem się za słupek w bramie garażowej.  Do samego końca nie wiedziałem na jakie bramy się zdecyduje, ale w końcu padło na dwie sztuki zamiast jednej....  Żeby nie było ciasno to robię  2750x2250 myślę, że będzie OK i wystarczy nawet przy większym aucie.  Na początku chciałem 2600 ale wtedy w Hormanie czy Wiśniowski nie ma w standardzie nic wyższego niż 2100 a to wydawało mi się trochę nisko. Znów brama 2500 wydawała mi się zbyt wąska.  Więc żeby być w pełni zadowolony wybrałem wymiar standardowy 2750x2250 z Wisniowskiego.  Do końca czerwca ma promocję, że dopłata do cieplejszej bramy 60mm tylko 15%.

 

Tutaj już zaszalowane i gotowe do zalewania.
   

Zalewaliśmy wiadrami zamówionym betonem B25 wywalonym na folię lezącą na ziemi.  Niestety żadna betoniarnia nie chciał przywieźć tak małej ilości betonu pompo-gruszką taki mają zapierdziel....  dlatego też duże okno tarasowe i kuchenne będziemy lali razem z wieńcem,
Zdjęć z akcji nie ma zbyt wiele bo akurat słońce tak prażyło, że chcieliśmy jak najszybciej wrzucić beton z folii w L-ki. Cale szczęściem  że znajomy pożyczył wibrator, bo bez niego nie wyobrażam sobie tej roboty.  Niestety dwie L-ki podczas wibrowania wysunęły się około 2cm poza lico ścian na zewnątrz budynku.  Trochę się zdenerwowałem, bo tak to cała operacja przebiegła pomyślnie...

Ja sypałem beton do nadproży, kolega biegał z wiadrami, Ania napełniała i a tato zacierał.  W międzyczasie kolega obsługiwał ze mną piekielna maszynę jaką był wibrator. Śmialiśmy się, że nie jedna panna byłaby zadowolona z efektów jakie daje to urządzenie hahahah  :big lol: 




Tutaj już po robocie, wszystko zalane.



A tu już pielęgnacja betonu  :tongue:   Na drugi dzień tak grzało, że do południa polaliśmy nadproża wodą chociaż zastanawialiśmy się czy trzeba... nie trzeba...


Po południu była już porządna burza z dosłownie ulewą po której praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu mamy basenik  :roll eyes: 


C.D.N

----------


## Daniellos_

Czemu zdecydowałeś się na dwie bramy zamiast jednej?

Ile warstw bloczków będzie pomiędzy nadprożem a wieńcem, że poduszki z cegieł dałeś?

----------


## _arek_

Bloczków jest 1 warstwa nad oknami, nad drzwiami po 2 warstwy... Cegły daliśmy bo tak nam nasza Pani kierownik "kazała" mówiła że ytong miekki jest iżeby dać. W dodatku Ania w internetach naczytała się że bez pózniej rysy mogą wychodzić więc daliśmy w razie W... dużo roboty nie było także są.

Jeśli chodzi o bramy to mam plan na wymarzony podnośnik  :roll eyes:  także lepiej wykorzystam miejsce przy 2 bramach.

Niedzielna kawka spita to wyruszamy walczyć dalej z szalunkiem wieńca... najgorsze że zbijamy z desek które od tego gorąca wyschły na wiór i powykręcaly we wszystkie możliwe strony.... Teraz jest klopot mały, bo już na etapie szalowania mamy po 2/3mm róznic w poziomie bo fale dunaju na tych dechach mamy   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Gdzie się da to rozkrecamy poprzeczki naciągamy dechy i skrecamy. Jednak czesto jest tak że już nie ma możliwości korekty...

----------


## Doli.

Gratuluje ogromnej pracy własnej  :smile:  Postępy cieszą i widać, że dobrze wam to idzie  :smile:  Pozdrowienia i gratulacje dla całej ekipy  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak masz możliwość to dzień przed laniem betonu ostro lej szalunki wodą. Deski nasiąkną i będzie lepiej.

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki *Doli*. robimy co możemy traktujemy to jak zabawę/przygodę na luzie, a idzie różnie nie zawsze jest z górki  :no: 

*aiki*  No właśnie nie mam jeszcze dostępu do bieżącej wody tylko baniak 1000L i ciągnę od sąsiada jak jest na miejscu....  Może przed laniem wieńca uda się akurat coś załatwić....

Rozmawiałem z Sebciem ostatnio i mi naopowiadał że odchyłki max 3mm mogę mieć to teraz już panikuje i robię od linijki  :tongue:  
Mogłem jeszcze chwilę dłużej zastanowić się nad OSB, bo pewnie byłoby trochę prościej no ale trudno deski już są. przy osb odstraszyła mnie cena jednak.

Moje stanowisko pomiarowe i widoczne już kawałki zamocowanych szalunków. Trochę  roboty bedzie, bo jakby nie było nasze 16szt narożników  i 100mb ściany x2 strony  nie ułatw nam pracy.  Pewnie jak ktoś ma prosty domek i tylko 4szt to poszło by momentalnie. 

  

Generalnie dziś dzień minął na porządkach i jakiś pierdołach... Posprzątałem trochę, ściągnąłem deski z nadproży i wjazdu garażowego.  Poza tym zatrzasnąłem kluczyki w aucie gdzie  siedział już pies....
Dobrze, że miałem uchylone tylne okienko/lufcik w partnerze to 6m prętem na strzemionka  :big lol:  udało mi się wycelować w guzik od centralnego Ufffffff .....

Poza tym zmontowałem stanowisko do kręcenia i  zbrojenie się kręci i zdobywane są też nowe umiejętności, tym razem obsługi flexa  :Lol: 

  

Długo też męczyłem się z wyborem między tradycyjna więźbą a wiązarami i jednak wygrały wiązary.  Trafiliśmy w końcu na firmę "Rega" gdzie sprostali naszym zachciewajką i nie zabili cenowo.  

Dodatkowo rezygnuje z murowania ścianek szczytowych i dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu jak zaprojektowali nie muszę murować też ścianek szczytowych w miejscu gdzie sufit w salonie ma być podniesiony.  No i ogólnie "pustka na salonem" jest  teraz lepiej rozwiązana niż w pierwotnym projekcie więźby tradycyjnej.  Cenowo wyjdzie praktycznie to samo co przy stropie prefabrykowanym i tradycyjnej więźbie, ale odpada dużo roboty no i szybciej.

Tak ma się to mniej więcej prezentować

  

Czas spać bo rano do pracy.

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał dobrej roboty  :smile:  Doskonale Cię rozumiem, sam miałem prawie 100m ściany i kupę narożników  :smile:  Masę czasu na to zeszło.

----------


## chilli banana

gratuluję postępów  :smile: 

dzięki za info o bramie! zawsze trochę grosza w kieszeni  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Kurcze dobrze że zajrzałem, bo sam w końcu bym o tej bramie zapomniał.... 

U nas dalej deski,deski,deski szalujemy wieniec....  Schodzi się bo praktycznie działamy tylko kilka godz. po pracy . Liczba narożników i rożnych długości ścian daje się we znaki i skutecznie spowalnia pracę.  Generalnie mamy już zakończone wszystkie ściany. Zostały tylko 2 duże nadproża: nad oknem w kuchni i drzwiami balkonowymi oraz 2 podciągi do zaszalowania.... No i później już dopieścić, nabić poprzeczki, dokończyć wiązanie zbrojenia w narożnikach, wrzucić kotwy do murłaty, poskręcać szalunki szpilkami itd.  Ogólnie same pierdoły, ale strasznie czasożerne.

Przed zalaniem wieńca muszę też ogarnąć izolację brzegów płyty... nie zrobiłem tego przy jej zalewaniu czego teraz żałuję, bo trzeba to odkopać a trochę gruziku miejscami poszło w podbudowę....  Jeśli tego nie ogarnę to na 1000% nie starczy mi pompy aby sięgnęła do końca ścian.... już przy laniu płyty był z tym problem i naciągali węże od pompy we trzy osoby.

----------


## chilli banana

powodzenia z szalunkami  :wink:  też się z tym bujamy aktualnie
powiedz, jaką dostałeś wycenę na bramę 2750x2250?

----------


## _arek_

Soorki dopiero zajrzałem do tematu - braki czasu niestety.  Za bramę daliśmy  5360 - już zamówione w tej promo.

----------


## chilli banana

> Soorki dopiero zajrzałem do tematu - braki czasu niestety.  Za bramę daliśmy  5360 - już zamówione w tej promo.


spoko, też skorzystaliśmy dzięki tobie  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

A Wam za jakie $$ udało się wyrwać w takim razie ??  

Z tego co się orientowałem to ceny katalogowe maja chyba takie same dla wszystkich, tylko montaż inny i to robi cenę.  Tak mi się wydawało przynajmniej jak się rozglądałem.

----------


## chilli banana

> A Wam za jakie $$ udało się wyrwać w takim razie ??  
> 
> Z tego co się orientowałem to ceny katalogowe maja chyba takie same dla wszystkich, tylko montaż inny i to robi cenę.  Tak mi się wydawało przynajmniej jak się rozglądałem.


wiesz co, my mamy bramę 2500x2500 antracyt silkline za 4860, ponoć koleś się walnął w obliczeniach tej promocji, ale "wziął to na klatę"
liczę, że w oknach też się walnie  :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Koniec tej nierównej walki z szalunkami wieńca  !!! 

Tak patrze po datach to zeszło nam się 5 dni ponad miesiąc.  Powiem szczerze, że dużo grzebaniny. Jeśli byłby to prosty domek to OK, ale przy tylu narożnikach to jest co robić.  Na pewno na drugi raz nie brałbym desek tylko jakieś płyty. Przy skręcaniu jest dużo dodatkowej roboty. Na plus jedynie cena zakupu. Poza tym przy tak słonecznej pogodzie to kręciły się w każda stronę i spasować wszystkie blaty na ścianach w jednym poziomie jest niemalże niewykonalne, więc na pewno będą jakieś małe brzuszki. Mimo, iż wszystko było pod sznurek i niwelator to było ciężko. Niby wydaje się niewiele ale jednak jest co robić.

Chciałem przed jutrzejszym zalewanie uaktualnić fotorelację, ale kabelek został na budowie niestety  :mad: 

Dziś dopinałem wszystko na ostatni guzik. Wspawałem resztę prętów do mocowania murłaty. I dodatkowo wzmocniłem mocowanie szalunków słupa po tym jak u Kamila zobaczyłem po raz kolejny że z naporem betonu nie ma żartów.

Jeszcze rano podjadę i wszystko przejrzę.  Beton umówiony na 10.00.  Z wyliczeń wyszło mi jakieś 7.8m3...  zamówiłem 8,5m3.  Chociaż zastanawiam się czy nie wziąć 9m i nie martwić się, że braknie.  To nasze pierwsze większe zalewanko,  więc mam nadzieję, że wszystko pójdzie gładko  :yes: 

Może ktoś jakieś podpowiedzi/rady podsunie ???

Ekipę mam zebraną, wszyscy to amatorka jeśli chodzi o jakiekolwiek prace budowlane  :big lol:  Będzie nas kilku, także rano zbiórka przy kawie rozdanie zadań i do boju  :big grin:  Mam nadzieję, że obejdzie się bez ofiar hahah  :big lol:  

Aaaa poza tym to właśnie rozpoczęliśmy urlop   :wiggle:

----------


## Kamil_

> Dziś dopinałem wszystko na ostatni guzik. Wspawałem resztę prętów do mocowania murłaty. I dodatkowo wzmocniłem mocowanie szalunków słupa po tym jak u Kamila zobaczyłem po raz kolejny że z naporem betonu nie ma żartów.


Dlatego musimy się uczyć na swoich błędach  :smile: 
Lepiej chuchać na zimne  :smile: 
Cieszę się, że moje doświadczenia mogą uchronić innych.
Powodzenia!



P.S - przed zalewaniem spryskaj wszystko wodą dobrze, bo beton komórkowy ostro wciąga!
Później po 1-2h spróbuj sobie ładnie zatrzeć wieniec, murłata ładniej siądzie i folia/papa nie będzie się dziurawić.

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie najgorsze jest to że nie mam jeszcze dostępu do bierzącej wody pożyczam od sąsiada do baniaka... a chciałem właśnie polać wszystko ładnie.  Najwyżej oblecę wszystko z konewką zawsze to coś. Oczywiście jak patrze za okno to dziś zapowiada się ładna pogoda  :wink: 

Czyli zacierać dopiero po 2godz ? Ja już na świerzo chciałem jednego zawodnika wysłać żeby za nami zacierał  :wink: 

Plan działania jest taki... Kolega leje ja kontroluje i wibruje a za nami ekipa ściągająca nadmiar i zacierająca. Plus dwie osoby do obsługi naziemnej  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiem czy to zdążysz przeczytać ale sprawdź jeszcze 2x wszystkie słupy i zewnętrzne narożniki wieńca! Zaraz lecę na goleniów to może zajrzę wracając  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Spoko zapraszamy  :smile:  Beton miał być na 10 jest 11.30 i dalej czekamy ale to chyba standard.... Szalunki zlane z konewy ale jeszcze raz poprawimy bo niebo bez chmurki i ostro smali.

----------


## _arek_

Akcja zakończona  :smile:  Obyło się bez kłopotów. Beton zatarty teraz chłodne piwko się pije.  Chwilę odczekam i ściągam poprzeczki.  

Teraz pytanko. Świeci u nas pełną parą wszystko moment wode wypiło. Polewać od razu czy nie trzeba ??

----------


## surgi22

Zraszaj mgiełką, jak stwardnieje lej wodą.

----------


## _arek_

Mgiełka to u mnie tylko z konewki :big lol:  Raz już polane bo szybko ściągnął w tym słońcu. Teraz na szczeście jest już cień więc można odetchnąć od tego upału. Kończe zimne piffko poleje drugi raz i fajrant na dziś  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

No to jak nie wyręczy cię pogoda masz zajęcie na parę dni.

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie tak się zastanawiam czy trzeba lać koniecznie taki wieniaszek przez kilka dni ?? Nie to żeby mi sie nie chciało, czytsto technicznie pytam...

Po jakim czasie można zacząć powoli rozszalowywac jeśli nic tam na razie przez około miesiąc nie bedzie na nim robione ??

----------


## aiki

Już możesz szalunki ściągać. Jakby co wystawało to łatwiej poprawić.

----------


## _arek_

Prawie 2 m-ce skręcania żeby po 2 dniach rozwalić  :smile: 
Zdjeliśmy poprzeczki i odkręciłem z ciekawości jedną deskę no i się rozpadało. Chociaż z konwką nie muszę biegać.

Ogólnie źle to wszystko nie wygląda, tylko po górnych poprzeczkach są brzydkie "fafluny"

----------


## aiki

Będzie dobrze.

----------


## _arek_

Dzisiaj od rana pada więc można było chwilę dłużej poleżeć  :smile:   Niestety nie za długo, bo zaraz ruszamy niestety do najmniej lubianego przez budujących miejsca czyli ..... BANK podpisać cyrograf   :big lol:   A później jakieś dachówki pooglądać. Ta co nam się podoba *Braas  Topas 13V w kolorze łupek* to troszkę $$ pochłonie jak na nasz dach, więc może jakieś zastępstwo w oko by wpadło...

A tym czasem trochę już jak by nie patrzył historii  :tongue: 

Tak jak wspominałem budowaliśmy to wszystko delikatnie ponad miesiąc 100mb ścian czyli 200m  szalunków. Było trochę babrania ale udało się. 

    

Do zlania z grubszych rzeczy były dwa podciągi w tym jeden z dwoma słupami.  

    

Kawał blatu trzeba było wystrugać 
 

I gotowy do zalania 



Drugi 2m pomiędzy ścianami.

   

Oprócz tego dwa duże nadproża które postanowiliśmy wylać razem z wieńcem czyli razem jakieś 60cm betonu. 

Jedno nad drzwiami tarasowymi 3.60m 

 


Drugie okno w kuchni 2.80m

 


Sporo czasu pochłonęły prace aby to wszystko dopiąć na ostatni guzik, wszystko razem poskręcać posprawdzać, uszczelnić ustawić kotw itd.

Generalnie pracowaliśmy tylko po pracy od 16 do wieczora, gdyby nie pomoc mojego Taty to sam z tymi dechami nie dałbym rady. Więc Tu wielkie podziękowania dla niego.

Jeśli wspomniałem już o kotwach do murłaty to Ania nabrała kolejnych umiejętności  :big lol: 

 

Później wspawałem je do zbrojenia wieńca.... Nagły atak spawacza   :big grin: 

 


No i wszystko gotowe do zalania

----------


## _arek_

*Zalewanie*

Beton zamówiłem na 10.00 ekipa była już wcześniej oczywiście wszyscy pełna amatorka nikt z nas wcześniej nic nigdy nie zalewał, no chyba że kawę/herbate  :cool: 
Jak to z betonem bywa oczywiście nie był na czasz  więc czekaliśmy chyba z 1,5godziny. W międzyczasie wszystko jeszcze raz sprawdziliśmy itd.



W końcu jest gruszka przybyła rozstawiła się to do dzieła. Oczywiście uprzedziłem pana operatora że to nasze dziewicze zalewanie i żeby był łaskawy dla nas i nie sponiewierał pompą po ścianach   :big lol: 
   


Ogólnie cała operacja przebiegła w miarę spokojnie... biorąc pod uwagę zerową praktykę i tylko trochę teorii  :smile:   Byłem zadowolony z pomocników, tylko może sam dałem się trochę ponieść emocją i nie przemyślałem do końca całej akcji. Dopiero jak już było po fakcie stwierdziłem, że mogłem jeszcze wszystko raz przejeść od początku i zawibrowac drugi raz.  No ale podczas całej akcji pilnowałem co dzieje się dookoła jednocześnie biegałem z wibratorem.  A mogliśmy zalać zawibrować i dopiero zacząć ściągać nadmiar i zacierać. A tak to wszystko praktycznie zaraz jedno za drugim. Kolega lal ja za nim z wibratorem a z tylu już działała reszta.  Za dużo na raz się działo i chciałem wszystkiego dopilnować.

Jak wczoraj odkręciłem kilka desek to nie wygląda to na zawibrowane jak być powinno.  Trochę  też pan operator mnie nastraszył żeby tylko robić bzzzyyyykkk i starczy bo inaczej przewibruje i kruszywo opadnie.... Ehhh no trudno mam nadzieję,  że to jak zrobiłem będzie dobrze. Ale to przekonamy się dopiero jak zdejmę deski.

Tak to się prezentuje

----------


## Doli.

Gratulacje  :smile:  Kawał dobrej roboty. Na moje laickie oko dobrze zawibrowane, nie ma żadnych pustych przestrzeni, "wytrąconego" kruszywa itp.  U nas kotwy do murłaty wkładali już do zalanego wieńca, jak beton ciut zgęstniał. Nie trzeba było spawać.

Na czym leżały Ci wieńce w szalunkach? Bo widzę, że jest szczelina między ściana a wieńcem, ale nie widzę dystansów.

----------


## walec7_7

Ładnie wszystko wyszło, beton okey  :smile:  Widzę że miałeś kupę roboty z tym szalunkiem, ale miałeś na całości rusztowanie to dobrze szło zalewanie. Ja u siebie tak pięknie nie miałem, lałem z rusztowania na kółkach, a zacierający miał drabinę. Trochę się namęczyliśmy ale efekt podobny  :wink:  

PS. *Doli* Są dystanse plastikowe, widać na kilku zdjęciach  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Kawał dobrej roboty!
Rozumiem, że poniższe zdjęcie to prowokacja i zamieściłeś je tylko w celu wywołania dyskusji (i finalnie dołożyłeś L-ki w narożniku przed zalaniem ... nawet jeśli nie to pewnie nic się nie stanie). Jeśli tak, to dałem się sprowokować.



>

----------


## _arek_

Skoro OK to dobrze, bo mnie tu Ania straszy, że za dużo dziurek od powietrza a nie monolit  :roll eyes: 

No z tym rusztowaniem to na prawdę ułatwienie mogłoby być z 30/50 cm wyższe wtedy jest juz bajka bo beton w ryj nie chlapie  :big lol:  Też miałem jeździć na kółkach ale udało sie porzyczyć od Ani z firmy więc super.

Tak dystanse plastikowe i w kilku miejscach cegła.

----------


## _arek_

*Regius* ale tam są L-ki :big grin: , więc czy jakoś inaczej powinno być to zrobione ??

----------


## Regius

> *Regius* ale tam są L-ki, więc czy jakoś inaczej powinno być to zrobione ??


Te 2 L-ki łączące wewnętrzne pręty niekoniecznie będą spełniać swoje zadanie. 
Generalnie w narożnikach pręty wewnętrzne powinno się łączyć z zewnętrznymi na zakład.


Ale skoro już zalane, to nie ma się czym przejmować tylko lecieć dalej z robotą (wydaje mi się, że nie jest to duży błąd).

----------


## _arek_

Widzielismy te rysunki już wcześniej i nawet u KB byliśmy i tak widoczne nam wytlumaczył, albo tak zrozumieliśmy... To w sumie mamy w 50% dobrze  :smile: 

Tak jak mówisz teraz to już  musztarda po bigosie  :wink: 

Byliśmy w banku, makulatura złożona więc  czekamy.  Jutro powoli bedę ściągał deski. Dziś cały dzień padało więc podlało betonik.

----------


## Kamil_

Dobrze zawibrowane  :smile: 
Tutaj masz pokazane źle:







Topas idealny  :smile: 
Sam takiego zamówiłem, widziałem na żywo super połączenie dachówki płaskiej (która jest krzywa)  z tradycyjną (która jest oklepana)  :smile:

----------


## aiki

To nie jest źle zawibrowane. To jest kute bo szalunki wypchnęło no i brak dystansów dla zbrojenia.

edit. Zmienił zdj. a ja na durnia wychodzę  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

aiki - racja, już poprawiłem zdjęcie.

----------


## _arek_

Chyba nie nadążyłem za waszymi zmianami zdjęć  :smile: 

W każdym badz razie jestem spokojniejszy.... Kurde dziś znów pada, jak człowiek urlop w poniedziałek zaczyna to sie pogoda spierdzieliła  :mad: 

Kamiloo no właśnie ten Topas to taki mix fajny tak jak mówisz. No i najlepsze właśnie, że przynajmniej u nas w okolicach nikt tej dachówki nie ma... Możesz powiedzieć jaką $$ za nią dostałeś, bo ogólnie chyba do tanich nie należy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema. Beton elegancki, żeby mieć gładko trzeba dużo wibrwać (a jak powiedział operator pompy to nie zdrowo  :wink: )  no i mieć gładkie szalunki, albo tłuste wtedy łatwiej to osiągnąć. Nie wiem czy nie jest za późno ale deski z szalunków dokłądnie wyczyść bo jak beton pozasycha to będzie lipa, a tak to zawsze je gdzieś wykorzystasz.

----------


## aiki

Beton dobrze zabezpiecza deski przed robactwem i ogniem. na dach jak znalazł.

----------


## _arek_

Dziś dzień rozpoczął się od telefonu z samego rana od pani z fabryki wiązarów czy jesteśmy gotowi.... bo akurat mają lukę i mogą w środę wpaść na montaż  Wspominała, że dobrze żebyśmy już wieniec wylali bo tak może być ale nie spodziewaliśmy się że to już nastąpi.  Planowany termin był na koniec sierpnia.

Tak ostatecznie bedzie wyglądać konstrukcja

 

No nic bardzo fajnie tylko, że my ani dachówki, ani dekarza ani nic  :bash:  


Dziś była taka szagma, że na placu boju pojawiliśmy się kolo 16.

Zdjęliśmy deski od środka, zostawiając tylko na podciągach, bo fajnie wilgoć jeszcze trzymały. 

Tak to się prezentuje... źle nie jest .

  

Ze słupem też chyba tragedii nie ma. 


Ostatnie podlewanie  :smile: 


Niezła sterta desek wyszła, Ania dzielnie wszystko nosiła i układała  :big lol:  



Ogólnie wyszło fajnie, wszędzie ładnie poza jednym miejscem !!! 

No, ale nie zawsze jest pięknie.  Po prostu ewidentnie przeoczyłem ten kawałek i nie wetknąłem tam akurat wibratora  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 



Nic już z tym nie zrobimy więc zaklajstrowałem to zaprawą i tyle. Od drugiej strony było OK. 

Jutro wyrównam wieniec z resztek betonu z poprzeczek górnych. I może zdejmę deski z zewnątrz.  W środę mają zaczynać montować murłatę. Jutro mam tez mieć wycenę na dachówkę i resztę gratów na dach.

----------


## _arek_

Właśnie dostałem tel. że zaraz przywiozą murlatę na budowę, robią gdzieś w okolicy to od razu podrzucą dzisiaj. 

Tak się zastanawiam czy w raze co wiązarą nic nie bedzie gdyby np zamokły raz, dwa czy trzy ?? Nie wiem jak bedzie z pokryciem dachu, na kiedy teraz coś załatwię... No chyba że chociaż jakąś membranę położyć ?? Tylko znów te UV i szkodliwy ich wpływ na membrany.  

Odnośnie już samej membrany to jaką proponujecię ? Chciałbym coś już lepszego, aby na jakiś czas zapomnieć o temacie...

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiązarom nic nie będzie jak zmokną pare razy i wyschną, chyba że by padało przez miesiąc  :wink:  Tak jak gadaliśmy ja polecam taką membranę  za rozsądne pieniądze. Niedługo się zbieram i zajade tam do Ciebie zobaczyć co się dzieje  :cool:

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, jak tam? Wiązary zamontowane ? :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Melduję posłusznie, że stoją   :yes: 

Właśnie wszedłem coś tam skrobnąć.  Generalnie akcja trwała trzy dni, więc w piątek było już po. No ale wiadomo trzeba było opić sprawę, w dodatku odwiedził mnie kuzyn więc x2 było no i miałem zakończenie urlopu więc czasu brakowało  :smile: 

Więc od początku.  Z całej "obsługi" przez firmę i ekipę jestem zadowolony i mogę polecić, chłopaki wiedzą co robią.

Jako, że akurat czas urlopowy to tu taka mała ciekawostka co jako firma mają na swoim koncie.  Budowa od podstaw z materiałów wysłanych w kontenerach z Polski - 80szt domków na Malediwach.  Chłopaki mówili, że aż chciało się pracować w takim miejscu, w razie chęci ochłody było tylko hyc do wody, chętnych do podniesienia upuszczonych narzędzi też nie brakowało  :smile: 



No, ale wracamy na plac budowy. Tak jak wspomniałem cała akcja trwała 3dni. Pierwszy  około 7/8h mocowania i poziomowania murłaty, drugi równiutkie 10h stawiana konstrukcji na dach i trzeci 8h przeznaczony na dopieszczenie wszystkiego, ustawienie, dobicie kątowników i zamontowanie wzmocnień.

Wszystkie etapy przebiegł  bez jakichkolwiek zakłóceń.

Pierwszy dzień to murłata. generalnie z tego etapu mam tylko zdjęcie przed i po. Śmiesznie jak takie wysuszone drewno jest lekkie. Taką ponad 8m murłatę ściągaliśmy z naczepy i nosiliśmy bez problemu we dwójkę.

  

Oczywiście nie obyło się bez kontroli  :roll eyes: 


Dzień drugi:

Ekipa była już przed 7.00 normalnie chwilę przede mną nawet  :smile: 
Na początku było ciasno, ale tu się popieści tam się podjedzie i jakoś się wjedzie.

Najpierw mniejszy - bez problemu


Później większy - tu już troszkę ciaśniej, ale ogarnięty Pan kierowca dał radę.
  

No i oba na pozycjach 



To działamy

   

I pierwszy szczycik. Na zdjęciach widać jaka była pogoda. Generalnie od samego rana pełne słonce zero chmurki. Byłem pełen podziwu jak oni wytrzymywali tą temp na dachu.
  

Wysównica


I jedziemy dalej....



Drugi szczycik...


Tutaj jedne z 3 wiązarów w moim królestwie czyli garażu  :big grin:   Pas dolny podniesiony specjalnie w miejscu gdzie w przyszłości ma stanąć podnośnik. Nad reszta garażu już normalne, żeby można było wygospodarować jakiś stryszek.
  

Okienko w salonie i jeden z wiązarów tworzących nasz upragniony "wysoki sufit"  :yes: 
  

Ostatni szcycik i finito

   

Jesteśmy zadowoleni z przeprowadzenia całej pracy zarówno na budowie jak i wszelkich ustaleń. No a najbardziej z niespodzianki, że mamy konstrukcję 1,5 miesiąca wcześniej niż było planowane. 

Na początku nie bylem przekonany do wiązarów, ale mimo, iż wyszły nieznacznie drożej co w dużej mierze zawdzięczamy naszym zachciewajką (salon,garaż) to odpadło nam murowanie wszystkich szczytów, lanie wieńców na nich, targanie stropu i jego zalewanie itd. Czyli $$ i nie ma co mówić ciężka praca a tak wpadła firma zrobiła robotę w 3 dni którą my pewnie robilibyśmy z dwa miesiące albo i lepiej.  Także Ja ze swojej strony POLECAM to rozwiązanie.

----------


## Doli.

Wiązary wyglądają elegancko  :smile:  A murłata śmiesznie niska w porównaniu do tej do więźby  :wink:  Kiedy dachówki?

----------


## Kamil_

Sami kryjecie dalej? Czy jakaś firma?

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki Doli jak zawsze za dobre słowo  :smile:  
Dachówka już powoli się robi....tzn zaczynamy kłaść membrane  :smile: 

Kamil sam raczej nie za bardzo, bo zielenina kompletna w temacie a tu raczej nie ma co ekspertmentować. Może przy totalnym dwuspadzie bym zaryzykował, ale już z jakimiś wykuszami to jest trochę roboty, docinania dachówki, wywijania mambrany itd. Generalnie robi "znajomy" z dalszej rodziny przy udziale naszym  :smile: 

Zresztą przy mojej shizce w chodzeniu po dachu to nie widzę siebie w roli głównej  :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Robota idzie.... wieczorem fociszcze uzupełnię  :wink:  

Dziś po raz pierwszy po deszczu nie mieliśmy jeziora na naszych salonach... teraz jest susza  :big grin: 

Dziś zakończyliśmy krycie membraną całego dachu. 

Czy używał ktoś może produktów Tikurilla Valtti Complete lub Expert ? Mają też w ofercie oleje co też Nas interesuje. 

Ewentualnie co polecacie do impregnacji desek okapowych itp ??

----------


## aiki

Vidaron

----------


## _arek_

To z tej reklamy ?? Że super na wszystko  :smile:  Akurat o nim z kimś ostatnio rozmawiałem i stwierdził, że jest słaby...

----------


## aiki

U mnie daje radę ale to było 5 lat temu. Mogło się coś zmienic

----------


## sebcioc55

Valti complete daje radę. Mam okryte deski nią pokryte już prawie 4 lata temu. Pada na nie, świeci słońce i wieje. Wyglądają tak samo jak po malowaniu/ Farba droga ale wg mnie mega, więc polecam.

p.s. Gdzie te foty ? :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki *aik*i, pewnie co użytkownik to inna opinia. Chociaż jak już 5lat trzyma to żle nie jest  My jednak skusimy się na Tikkurila Valtti Wood Oil zobaczymy co to warte. Jutro zamawiamy deski i zabieramy się do olejowania.

Dziś byliśmy trochę ogarnąć pobojowisko, bo po rozszalowywaniu wieńca  zrobiło się trochę bałaganu. Z membraną na dachu zrobiło się w środku od razu duuuużo ciemniej, aż się trochę przeraziłem  :smile:  No ale w sumie dzień też od ponad 2tyg pełnego słońca był pochmurny. Jednak razem z Anią stwierdziliśmy zgodnie że trzeba było okna robić większe niż 150.

Kilka fotek z wczoraj.

Pierwszy pasek membrany wylądował w koszu.  

 

My przede wszystkim jako obsługa naziemna przynieś,podaj, przytnij, naklej :smile:  
Nasze stanowisko robocze.... na kontralty dawaliśmy taśmę uszczelniającą, tak samo miejsca zakładów membrany na dachu kleiliśmy taśmami.  


Tato z chłopakami buszuje nad salonem  :big grin:  



I salon pokryty




Efekt końcowy po dwóch popołudniach i 



Tutaj już sobota i wszystko przykryte.

  

Teraz tylko łacenie, obróbki, rynny i można lecieć z dachówką której jeszcze nie mamy  :tongue: 

Koniec końców zdecydowaliśmy się na Creaton Premion łupek angoba, którą dodatkowo dostaliśmy w bdb cenie. Zamówienie złożone tydzień temu, więc czekamy.

----------


## _arek_

Walki ciąg dalszy  :smile: 

W takie upały ciężko coś robić, ale chłopaki działają prężnie.  Czasu niewiele, bo wpadają po pracy na 4/5h, ale powoli efekty widać. 

  

Pani inwestor nadzoruje jakość wykonanych prac - to było jej dziewicze wejście na dach  :big lol: 




Garaż został już praktycznie ołacony. Kosze na głównym dachu maja zrobione wzmocnienia z desek. Tak że myślę iż jutro  przejdą na dach główny.  



Z innych ciekawostek to dziś zawarliśmy związek z bankiem na lat 30  :big lol:   Cieszymy się , bo zaskórniaki się już pokończyły i cała konstrukcja dachu była praktycznie na "krechę" wzięta.  Śmiałem się już, że były by niezłe jaja jakby z jakiś powodów nie przyznali Nam tego kredytu  :big grin: 

Zakupiliśmy tez deseczki i przygotowałem stanowisko do jutrzejszego malowania. 

  

 Używać będziemy jednak impregnatu   a pod niego podkład  VALTTI GUARD PLUS, tak nam doradził konsultant z Tikurila.  Twierdził, że impregnat wytrzyma dłużej niż olej na desce/podbitce.  Oleje natomiast polecał na tarasy, bo łatwiej o renowację powłoki a taką przy oleju podobno max co rok/dwa trzeba robić. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...

Co do dachówki to niestety brak wieści kiedy będzie u Nas. W poniedziałek minie mówione 2tygodnie, ale nie sądzę, żeby się pojawiła do tego czasu.  Na piątek za to mają przyjechać rynny i wszystkie do niech pierdoły. Zamówiliśmy też pas nadrynnowy i blachę na kosze, więc na razie i tak jest co robić....

Jutro muszę tez koniecznie zamówić bloczki na działówki i powoli zacząć je już stawiać.

----------


## walec7_7

Dawno nie zaglądałem a tu takie zmiany! Gratulacje, wiązary, łacenie i już nie pada na głowę  :smile:  Super to wygląda! I widzę że dachówka ta sama co u mnie  :smile:  Czekam na dalsze postępy  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Hej,  O widzisz zaglądaliśmy do twojego tematu już dość dawno , ale nie skojarzyliśmy że macie tą samą dachówkę  :smile: 

Generalnie w tym tygodniu chłopaki mają wolne i sobie odpoczywają, ale od poniedziałku znów start. Do ołacenia pozostały praktycznie tylko te małe daszki no i do dokończenia 1/4 części dachu.
Dachówka w końcu dotarła do hurtowni i na czwartek mamy umówiony transport na budowę.

 

Tymczasem Ania została nadworną malarka i deski okapowe wyjdą z pod jej ręki, bo po kilku pomalowanych przezemnie stwierdziliśmy, że jej lepiej to wychodzi  :yes: 

Gruntowanie - bezbarwny Tikurilla Guard Plus 



I warstwa wierzchnia Tikurilla Valtti Colour Agua w kolorze Kivi - cokolwiek to jest kivi nie przypomina  :big lol:  



I nasza malarnio/suszarnia 



Zamówiliśmy w końcu też bloczki na działówki.  Szkoda, że tak to odwlekaliśmy, bo ceny materiałów skaczą do góry dosłownie z dnia na dzień. Masakra co teraz dzieje się na rynku.... Slaby czas na budowanie.

No to jak materiał na budowie to zabrałem się za murowania działówek. Pierwsza warstwa poszła dość mozolnie, grubo trzeba było smarować, żeby zrównać się ze ścianami nośnymi. Wszystko przez nasza płytę którą paparuchy tak prosto wylali.  

Od razu wnętrze zaczyna nabierać fajnych kształtów jak wyłaniają się dodatkowe pomieszczenia. Tutaj akurat łazienka nr 1 - ogólnodostępna.

 

Po postawieniu kilku warstwach przeszliśmy z tatą w inne miejsce gdzie powstaje ścianka oddzielającą naszą prywatną łazieneczkę przy sypialni od pomieszczenia gospodarczego i przejścia do garażu. 
Tutaj już postanowiliśmy olac poziom ścian nośnych i zrobiliśmy nieco niżej stawiając bloczki na 1,5cm zaprawy tak jak  normalnie się robi.  Robota od razu przyjemniejsza nic nie pływa, nie zapada się itd. Dużo tego nie ma ale znów zarys pomieszczeń fajnie już widać  :smile: 



Na dwóch ostatnich zdjęciach widać trochę smerfowego kleju Tytana do XPS, ale zbrakło mi na koniec dosłownie packę zaprawy i już nie chciało mi się mieszać więc użyłem co pod ręką na szybko było  :big lol: 

Z reszty miłych rzeczy to wczoraj odwiedził nas pan rzeczoznawca, aby oszacować  stan wbudowania środków jakie musimy zaangażować przed wyplata pierwszej transzy. Także mamy nadzieję, że w tym tyg kasssioorę już wyplacą i bez stresu można będzie w końcu zamawiać okna, drzwi i jechać dalej  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

mówiłem Ci kiedyś żeby olać te łączniki i kleić normalnie i potem kotwić pręty, to dużo lepsze i prostrze  :wink: 

p.s. widze że tempo ostro podskoczyło.

----------


## _arek_

Aaa tam podskoczyło... zdjęcia dobrze zrobione... :cool: 

Właśnie olałem polowa już wycięta, bo tu się troszkę ściankę jednak przesunie tam odsunie, bo lepiej będzie itd  :smile: 

Muszę się w końcu też za te DZ wziąć puki sucho jeszcze jest... Tak się zastanawiam czy nie zrobić 3x150m wtedy zamówić 3 krążki i już. No i chyba poprosimy cię o pomoc jako nadzór przy wykopkach  :smile: 

Mam pytanie też sumie, bo tak mnie Ania zaskoczyła - czy mogę postawić ściankę  60cm z jednego bloczka do góry ??  Czy trzeba ciąć i dawać na przekładkę zmienia to coś ??  

Widać to na  zdjęciu. Przy wejsciu do łazienki po lewej stronie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi sięwydaje że taka ścianka murowana tradycyjnie będize mocniejsza  :wink:  pojedyńczy bloczek może mieć za mało powierzchni klejonej od spodu i jednocześnie być za długim w górę - pewnie się łatwo by przewróciła taka ścianka.

----------


## Doli.

Ja tam samorobem nie jestem, ale jak dla mnie o ile tak krótka ścianka nie jest przewiązana na zakładkę z tą prostopadłą, to co za różnica czy jest wymurowana z tych samych bloczków jeden na drugim, czy ze sztucznie ciętych "na zakładkę". Każdą lub co drugą warstwę bym kotwiła do tej ściany z drzwiami i tyle  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Kurcze no właśnie nie chce mi się tego na siłę ciąć i kleic no ale jak trzeba.... Chociaż i tak kotwię to co warstwę w ścianie, dodatkowo związane bedzie w górnych warstwach nadprożem i dalej już po całości nad drzwiami, więc nie wiem czy to by padło  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Później nadproze zwiąże

----------


## micbarpia

Logika (moja)podpowiada ze w tej sytuacji nie ma co docinac. Zrobcie prosty eksperyment z klockami dziecka ( jak macie) mniej elemnetow jest bardziej stabilne niz wiecej...

----------


## e_gregor

Przede wszystkim kotwić do prostopadłej ściany. Sam na pewno bym nie docinał nic w takim przypadku

----------


## chilli banana

Jak tam wycena? Decyzja podjęta?

----------


## gkeb

Masz już u siebie dachówkę od Creatona? Zamawiałes chyba Creaton Premion, jak dobrze doczytałem  :smile:  Jestem ciekaw jak jestes zadowolony z samej dachówki. Oczywiście efekt końcowy będzie dopiero widoczny po położeniu.

----------


## _arek_

Tak dachówka już na placu boju.... a co tu można powiedzieć... dachówka na paletach. Kilka uszkodzonych ale to już transport. Ogólnie wygląda ładnie  :smile:  Zobaczymy jak położą i czy będą jakieś uwagi w trakcie. Zapytaj Wojtka "walec" on ma już swoją na dachu.

Wracajac do tematu okien to jednak będą białe. Biliśmy się długo z myślami białe vs szare. Nawet zaczeliśmy szukać po okolicy. Były aż dwa domki z siwymi i stwierdziliśmy jednak że domki z białymi wyglądają tak jakoś weselej  :smile: 
Także będą białe z oknoplastu Winergetic Premium. Montaż piana + kotwy dalej we własnym zakresie tak jak zrobił u siebie walec. Tak też polecił nam Pan z salonu  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie że komuś mogłem chodź trochę pomóc  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Hej hej wróciliśmy  :smile:  W końcu udało się uruchomić lapka który na jakiś czas zastrajkował  :smile: 

Na budowie trochę się podziało nic spektakularnego ale pomału do przodu.

Przyjechała dachówka, kilka uszkodzonych już przy załadunku, ale panowie z hurtowni od razu dali kilka pakietów więcej... nie widziadłem jeszcze przyczepy z takim śmiesznym HDS-em napędzanym silnikiem diesla  :smile: 

 



 



Dach cały już cały ołacony, deski okapowe zamocowane zostały tylko wykusze do zrobienia, rynny tez już prawie wszędzie, pas nadrynnowy założony wróblówka zamocowana....  Zostało kilka pierdół do ogarnięcia.  Na sobotę ma być "winda" i pakujemy dachówczarkę na górę.

Ania maskuje łepki wkrętów w kolor deski  :smile: 


Deska i rynhaki zamocowane
 


A tu już i rynny.  Cały system stalowy malowany w kolorze prawie dachówki.
 


W międzyczasie zrobiliśmy też podbite pod dachem nad garażem żeby nie kombinować jak już będzie dachówka, bo i tek już tam teraz jest ciasno... od razu pójdzie tez styro siatka i klej...

 

Zrobiliśmy też w końcu całą opaskę dookoła płyty ze styroduru... Piany to chyba miałem wszystkie kolory tęczy i rożne rodzaje.  Z pośród chyba 5 rożnych najlepsza wydała mi się piana soudala. Najlepiej kleiła do czarnego siuwaxu izoplasta. Ta różową ze zdjęcia Ceresitu tez nie jest zła.  Największy słabeusz to wg mnie Tytan. Oczywiście jeśli chodzi o przyczepność do czernidła.

 

W środku są już praktycznie wszystkie działówki, została tylko ścianka oddzielająca hol/wiatrolap od kuchni i salonu oraz ścianka w garażu, która własnoręcznie postanowiła wymurować Ania.  Podobno ma to być najrówniejsza ściana w całym domu  :big lol: 

Korytarzyk do naszej skromnej sypialenki


Nawet zarys łózka Ania zrobiła sprawdzić czy będzie miejsce  Na kartce papieru jakieś to przestronniejsze zdawać było  :big lol:  Po przymiarkach stwierdziła, ze wszystko się zmieści nawet dwie szafeczki nocne po obu stronach wyrka, czyli wszystko zgodnie z planem  :smile: 




Działówki w sypialni, przejściowa garderoba i nasza prywatna przy sypialniana łazienka i wnęka na prysznic.


 

Tutaj "rozgałęźnik" na dwa pokoje i łazienka "gościnna" na wprost



Działówka zamykająca prywatną łazienkę od strony przejścia do garażu i z garażu, jednocześnie tworzy "pralnio suszarnio pomieszczenie gospodarcze"  :roll eyes:  Obecnie już zakończone . 

 

No i wspomniana najrówniejsza ściana w calym domu... Dopieszczona w pionie i poziomie do perfekcji  :smile:  Oddziela kotlownie od garażu.

 






A tutaj już dzisiejsza niedzielna kawusia budowlana jeszcze w promieniach słonecznych i ścianki  kuchni oraz przedpokoju/wiatrołapu. No i oczywiście nasz niezastąpiony towarzysz a właściwie towarzyszka, która za kijaszkiem mogłaby biegać 24h  :smile: 












Na ta chwilę chyba jesteśmy na bieżąco... teraz najważniejsza to dachówka i okna. No i DZ też chcielibyśmy w końcu na dniach ogarnąć. Rury już zamówione maja być w połowie tygodnia 350mb PE40.

----------


## Doli.

Łał, ale relacja. No i jakie postępy! Śliczne te deski okapowe  :smile:  Gratuluje pani inwestor-majster własnej ściany!  :smile:  Kibicuję i życzę powodzenia oraz łagodnej zimy. Okna już zamówione?

----------


## Daniellos_

ah ten wczesnoetapowy perfekcjonizm  :wink: 

No ale ładnie wszystko wygląda. tak trzymać.

----------


## _arek_

Mała aktualizacja  :smile:   Dni coraz krótsze więc i efektów pracy niewiele przybywa.

Co do okien to zamówione. Kolor finalnie biały. Czas oczekiwania około 6/7tyg  :sad:  Trochę długo no ale co zrobić.  

Przy okazji ostatecznych pomiarów wyszło, że nie dadzą rady zrobić naszego trójkątnego okna w takim kształcie jak byśmy chcieli, ponieważ te małe pionowe "ścianki/boki" są zbyt niski i nie dadzą rady skleić tak profilu.  Trochę byliśmy zniesmaczeni, bo wyraźnie tłumaczyliśmy/rysowaliśmy producentowi wiązarów jak to ma wyglądać, ale jak się okazało po kontakcie telefonicznym zrobili po swojemu, bo tak im było lepiej blablabla....  Po krótkiej rozmowie z konstruktorem pozwolił na na wycięcie dolnej belki wiązara i w ten sposób mamy większe okno i możemy wykonać tak jak chcemy  :smile: 



W zeszłą sobotę w końcu też udało nam się wrzucić dachówkę na dach, akurat po tygodniu opadów sobota okazała się idealnym momentem. I tak oto z pomocą  taty, Ani i znajomego oraz chłopaków od dachu 3360szt dachówki powędrowało na górę.  Dobrze, że są już takie ułatwiacze pracy jak winda, bo targać to ręcznie na dach... jakoś tego nie widzę.....

Chłopaki przyjechali koło 7.00 Kawusia rozłożenie windy zeszło do około 8.30/9.00

 

O tyle o ile windy już widziałem gdzieś wcześniej to patentu z wózkiem śmigającym po dachu do rowożenia dachówki jeszcze sie nie spotkałem. Też mega ułatwiający pracę sprzęcik  :smile: 



O 16.30 z przerwa obiadową wszystko było już na dachu  :roll eyes: 

 

W tygodniu dokręcili tez już wszystkie brakujące deski czołowe i rynny.  Teraz zostało już tylko rozłożyć dachówki.  Tutaj kilka rządków już leży na swoim miejscu.

   


Tato w międzyczasie robi ocieplenie ścianki na łączeniu garażu z domem. Dobrze, że zdecydowaliśmy się  zrobić to przed położeniem dachówki, bo teraz jest już tam ciasno na maxa  - 28cm a co dopiero byłoby z dachówką.  
Położyliśmy styro, zatopiliśmy siatkę i klej na drugi raz... Pozycja do pracy w prost wymarzona  :smile:  




W garażu powoli szykuje ścianę do tynkowania przed zamontowaniem bramy... zamocowałem listwy do tynkowania i zagruntowałem ściany gruntem Knaufa.

 

Ociepliłem też ościeża bramy styro 5cm i zatopiłem narożniki. Teraz pozostało już tylko narzucić tynk.

   

Ania miedzy jedną a drugą misją kończy tez już powoli swoja perfekcyjna ścianę  :big lol: 



No i to chyba na tyle.

----------


## Doli.

Dużo informacji, dużo się dzieje  :smile:  A Ania zostaje Perfekcyjną Panią Domu  :smile:  Jakie plany macie na ten rok?  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Ściana zakończona, tak się rozbrykała, że postanowiła dokończyć najdłuższą działówkę pomiędzy kuchnią a korytarzem  :smile:  Oczywiście już opiernicz był, że to co postawione ma odchyłki od normy  :big lol: 

Co do planów to do końca października maja być wstawione okna i bramy garażowe. Z drzwiami jeszcze myślimy czy brać jakieś tymczasowe z odzysku czy już docelowe. Kilka osób radziło aby brać tymczasowe, bo docelowe mogą się poniszczyć przy jakiś pracach....

Następnie elektryka... tutaj będziemy działać z tatą on elektryk, więc problemu nie będzie raczej.  No i dalej to już właśnie nie wiem co robić ?? W kolejności wypadałoby zrobić tynki,  ale nie wiem jak się na to zapatrywać... Jak nie byłoby mrozów to może i byśmy się skusili no ale sam nie wiem.  Z drugiej strony szkoda trochę czasu żeby stanąć z pracami. Gdyby były tynki to można sobie powoli zacząć grzebać inne instalacje, styropiany na posadzki itd.

----------


## Doli.

A był test białej rękawiczki?  :wink: 

Myśmy wstawili drzwi docelowe i nie żałujemy. Każda ekipa dostała przykaz, żeby na drzwi uważać, bo docelowe i jak zniszczą to będą płacić.

No właśnie niby czasu szkoda, ale jakby wam miały tynki odpaść to szkoda kasy i materiału. Ja bym się pewnie w zimie w tynki nie bawiła.

----------


## sebcioc55

Tynk musi być nakładany w + temperaturze, później nawet jak dostanie mrozu to już nic mu się nie stanie. Na tynki już się umawiajcie, ciśnijcie z elektryką i tyle. Nie ma na co czekać  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też od razu docelowe wstawiłem i mi wiatr wyrwał :/

----------


## _arek_

Z tymi drzwiami spraw do przemyślenie jeszcze... 

Wczoraj dodaliśmy info z oknoplastu, że prawdopodobnie już w środę będą okna i bramy montowane  :smile:  Znów niespodzianka terminowa miało być 7/8tyg oczekiwania a minęło może ze 3  :smile: 

Najgorsze, jest to że człowiek taki zalatany w tym wszystkim, że nie przemyśli do końca całego rozwiązania i tak wyszedł mi babol z jedną z bram.  

Od zawsze chciałem mieć swój garaż,  bo lubię pogrzebać przy autkach, więc  jak pojawiła się opcja budowy domu to od razu zrodził się plan  duuuży garaż plus obowiązkowo albo kanał albo podnośnik.  Jako że u nas mokrawo wybrałem podnośnik co z resztą bardziej mi pasuje.  Specjalnie zrobiłem wysokie wiązary bez pasa dolnego, wyższe prowadzenie bramy aby można było spokojnie podnieść auto.  Nie wiem jak t o się stało, ale przegapiłem tylko jedną rzecz !!! Mianowicie, że napęd mocowany jest po środku oraz idzie tam cięgno które podnosi bramę !! 

 Zły byłem jak nie wiem co bo bramy już zamówione i nic nie można zrobić jedynie sprzedać tą a kupić inną....  Wiśniowski co prawda ma w swojej ofercie prowadzenie które podnosi bramę w górę pod skosem tak jak idzie połać dachu. Jednak oczywiście  w opcji bramy ciepłej UniTherm jaką wybraliśmy niestety tego prowadzenia nie ma  :sad:   Nie wiem co teraz wykombinować,, bo nie za bardzo jest co.  Jest to kwestia praktycznie górnej części prowadzenia bramy od tego zakrętu że normalnie jest tam 90stopni a mi potrzeba pod mniejszym kątem...

A może ktoś chce kupić taniej bramę UniTherm z napędem  w kolorze Silbergrau 2750x2250  Nówka sztuka nie śmigana   :smile:

----------


## seler2

Pytanie jaki podnośnik i jak wysoko auto ma iść, jeśli nie robisz zawodowo to kolumnowy jest raczej zbędny. Ja u siebie planuję składany przenośny nożycowy który podniesie tak na ok 1m, to wystarczy do większości zastosowań a po robocie można go złożyć i nie zabiera miejsca. U mnie cała koncepcja garażu a i w konsekwencji domu wynikła z chęci zajęcia się trochę poważniej renowacjami aut, jedno już mam na koncie robione w wynajętym garażu z kanałem - nigdy więcej kanału...

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie ten 1m to jakoś mnie tak nie za bardzo zachęca wolałbym coś w okolicach 1.8m żebym nie musiał się garbić pod autem albo na kucaka/krzesełku robić.  Plan był właśnie na kolumnowy, ewentualnie taki nożycowy ale mocowany na stałe. Jednak tu znów jeśli coś chce się robić w okolicach progów to trochę te najazdy przeszkadzają....  Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.  Zawodowo grzebać nie będę ale może coś więcej niż teraz a może i dorobić coś będzie można przy okazji  :smile: 

Poczekam jeszcze na montażystów może oni bardziej kumaci jak mają z tym na co dzień odczynienia i coś doradzą więcej niż Pan z salonu na podstawie katalogu.

----------


## seler2

BTW to widziałeś?

https://youtu.be/2lCrlVhwHnE

----------


## Daniellos_

> BTW to widziałeś?
> 
> https://youtu.be/2lCrlVhwHnE


Cudnie. Robi wrażenie. Sam nie mogę sie doczekać, gdy będę mógł spędzać czas w garażu, a nie na budowie  :sad: 
Napisz co tam restaurujesz. Sam też mam plan zająć się jakimś zabytkiem lub young timerem.

U mnie garaż nadal nie zaczęty to podpatruje wszystko co mogę. Wstępnie planowałem kanał, ale może faktycznie pomyślę nad alternatywą.

----------


## _arek_

No fajnie to wszystko ma tam urządzone tylko że garaż też słusznych wymiarów  :wink:  U mnie niestety nieco mniejszy, więc skromniej z miejscem ale tragedii nie będzie. Mam  jakiś tam kącik do majsterkowania gdzie będą jakieś stoły robocze itp.
 Daniellos podnośniki są już na tyle relatywnie tanie, że na prawdę warto pomyśleć.

Tymczasem pierwsze tynkowanie i gładzenie ścian w życiu też mam już za sobą. Efekt na prawdę fajny jak na pierwszy raz także jestem zadowolony  :roll eyes: 
Dziś zamontowali jedną z bram.  Chwilowo druga do sprzedania  :roll eyes:  Poczekam 2/3mce a jak się nie uda to jest jeszcze opcja innego montażu napędu więc tragedii nie będzie....

 


 Okienka też wstawione  :yes: 

HS 3.60 w salonie plus trójkątne nad nim
    


Fix 2,8m w kuchni
 

Jedyne co to resztę okien mogliśmy jednak zrobić bardziej w prostokącie, ciut szersze no ale trudno... Następny razem, tzn przy kolejnym domku haha  :big lol: 

Zakończyłem tez już wszystkie działówki, więc  pora na kabelkologię  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Co do kabelkologii mam mały dylemacik gdzie dać rozdzielnicę.  W projekcie mam usytuowaną tak jak jest zielone pole na ściance działowej obok wejścia  i tak też mam w sumie porobione przepusty przez płytę... Tam też wychodzi uziom.  Tylko czy pakowanie rozdzielnicy do działówki to dobry pomysł ? Pewnie trzeba będzie ją pruć na wylot...

Zastanawiam się czy nie przenieść wszystkiego na ścianę obok drzwi wejściowych tam gdzie ściana ma 24cm tylko znów pocieniać ścianę zewnętrzna  ?? W dodatku rozdzielnica mała nie będzie, więc pewnie słabo będzie się to prezentować...

Zrodził się więc pomysł przeniesienia wszystkiego do garażu tylko tam z kolei nie mam żadnego przepustu zrobionego i nie ma tez podciągniętego uziomu także albo musiałbym iść dalej z kablem zasilającym  albo pociągnąć go pod styropianem włącznie z uziomem.  Tylko czy to dobry pomysł ??

Ewentualnie podzielić wszystko na dwie rozdzielnice i dom zrobić w korytarzu tak jak w projekcie a drugą mniejszą na garaż i "kotłownię" dać w garażu...



No to takie moje pierwsze dylematy jeśli chodzi o elektrykę  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Widziałem działówki przebite na wylot aby zamontować rozdzielnicę czy skrzynkę rozdzielacza podłogówki. Nie ma problemu. Możesz wstawić nadproże ceramiczne i dać płyte gk na plecy. 
Możesz tez przenieść na ścianę 24cm. Chociaż z planu wygląda na wąską to są tez takie "szczupłe" rozdzielnice. Nie widzę przeciwwskazania dla "pocieniania" ściany zewnętrznej. Ja mam w zewnętrznej rozdzielnicę, a nawet stelaż WC.

----------


## sebcioc55

w działówce nie ma problemu, tylko zrób nadproże bo może popękać. Od drugiej strony wkleisz GK i bedzie git. Z uziomem też nie ma problemu jeżeli przeniesiesz rozdzielnie, po prostu musisz wtedy kupić linke miedzianą 16mm i połączyć nią rozdzielnie z uziomem.

----------


## _arek_

Zostawiłem rozdzielkę na tej ściance po prawej przy drzwiach. Nie chciało mi się targać wszystkich przewodów z garażu. Może będzie trochę straszyć przy wejściu no ale trudno najwyżej jakiś obrazek się powiesi hahah  :big lol:  Druga mniejsza zrobię sobie na sam garaż, pompę i reku na ścianie w garażu tak żeby nie robić znów zbyt wielkiej w cześci mieszkalnej.

Jako że udało nam się trafić ekipę od tynków i to  już na 20 listopada musimy spinać tyłki i szybko zrobić całą elektrykę mam nadzieję ze się uda. Od czwartku ostro ryjemy ściany i kladziemu kabelki.  Mamy praktycznie zakończone dwa pokoiki i jedna łazienkę,  w salonie już trochę tez położone a w kuchni została tylko indukcja do pociągnięcia.

O tyle o ile z elektryką tato sobie poradzi to w temacie RTV/Internet jesteśmy zieloni kompletnie. W związku z tym mam kilka pytań.  Jakie kable do TV i Internetów kupić, z tego  co obiło mi się gdzieś o oczy są też potrzebne jakieś switch-e i inne wynalazki.  Co z netem jak go rozprowadzić po domu ? FiFi czy lan ? Jak FiFi to gdzie postawić cały diwajś ? Na nieizolowanym poddaszu chyba nie bardzo ? W garażu może przez ściany słabo sygnał przenosić chyba.

Czy kable antenowe mogę układać razem z elektrycznymi czy raczej oddzielnie, w jakiej odległości ?

----------


## ggdh

Witać! Nie wiem czy wcześniej zaglądałem, ale dziennik i domek cycuś-malina  :cool: 

I jeszcze odnośnie drzwi docelowych...

*Daniellos_*, bo do ciężkich drzwi to odbojnik robi się TAK  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

> Witać! Nie wiem czy wcześniej zaglądałem, ale dziennik i domek cycuś-malina 
> 
> I jeszcze odnośnie drzwi docelowych...
> 
> *Daniellos_*, bo do ciężkich drzwi to odbojnik robi się TAK


Gdyby nie Danielos to by człowiek nawet o tym nie pomyślał.

----------


## walec7_7

No to fajnie jak tynkarzy już macie. Zrobi się domowo  :big tongue:  Co do elektryki dobrze Ci idzie  :smile: 

Ja kładłem kable sat z grubą żyłą, ważne żeby była to 100% miedź. Internet mam na UTP kat 5, też żyły 100% miedź, to najważniejsze. Wszystko schodzi się w jedno miejsce gdzie będzie szafka na router/switch do netu oraz multiswitch do TV. 
Kable od tv i net powinny być chyba w odległości przynajmniej 30cm od zasilających (mogą się krzyżować pod kątem 90 stopni) tyle w teorii. W praktyce u mnie idą razem z zasilającymi nawet w tej samej bruździe, to nie NASA  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

A zawsze myślałem, że najczystsza miedź to 99,99% Cu.

----------


## Daniellos_

@ggdh - no to jest fest odbojnik! Drugi raz bym taki zrobił. Zawsze szkoda czasu na takie drobiazgi i nie raz się to mści.

----------


## walec7_7

*aiki* Dobrze myślałeś  :big tongue:  Chodziło o to żeby żyły składały się w 100% z miedzi...

----------


## _arek_

No odbojnik sztos, chyba wrota od stodoły by zatrzymał   :big lol: 

Dzięki Wojtek za info kabelki zakupione.

Dziś dokupiłem też jakieś resztki które brakują do elektryki chociaż i tak nie wiem czy starczy... Na chwilę obecną zakończyliśmy praktycznie cała cześć mieszkalną. Wykuliśmy zejście kabli do rozdzielki, niestety brak fotek mam tylko jakieś z początku kładzenia.

Wszystko kładliśmy w bruzdach i wszystko idzie górą po wiązarach/wieńcu w plastikowych rurkach. Na początku bruzdy próbowałem robić tarcza do betonu, ale zapyleni było masakra naciąłem tak tylko może z 50cm i dałem spokój.  Wpadłem na inny pomysł - wiertło do drewna 28mm na wiertarce idzie jak burza.... Poziome normalnie tylko przeciągam i idzie jak dłutem pionowe najpierw sobie nawiercałem a później też ryłem wiertarką i wybierałem środek... tato z kolei robi sobie młoteczkiem i dłutem a Ania ręczna bruzdownica do ytonga. Każdy miał swój patent  :yes: 

   

Kolejna sprawność zdobyta  :big grin: 





W międzyczasie tzn poniedziałek, wtorek ekipa zaczęła robić przyłącze wodno-kan około 50m oraz  sieć około 40m  którą też musimy wybudować. Żeby  jeszcze za pięknie nie było to z racji tego iż nasz domek jest niżej niż rury kanalizacyjne w drodze musimy też zrobić przepompownię.

Oczywiście nie obyło się bez przygód. Najpierw plan byl taki aby zacząć od drogi i iść w stronę domku ale oczywiście jak to bywa w naszym pięknym kraju to co na planie/mapie w ogóle nie zgada się z tym co w realu. Chłopaki przeorali spory kawałek i niestety nie znaleźli zakończenia przyłączy gdzie mieliśmy się podpinać  :mad:  

 

Rurki do sieci tłocznej zgrzewane na złączki elektrooporowe



Żeby nie tracić czasu zaczęli robić przyłącze od strony domu a szefo pojechał do wodociągów wyjaśnić gdzie w końcu jest to czego odnaleźć nie można.

Od domu szlo już w miarę sprawnie ale oczywiście bez niespodziewajek się nie obeszło.  

Wykopki
 

Przyjechawszy potrzebne graty Więc można było kłaść i zakopywać


 Po drodze wyrosła nam rura 800 z deszczówką schodząca z drogi więc trzeba bylo wcisnąć się po nią... no i przerwana rurka 25 prowadząca wodę do domku dalej której tez oczywiście nigdzie na mapie nie było także wesoło.
 

Położone to zasypujemy...
 


Przyjechały kręgi na przepompownie...
   


Na domiar wszystkiego okazało się, że nie możemy zakończyć pracy z częścią sieci prowadząca przez "drogę" gminną poniewaz brakuje jakiegoś papierka i cała akcja została wstrzymana najprawdopodobniej do poniedziałku  :mad: 

Tak to wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy, przepompownia i studzienka wodomierza wkopane i wszystko pociągnięte do granicy działki...


No i to na tyle z aktualizacji jutro znów kabelkologia. Dziś przyszedł zamówiony alarm, więc może tym się zajmiemy teraz.  Ogólnie to mamy umówione tynki na okolice 20 listopada także trzeba zdążyć.

----------


## Doli.

O rety, ale roboty z tymi ściekami. Ile to was wyniesie wszystko? 

Kabelki eleganckie. Jak tam wasze nastroje? Jeszcze macie parę do pracy, czy już czuć zmęczenie?

----------


## walec7_7

Powoli ale do przodu  :smile:  No z tą wodą i kanalizacją to macie roboty i kasy pewnie też sporo. I jak zwykle jest tak że nic się nie zgadza z tym co naniesione na mapki hehe  :big grin: 

A kabelków przybywa, sprawnie Wam idzie  :smile:  Alarm też pójdzie, fajna robota  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna poważna inwestycja wod-kan w gminie  :mad:  Żeby to ludzie za własną kasę musieli....ehh

BTW Bardzo estetycznie na budowie  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Takie szybkie pytanko na jakiej wys. macie gniazdka w garażu ? Niby mają być wyżej coś około 110cm ale sam nie wiem. Myślałem żeby dać na max 40/50cm.

I od razu jeszcze jakie rozdzielnice polecacie metal/plastix, jakieś konkretne firmy czy "wsio rawno"

----------


## Daniellos_

Gniazda zrób jak Ci będzie wygodniej.
Rozdzielnica obojętnie, tylko lepiej większą gdybyś chciał coś dołożyć i łatwiej w większej przewody układać.

----------


## _arek_

Spoko zrobiłem w końcu gniazdka na 90cm tak mi ręka pasuje akurat  :smile:  

Idę spać, bo zaraz trzeba wstać i na budkę lecieć kabelki kończyć rozkładać... Nie wiem kto to wymyślił pracę w nocy  :good night:

----------


## _arek_

No i po spaniu całe 3 godzinki  :smile:  Wyspać się po nocce w bloku rzecz bezcenna szczególnie jak w głowie milion myśli budowlanych  :big lol: 

Meczą mnie teraz też te puszki jak to w końcu zrobić... Jedni piszą że przed tynkiem inni że po tynku i bądź tu mądry.  Dzwoniliśmy do tynkarzy i kazali zrobić to po, bo tak najlepiej będzie i nie trzeba kombinować ile zostawić puszkę od ściany.  Tylko nie wiem jak to wygląda ze strony praktycznej ??

Czym zapchać otwory gazetami ?? Nie wiem czy po tynkowaniu nie będzie to za mocno zalepione a nie chciałbym później mieć powyrywanych kraterów wokoło otworów. Ewentualnie zostawić je tak z 5mm od ściany i jeżeli będzie coś więcej kładzione to później złapie się już gniazdka do puszek  na śrubki ??

Jak wy to robiliście i  najważniejsze na co wklejać puszki - gips ? Wydaje mi się że to wtedy szybko schnie i ciężko sobie na spokojnie puszkę ustawić. Gdzieś czytałem tez o kleju do płyt GK i wtedy mamy więcej czasu na manewry jakiekolwiek.  

Kurcze niby głupie puszki a tyle nad tym rozkminiamy  :mad:

----------


## Kaizen

Puszki powinni obsadzić tynkarze, jak przymierzą się do ściany (sprawdzą równość, pion i będą wiedzieli, ile tynku narzucą) w przygotowanych wcześniej otworach.
U mnie ekipa obsadzała na goldband - ale robiłem tynki CW a taki się nie klei do puszek.
Jak się od tego wymigują, to coś słabo o nich świadczy.

Wyjątkiem są puszki tam, gdzie będą płytki - tam tynkarze powinni zostawić to luzem i obsadzi to glazurnik, jak będzie wiedział, jak to się ułoży względem płytek.

Rozdzielnica jak największa - od wolnego miejsca głowa nie boli. A jak poczytasz, to dojdziesz do wniosku że to, co się zazwyczaj montuje, to z połowa tego, co powinno być zgodnie ze sztuką. A jak w przyszłości nabierzesz ochoty na jakieś bajery z automatyki domowej, to też się przyda miejsce.

----------


## Kamil_

U nas nigdy tynkarze puszek nie osadzają. Montuje się je na gips budowlany - 1,5 cm ma wystawać. 
Jak przychodzi więcej tynku to stosuje się takie dystanse do puszek i tyle.
Te prace wykonuje elektryk.

Montuj przed, ładnie wypoziomować i piony będzie igła!

----------


## agb

U mnie znowu tynkarze obsadzają. Trzeba się dogadać żeby potem nie wyszło, że nikt tego nie zrobi.

----------


## Doli.

> U nas nigdy tynkarze puszek nie osadzają. Montuje się je na gips budowlany - 1,5 cm ma wystawać. 
> Jak przychodzi więcej tynku to stosuje się takie dystanse do puszek i tyle.
> Te prace wykonuje elektryk.
> 
> Montuj przed, ładnie wypoziomować i piony będzie igła!


Dokładnie tak było u nas. Teraz jedynie kilka puszek wymaga zamontowania dystansów. 

A rozdzielnica DUŻA! Większa niż potrzebujesz. Ja mam front plastikowy, a drzwiczki metalowe. Firmy HAGER. To jedyna markowa rzecz w mojej rozdzielnicy...  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## _arek_

Ania jako kontakt z tynkarzami - ona ich wynalazła, więc w razie co będzie na nią haha  :big lol:  - dzwoniła ponownie i wyszło , że jak robimy bruzdy to możemy wystawić już ostatecznie te puszki na 0,5cm,  jednak wydaje mi się to za mało, tynku chyba tez zbyt cienko nie ma co kłaść ?? Już kilka razy słyszałem, że te 1,5cm to takie minimum ??

U nas tez nie spotkałem się z tym aby tynkarze obsadzali puszki, robią to elektromontery lub samoroby  :smile: 

Co do rozdzielnicy to kierujemy się ku takiej 4x18 samych obwodów mamy około 27 plus reszta zabezpieczeń które zajmują kilka pól tato zaproponował właśnie taką. Ja  to zielony z elektryki wiec kieruje się jego zdaniem.  Znajomy z hurtowni elektr dał mi pomacać jakąś rozdzielnię z firmy ABB  straszny to plastix w dodatku miała NIEBIESKI przezroczyste drzwiczki w sam raz na korytarz  :big lol:  

Jako ciekawostka wczoraj na budowie odwiedzili nas monterzy z firmy Red Snejk proponując założenie mat a właściwie jak oni to określają folii grzewczych montowanych w suficie - podobno lepiej i bardziej wydajniej niż w podłodze.  Za sama instalacje wychodzi w sumie psi pieniądz bo jedyne 10tysi co przy pompie i podłogówce robi na prawdę wrażenie. Poza tym wpada firma wszystko instaluje płacimy dziękujemy bez zabawy w DZ, rozkładanie rurek, montaż pompy itd....  Pewnie jest to za piękne żeby było prawdziwe.  Z ciekawości przeliczymy jeszcze jak to wychodzi z rachunkami przy czystym prundzie ale pewnie bez PV która wychodzi już nie tak słodko nie będzie to  wszystko już tak pięknie i kolorowo

----------


## walec7_7

Ja puszki wklejałem sam, na klej gipsowy T z Doliny Nida. Z gipsem budowlanym trzeba szybko, chwila i łapie. Wystawiałem różnie 5-8mm (niektóre się schowały ale to w niczym nie przeszkadza). Kilka puszek nie przytrzymałem i wyszły ponad 1cm, do tego w dwóch miejscach ściana też parę milimetrów uciekała, skumulowało się to i puszka wystaje z tynku ale to też w niczym nie przeszkadza (tarcza listkowa i minuta roboty). 

Co do zaślepiania otworów są specjalne zatyczki. Ja u siebie takie stosowałem, a do innych otworów np. gniazdo siłowe wkładałem folię.

----------


## Aydin

> Jako ciekawostka wczoraj na budowie odwiedzili nas monterzy z firmy Red Snejk proponując założenie mat a właściwie jak oni to określają folii grzewczych montowanych w suficie - podobno lepiej i bardziej wydajniej niż w podłodze.  Za sama instalacje wychodzi w sumie psi pieniądz bo jedyne 10tysi co przy pompie i podłogówce robi na prawdę wrażenie. Poza tym wpada firma wszystko instaluje płacimy dziękujemy bez zabawy w DZ, rozkładanie rurek, montaż pompy itd....  Pewnie jest to za piękne żeby było prawdziwe.  Z ciekawości przeliczymy jeszcze jak to wychodzi z rachunkami przy czystym prundzie ale pewnie bez PV która wychodzi już nie tak słodko nie będzie to  wszystko już tak pięknie i kolorowo


Jakoś dziwnie to brzmi. Przecież fizyki nie oszukasz - ciepłe idzie do góry, więc jaki to komfort mieć ciepło na głowie a zimno w nogach? Wszelkie reklamy podłogówki zaczynają się przecież od tego, że najważniejszy jest komfort cieplny stóp, a reszta może mieć wtedy niższą temperaturę, bo organizm czuje się komfortowo. Chłodnym lepiej się oddycha zresztą.

A poza tym bardzo fajnie rozwiązane wysokie sufity. Daj na PW namiar na firmę od wiązarów, jeśli ją polecacie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jakoś dziwnie to brzmi. Przecież fizyki nie oszukasz - ciepłe idzie do góry, więc jaki to komfort mieć ciepło na głowie a zimno w nogach? Wszelkie reklamy podłogówki zaczynają się przecież od tego, że najważniejszy jest komfort cieplny stóp, a reszta może mieć wtedy niższą temperaturę, bo organizm czuje się komfortowo. Chłodnym lepiej się oddycha zresztą.
> 
> A poza tym bardzo fajnie rozwiązane wysokie sufity. Daj na PW namiar na firmę od wiązarów, jeśli ją polecacie.


Nie no jak grzać sufitem ? :wink:  Może i w głowe będziesz miał ciepło, ale co z nogami? Zimna podłoga to tragedia, bez konkretnych bamboszy nie można wstać z kanapy  :wink:  Po za tym czysty prąd to zawsze COP=1 więc z czasem to już nie jest opłacalne. Dołóż PV i grubo przekroczysz ceny pompy przy której za sezon z CWU zapłacisz mniej niż 1000zł.

----------


## _arek_

Jesli chodzi o czerwonego smoka to odpuszczamy.... chociaż tak jak mówię... ciekawe rozwiązanie... jednak nas a właściwie Anię "przeraża" jak by nie było jakieś tam promieniowani  elektromagnetyczne... co by nie mówić masz to wszędzie nad sobą, w sumie jakaś tam schizka jest sam zacząłem się nad tym zastanawiać   :big lol:  Niby nie szkodliwe, niby zdrowe ale kto to tam do końca wie  :smile: 

Poza tm rozwiązanie tylko  i wyłącznie z PV inaczej lipa. 

Dostaliśmy ofert na PV od czerwonego smoka prawie na 48tysi 




> Oferta na instalację fotowoltaiczną obejmuje:
> - 35 szt. paneli fotowoltaicznych Bruk-Bet 275W
> - falownik Fronius
> - okablowanie
> - montaż
> - konstrukcje
> Łączna moc instalacji fotowoltaicznej to 9,625 kW


Decyzja zapadła i zostajemy przy gruntówce i podłogówce mimo iż ja osobiście nie przepadam za ciepłymi  podłogami albo po prostu do tej pory trafiałem na zbyt gorące...

Poza tym kończymy kabelkologię. Dziś ogarnięta do końca  instalacja alarmową. Z elektryki jest już praktycznie wszystko. Czekamy  na rozdzielnice w koniec końców wyszło na Eti Polam 4x18 

W międzyczasie  razem z tatą który jest  kapitanem całej akcji macałem  Abb i Hager...

 Hager wydał się strasznie płytki około 7cm. Z kolej Abb bylo OK jednak te niebieskie przeźroczyste drzwiczki do przedpokoju słabo się komponują. Jeśli np do garażu to całkiem fajna rozdziałka, całkiem solidna.   Hager Ok,  fajne płaskie białe drzwiczki ale ta głębokość..., no chyba że to nie przeszkadza.

Poza tym wkleić puszki, zamontować kontaktrony w oknach, polutować kilka kabelków, podwiesić  czarną folię pod dolny pas wiązarów co by tak nie pizgało i ciepełko nie uciekało pod dach, wstawić jakąś ciepłownię tymczasową do salonu. 

Ogólnie przygotować się do tynków na czwartek. 

 Zastanawiam się tylko co z obróbką okien ?? 

Chciałem tam najpierw uszczelnić wszystko  Illbruck SP925   tylko co teraz zrobić ??  

Jak teraz tynkarze maja potraktować okna,  mają nie dojechać do samego okna a ja sobie to jakoś ogarnę ??  Kurcze trochę pośpieszyliśmy te tynki no ale szkoda było nie wykorzystać okazji na wolny termin i jeszcze przed pełnym nadejściem Pani Zimy.

Chyba, że na szybko zakupię ten uszczelniacz i jeszcze ogarne te okna do czwartku/piątku...    Ehhh nie lubię szybkich akcji  :bash:

----------


## Doli.

> Hager wydał się strasznie płytki około 7cm. Z kolej Abb bylo OK jednak te niebieskie przeźroczyste drzwiczki do przedpokoju słabo się komponują. Jeśli np do garażu to całkiem fajna rozdziałka, całkiem solidna.   Hager Ok,  fajne płaskie białe drzwiczki ale ta głębokość..., no chyba że to nie przeszkadza.


Nam nie przeszkadza, bo to nie my montowaliśmy  :big grin:  Nasz elektryk, starszej daty, sam nam tę właśnie zaproponował, więc jemu pewnie nie przeszkadza. Dla mnie teraz najważniejsze byłoby żeby była duża. Wzięłabym chyba 5 x 24.

----------


## _arek_

Kurcze Doli 5x24 toż to już prawdziwa szafa jest  :smile:   4x18 powinno być u nas OK. Kilka wolnych pól zostanie na w razie Wuu.

Dziś obsadziliśmy kilkanaście gniazdek w sumie salon 2 pokoje, łazienka i sypialnia więc była niedziela robocza  :smile:  

Próbowałem też zamocować kontaktrony w oknach, ale sam już nie wiem czy je wstawiać czy zrobić tylko na czujnikach wewnątrz domu. Mam kontaktrony wpuszczane bo gamonie od okien zapomnieli ich zmontować już w fabryce... widzę jednak, że odległość po zamontowaniu między magnesem a czujnikiem jest dość spora. Nie miałem  niestety nic aby sprawdzić czy działa poprawnie.  Jeśli nie to nie wiem co dalej. 

Postanowiłem jednak zrobić to uszczelnienie illbruckiem jutro zamówię i może uda się zdążyć....

----------


## sebcioc55

Sprawdz miernikiem z funkcją "pikania"  :wink:  kazdy raczej takową posiada. Jak bedzie piszczec ptzy zamknietym oknie to znaczy ze dziala, a przy otwartym ma nie piszczec. Z reszta po co zlodziej ma probowac otwierac okno skoro moze rozwalic szybe w drzwiach tarasowych i wejsc podnoszac noge zaledwie o kilkanascie cm ? :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Spoko tak zrobię tylko właśnie miernika nie miałem żadnego  :smile: 

Chciałem wsadzić kontaktrony w okna żeby można było zazbroić alarm np w nocy kiedy idziemy lulu... wtedy były by zabezpieczone okna i drzwi a czujki wyłączone....

----------


## Aydin

> Jesli chodzi o czerwonego smoka to odpuszczamy.... chociaż tak jak mówię... ciekawe rozwiązanie... jednak nas a właściwie Anię "przeraża" jak by nie było jakieś tam promieniowani  elektromagnetyczne... co by nie mówić masz to wszędzie nad sobą, w sumie jakaś tam schizka jest sam zacząłem się nad tym zastanawiać   Niby nie szkodliwe, niby zdrowe ale kto to tam do końca wie 
> 
> Poza tm rozwiązanie tylko  i wyłącznie z PV inaczej lipa. 
> 
> Dostaliśmy ofert na PV od czerwonego smoka prawie na 48tysi 
> 
> Decyzja zapadła i zostajemy przy gruntówce i podłogówce mimo iż ja osobiście nie przepadam za ciepłymi  podłogami albo po prostu do tej pory trafiałem na zbyt gorące...


Promieniowania różne i tak są wszędzie, tego nie unikniemy. Elektromagnetyczne, UV, mikrofalowe, radiowe itp. itd.
Kable grzejne mają (tak czytałem na FM) budowę warstwową i jedna z warstw minimalizuje to pole, więc ja się tym raczej bym nie przejmował. Ciepłe nogi ważniejsze. PV wycenili Wam bardzo drogo, nawet jeśli to niemal 10kW. "Wieśman" ma chyba lepszą ofertę, choć w pakietach nie mają takiej mocy.
https://www.viessmann.pl/pl/budynki-...estawy-pv.html

A przecież takie firmy się cenią, więc może znajdzie się taniej.

Jadnak faktycznie przy Waszych gruntach PC gruntowa ma jak najbardziej uzasadnienie. Ja mam piachy, więc już nawet nie biorę pod uwagę.
Podłogówka to wspaniała rzecz, jeśli nie ma się problemów zdrowotnych z nogami, ale Wy młodzi, zdrowi i bogaci  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

Od wybijania szyb czy rozwiercania albo podważania  klamki są czujniki wstrząsowe. Mogą być zintegrowane w jednej obudowie z kontaktronem.

----------


## _arek_

> Promieniowania różne i tak są wszędzie, tego nie unikniemy. Elektromagnetyczne, UV, mikrofalowe, radiowe itp. itd.
> Kable grzejne mają (tak czytałem na FM) budowę warstwową i jedna z warstw minimalizuje to pole, więc ja się tym raczej bym nie przejmował. Ciepłe nogi ważniejsze. PV wycenili Wam bardzo drogo, nawet jeśli to niemal 10kW. |Wieśman" ma chyba lepszą ofertę, choć w pakietach nie mają takiej mocy.
> https://www.viessmann.pl/pl/budynki-...estawy-pv.html
> 
> A przecież takie firmy się cenią, więc może znajdzie się taniej.
> 
> Jadnak faktycznie przy Waszych gruntach PC gruntowa ma jak najbardziej uzasadnienie. Ja mam piachy, więc już nawet nie biorę pod uwagę.
> Podłogówka to wspaniała rzecz, jeśli nie ma się problemów zdrowotnych z nogami, ale Wy młodzi, zdrowi i bogaci



No właśnie to nie kable tylko folie montowane w suficie, więc nie wiem jak to wygląda w tym przypadku.... Jakieś tam promieniowanie na pewno jest, podobno najpierw grzeje to człowieka później przedmioty a następnie powietrze się nagrzewa ale jak to tam dokładnie jest to nie mam pojęcia  :smile:

----------


## Aydin

> No właśnie to nie kable tylko folie montowane w suficie, więc nie wiem jak to wygląda w tym przypadku.... Jakieś tam promieniowanie na pewno jest, podobno najpierw grzeje to człowieka później przedmioty a następnie powietrze się nagrzewa ale jak to tam dokładnie jest to nie mam pojęcia


A to może promienniki podczerwieni? Zresztą cokolwiek to by nie było, to na pewno nie powinno być w suficie. Jeszcze w ścianie ewentualnie w ostateczności, ale promienniki nie wiem do jakiej temperatury potrafią nagrzać obiekt. Możliwe, że do wyższej niż niskotemperaturowa podłogówka, więc to grzanie głowy będzie jeszcze gorsze.

----------


## _arek_

Działa to na zasadzie grzania promieniowaniem podczerwonym jak dobrze pamiętam... Z reszta wygogluj Red Snejk i zobaczysz o co chodzi. Powiem Ci że teraz to jest jakiś szał na to, gdzie się kogo nie zapytam to idzie w ten rodzaj grzania...  No właśnie montują to w sufity bezpośrednio np pod regipsy albo w podłogę pod panele. W sufit wychodzi jakieś 50% taniej bo folii daje się mniej i mocowo też są słabsze.

----------


## Garażowiec

> Promieniowania różne i tak są wszędzie, tego nie unikniemy. Elektromagnetyczne, UV, mikrofalowe, radiowe itp. itd.
> Kable grzejne mają (tak czytałem na FM) budowę warstwową i jedna z warstw minimalizuje to pole, więc ja się tym raczej bym nie przejmował. Ciepłe nogi ważniejsze. PV wycenili Wam bardzo drogo, nawet jeśli to niemal 10kW. |Wieśman" ma chyba lepszą ofertę, choć w pakietach nie mają takiej mocy.
> https://www.viessmann.pl/pl/budynki-...estawy-pv.html
> 
> A przecież takie firmy się cenią, więc może znajdzie się taniej.
> 
> Jadnak faktycznie przy Waszych gruntach PC gruntowa ma jak najbardziej uzasadnienie. *Ja mam piachy, więc już nawet nie biorę pod uwagę.
> Podłogówka to wspaniała rzecz, jeśli nie ma się problemów zdrowotnych z nogami*, ale Wy młodzi, zdrowi i bogaci


Bzdety piszesz , jakoś działam w okolicach  Stargardu  i jeszcze nie natknąłem  się na  warunki tak słabe  aby  nie można było  zamontować pc  g-w . Podaj jakieś wiarygodne  badania/pracowanie  że  podłoga nagrzana  do 24-26*C  jest  szkodliwa , a przebywanie  na plaży  latem  , gdzie piasek nagrzany d 40*C  , to już  zgonem  zapewne  grozi

----------


## Aydin

> Bzdety piszesz , jakoś działam w okolicach  Stargardu  i jeszcze nie natknąłem  się na  warunki tak słabe  aby  nie można było  zamontować pc  g-w . Podaj jakieś wiarygodne  badania/pracowanie  że  podłoga nagrzana  do 24-26*C  jest  szkodliwa , a przebywanie  na plaży  latem  , gdzie piasek nagrzany d 40*C  , to już  zgonem  zapewne  grozi


Boszzzz... czy tak trudno być zrozumianym, czy to kłopot czytać dokładnie? Gdzie napisałem, że na jakichś gruntach *nie można* montować wymiennika PC? Mam tu na myśli oczywiście wymiennik poziomy. Różne grunty przekazują różną ilość ciepła. Najsłabsze suche, około 10W/m kw., zaś najlepsze mokre nawet 40W/m kw. W moim przypadku musiałbym zamontować kolektor nawet 4x większy niż Arek na swoich mokrych torfach. Oczywiście zakładając taką samą powierzchnię ogrzewaną, żeby nie było wątpliwości.
Tak samo *nie napisałem*, że ciepła podłoga jest szkodliwa! Uogólniasz! Pisałem tylko o osobach z problemami żylaków, a i to nie na podstawie opracowań naukowych oczywiście (gdyby były takowe wiarygodne to podałbym źródło), ale z opinii użytkowników, a i to nie wszystkich. Zasugerowałem tylko, iż MOŻE być jakiś problem, skoro tak często się o tym słyszy, bo faktycznie naukowych dowodów na to chyba brak. Co jednak nie wyklucza możliwości istnienia takich problemów (np. przy zbyt wysokiej temperaturze podłogi), być może to tylko brak szerokich badań w tym zakresie. Lekarze ostrzegają aby "żylakowcy" unikali wysokich temperatur. I choć chodzi przede wszystkim o gorące kąpiele, opalanie się itp., to zapewne stąd bierze się przekonanie, że jakiekolwiek ciepło może szkodzić takim osobom. Czy to opinia słuszna czy nie, pozostawiam zainteresowanym do oceny.
Tak czy owak jeśli ja miałbym problemy z żylakami nóg, to zapewne byłbym ostrożny i zastanowił się nad podłogówką. W każdym innym przypadku montowałbym bez zastanowienia.

----------


## nowa7

Ja moze się wtrące w ten wątek o podłogówce. Mam zylaki i to znaczne i podłogówke co prawda tylko w lazience i kuchni ale cos tam doswiadczenia mam, wiec kiedy wprowadzilam sie do wyziębionego mieszkania piec podgrzewal podlogowke znacznie , byla wyraznie ciepla w dotyku i faktycznie wtedy , chwilowo, miałam z tym  problem (rózne tam dolegliwosci). Teraz kiedy podlogówka jest letnia wszystko jest w porządku. Lekarze przestrzegają bo pokutuje jeszcze wyobrażenie o podlogówce z lat 90tych jako o cieplej w dotyku podłodze.

----------


## e_gregor

Jak ma się dom dobrze ocieplony to podłoga jest zimna. Mam ustawione na podmieszaniu około 27-28 stopni. Ale podłoga w dotyku na pewno ma mniej. Termostat ciągle wyłacza ogrzewanie bo temperatura powietrza w domu szybko przekracza nastawę. W nieocieplonym domu to być może podłogę trzewba grzać ale w energooszczednym to tylko lekko podgrzewać.

----------


## aiki

Przy obecnych temp. (-2) temp zasilania 26*. W domu 21,5*

----------


## Aydin

Jak tam "beczkowcy"? Coś się dzieje na froncie walki z budową i przeciwnościami losu?

----------


## _arek_

U nas spoko w końcu mamy chwilkę "odpoczynku".  

Trochę zaległości się nadrobiło, a im więcej do wrzucania tym mniej czasu było aby to zrobić... Z budowy późno się wracało a na rano do pracy wstawać trzeba... Przychodziłem do domu chwilę posiedziałem i oczy same się zamykały.

Dziś w koncu się zebrałem i jakoś chociaż po łebkach nadrobimy

Dach został zakończony, okazało się że brakło trochę dachówki i trzeba było domówić a jeszcze później okazało się, że nie dali nam grzybków odpowietrzających i znów chyba z 2tyg czekaliśmy ale w końcu mieliśmy dach nad głowa  :yes: 

  

Zakończyliśmy też naszą "inwestycję" wodno kanalizacyjną razem ze studnią na przepompownię.  Mam nadzieję, że wodociągi odkupią  cześć sieci za jakieś godziwe $$.  

  

Na zdjęciach jeszcze nie widać ale musieliśmy też zrobić hydrant ppoż...

Jak chłopaki zakopali swoje dołki  to My wykopaliśmy swoje pod kabel zasilający, od razu wrzuciłem też rurkę na światłowód...


W międzyczasie kończyła się elektryka...




  


Kiedy spokojne rozwijaliśmy sobie kolejne setki przewodów któregoś pięknego popołudnia  ni z stąd ni zowąd pojawiła się opcja na to żeby zrobić tynki !!!  :jaw drop: i to już za kilka dni :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: ...  Nie mieliśmy tego nawet w najśmielszym planie, bo kiedy dzwoniłem z ciekawości po ekipach terminy były na po nowym roku luty czy marzec....  No, ale jak to u nas bywa zawsze coś niespodziewanie przyśpiesza i już za kilka dni miały być tynki  :big lol: 

Na szybko kończyliśmy elektrykę,TV, internety, alarmy i inne elektryczne bajery... 

Tynk  wybraliśmy Dolinę Nidy ZETA.  Na początek zamówiliśmy 4 palety, ale koniec końców poszło nam 5 palet i 10 worków na 450m2 tynków.



Trochę dla zabezpieczenia przed zachlapaniem ale w głównej mierze dla zatrzymania ciepełka przy grzaniu w zimę pojawiły się sufity podwieszane  :big lol: 




Oczywiście miałem robić uszczelnienie okien... ale to przecież nie miało być już teraz, tylko przed tynkami... no tak tylko tynki są już TERAZ  :WTF:  
Na szybko zamówiłem cały potrzebny osprzęt i zabrałem się za paćkanie  :big grin: 



Na salony wjechał tez nasz tymczasowy smok.  Wkład + 6m rury puszczonej przez dziurę w ścianie powinien spokojnie dać  rade troszkę nas ogrzać w razie mrozów.  :yes:  



Po kilku dniach zjawili się tynkarze. Nasz domek zaczął w środku wyglądać jakby odbyła się tam rzeż ufoludków  :big grin: 
 
 

Akurat w tym czasie udało mi się sprzedać a za dobre $$ bramę, którą chciałem wymienić na taką z prowadzeniem pod kątem w górę równolegle do połaci dachu. Musiałem jednak dostarczyć ją do Wrocławia. W tym czasie tynkarze zrobili dwa pokoiki. Kiedy wróciliśmy efekt ich pracy nie był dla nas zadowalający więc Ania udzieliła grzecznie reprymendy  :big lol:   Na drugi dzień wszystko było już dopieszczone a reszta ścian wykonana już w zadowalający  nas sposób.




I tak właśnie to pokrótce pisząc zupełnie niespodziewanie jak dla nas mamy zakończoną elektrykę i tynki... 

Czyli śmiało rzec by można że SSZ + uważamy za zakończony   :wave:

----------


## Aydin

Fajnie widzieć postępy  :big grin:   Taka nagła gotowość tynkarzy daje ładnego kopa żeby podkręcić tempo własnych prac, ale też pewnie masakruje zdrowie, co? Człowiek z dnia na dzień spokojnie sobie dłubie elektrykę czy co innego, podporządkowuje pracę na budowie pracy zawodowej, a tu nagle taka niespodziewajka  :smile: 

Ile wyszło za te tynki? Jeśli możesz daj cenę ekipy i całość z materiałami.

Aha, możesz podać też cenę wiązarów? Bardzo podoba mi się ta technologia, chcę ją u siebie  :big grin:

----------


## walec7_7

No piękny up! Robota pierwsza klasa  :big tongue:  Jak patrze na zapas kabli w rozdzielni to się zastanawiam czy nie zostawiłem sobie za mało u siebie  :eek:  Dobrze że zdążyłeś z zabezpieczeniem okien, a tynki zmieniają wygląd budowy  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

*Aydin*``tragedii z nagłym wpadnięciem ekipy nie było bo jak to z ekipami bywa to koniec końców i tak wpadli tydzień po tym jak mieli być  :big lol:  także na spokojnie już sobie wszystko dopięliśmy... mam taką nadzieje, że wszystko  :smile:   Pan kierownik ekipy był bardzo zdziwiony tym, że się cieszyłem  jak 2x przekładał termin... mówił, że to nie częste zachowanie hahah  :tongue:  Co do ceny to daliśmy 17złm2 bez materiału. Ile biorą z nie wiem.

Jeśli chodzi o wiązary to za całość z montażem i dźwigiem wyszło coś około 36tysi. Może wydawać się sporo, jednak kiedy przeliczyłem kompletny strop, czyli strop bodajże Granod - czy jakoś tak, jakieś stemple, beton, zbrojenie plus masę roboty i czasu. Do tego ściany szczytowe materiał i czas, plus drewno na więźbę plus robocizna to wyszło bardzo podobnie. Gdyby nawet tysiąc czy dwa więcej to i tak przyjechali 3dni i wszystko zrobione.  Także wg mnie nawet nie było się co zastanawiać.  Do tego  jeszcze wymyśliliśmy sobie pustkę nad salonem  co  też cenę podniosło.

*walec7_7* No troszkę podgoniliśmy, nawet się nie spodziewałem kiedy ruszaliśmy z pracami na wiosnę, że aż tak daleko zajedziemy. Miałem być zadowolony jak będzie SSO a tu proszę  :smile: 

Co do kabli  to mój tato powiedział, że nie będzie się później gimnastykował z podłączaniem jakiś ogryzków,  a że to on jest głównodowodzącym całej elektryfikacji  sam sobie zostawiał  długości jakie chciał. Tak samo przy puszkach.

Okna mimo początkowej niewiedzy co i jak finalnie poszły dość sprawnie także dzięki wielkie za podpowiedzi...  Tak sobie aplikowałem tego sp925 i w sumie mógłby to równie dobrze być zwykły silikon.Jednak kiedy porównałem ceny silikonu za około 2  dyszki to ta cena illbrucka w sumie nie jest jakaś wygórowana a mamy to do czego jest przeznaczony....

----------


## _arek_

No to teraz mam jeszcze pytanie do wszystkich którzy mogli by pomoc.  Kolejny temat o którym mam skromnie mówiąc marne pojęcie  :smile:  Kanalizacja.

Niby jakiś projekt mam, ale za wiele to w nim nie ma... a właściwie nic co by mi jakoś pomogło zwizualizować sprawę poprowadzenia odpływów z poszczególnych  "urządzeń sanitarnych"

Poniżej mój piękny plan jak to sobie  wyobrażam. Nie wiem jednak, czy takie podłączenia są prawidłowe jeśli chodzi o kolejność, bo to chyba tez ma jakieś znaczenie ?? Szkoda, że ekipa wyprowadziła mi tylko po jednym pionie  z głównej rury kanalizacyjnej, ale kiedy przyjechałem na budowę było już za późno. W łazience po lewej jest to rura 110 po prawej 160.  Zastanawiam się, czy tą główną rurę w łazience po lewej która idzie od wanny dać 75 czy 50 ??

----------


## ovner

im większy przekrój tym lepiej, nawet nie ma nad czym się zastanawiać chyba ze masz jakąś komplikacje z przeprowadzeniem rury.

----------


## _arek_

Hej, he, hej 

Jak tam święta,  wszyscy objedzeni i napici leżą brzuszkami do góry  :Lol: 

U nas prace za wiele do przodu się nie posuneły... ustawiliśmy w salonie piecyk/wkład kominkowy i trochę sobie podgrzewamy atmosferę Tynki powoli powoli sobie schną...

 


Lipa ścięta jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy jakieś 2 lata temu w końcu na coś się przyda... poplasterkowana i połupana na drobne będzie teraz służyć jako zasilenie piecyka.

 

Przyznam szczerze że taka łuparka to skarb jeśli ktoś drewno u siebie ma jako główne paliwo





Pojawiły się tez piękne stylowe rynny  :roll eyes: 





Mam pytanko odnosnie podłogówki, bo aktualnie ten etap rozgryzamy... czytam teraz o tym i zastanawiam się jakimi zasadami  kierować się w kwestii doboru ilości, pętli ich długości, rozstawu rurek itp ??  

Jedni piszą tak, drudzy tak, jedni że projekt potrzebny, inni żeby olać... i tak w kółko.   Człowiek tylko głupieje jak czyta kiedy jeden drugiemu próbuje udowodnić który mądrzejszy  :mad:   Aż w końcu na pytanie zadane przez autora nikt odpowiedzi nie udziela....

Jakimi "zasadami"  kierowaliście się przy samorobstwie ?  

Czy naprawdę trzeba przeprowadzić jakieś specjalistyczne obliczenia, jakie każdy pokój ma zapotrzebowanie na energię, jakie straty  i w ten sposób dobierać np rozstaw rurek ,czy długość pętli,  do tego jeszcze jakie maja być przepływy itd?  

Dla mnie to już wyższy level i nie jestem za pran brat z wszelkiego tego rodzaju wyliczankami  :big lol:

----------


## Doli.

Tak się zastanawiam, nie obawiasz się o te płyty OSB na szczytach?

A z podłogówką, to my mieliśmy projekt, który przydał się w zasadzie tylko do wyliczenia długości pętli. Potem przyszedł sąsiad hydraulik i podpowiedział nam to i owo. Na tyle nas przekonał, że zmieniliśmy ułożenie rurek. Ale projekt dał nam poczucie, że "wiemy co robimy", bo nawet nie przypuszczaliśmy, że możemy dostać jakąś pomoc w tym zakresie.

----------


## _arek_

*Doli* a co to za podpowiedzi te i owe moze zdradzisz cos co pomoże w rozegraniu tej bitwy z podlogówka  :smile: 

Widziałem tez w waszym dzienniku maszynerię do cięcia stryro, ale jest to na etapie układania podłogi.  Czy wcześniej macie gdzieś opisane z czego/jak była robiona ?? Czy to jakaś wypożyczona ?? 

Co do szczytów z OSB to tam praktycznie deszcz nie dochodzi musialoby mocno zacinać od danej strony....  Na razie nie widzę żadnych niepokojących objawów,

Mały upik... przyjechał styro na izolację podłogi. Wzięliśmy w końcu swisspora - zobaczymy czy te jego legendarne nie trzymanie wymiarów i bananowe kształty są rzeczywistością  :big lol: 

Wg tego co patrzyliśmy to wypadł najlepiej pod względem $$ a tym czego chcieliśmy.

Do domu zakupiliśmy  grafitowy Swisspor na dach i podłogę EPS 031 LAMBDA MAX. Do  garażu styropian parkingowy Swisspor EPS 150 - 035

No to jak wywaliliśmy z auta te 120 paczek to trzeba było je teraz gdzieś upchnąć, więc później  trochę pospacerowaliśmy sobie z tymi paczkami...
  

Ania ćwiczyła tajne Afrykańskie sztuki noszenia "dzbanów" na głowie  :big lol: 
 

Po jakimś czasie wszystko udało  się upchnąć w garażu.


Teraz pozostaje w końcu zamówić wszystkie potrzebne folie, rurki, złączki i inne pierdoły i można powoli zacząć iść dalej. Chociaż po tej leniwej przerwie świąteczno noworocznej to ciężko jakoś wejść znów na obroty  :tongue:

----------


## walec7_7

Działaj, będzie gdzie podpatrzeć na bieżąco  :big tongue:  I dużo fotek proszę mi robić  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Kurde w tym akurat przypadku wolałbym, aby ktoś był krok przede mną, bom zielenina straszna w tym temacie  :smile: 

Ty zastanawaileś się już może nad tym  na jakich rurkach, jakim systemie itd.  bedziesz całą hydrologie ogarniał ? 

Ja koniec końców chyba zrobie na pexsie i rozdzielaczach. Podczas uroczystości wieczorno świątecznych  :smile:  okazało się  że szwagier ma dojście do zaciskarki także mogę zrobić na zaciskanych... 

Nie wiem do końca jeszcze tylko czy dawać dwa mniejsze rozdzielacze np w łazienkach i krótkie odejścia do punktów, czy jeden duży i od niego odejścia na każdy punkt.

----------


## Kamil_

A jak zrobisz cyrkulację? 3 rozdzielacz?

----------


## _arek_

Zastanawiam się  czy  ją robić...  Czy to aż tak duża uciążliwość/strata wody ? 

Teraz mamy piecyk gazowy i zanim się odpali, zanim woda zleci to i tak ręce myje w letniej wodzie...  Jakoś zbytnio nam to nie przeszkadza... Rurka chyba aż tak szybko też nie będzie się wychładzać, więc jedynie rano może być chłodna. A to sprzyja pobudce  :smile:  

Kiedy będzie na 2 rozdzielaczach i dopiero krótki odcinek do punktu to nawet jak spuścimy w jednym punkcie to już w drugim ciepła będzie o wiele szybciej, bo główna rura zasilająca będzie już "przelana" ciepła wodą...

----------


## _arek_

Przydało by się coś napisać bo  nudą wieje, ale żadnych spektakularnych postępów nie było przez ten czas... Rozkminiałem trochę podłogówkę, ilości pętli i takie tam... Korzystałem do tego z programiku Purmo SDG, w sumie nawet całkiem fajny jak dla amatorskiego projektowania  :smile: 

Cały czas paliliśmy w naszym smoku co by tynki podsuszyć, wstawiłem  dwa pokojowe wentylatorki żeby trochę ciepełko porozganiać po całym przybytku.  Teraz już dość fanie to wygląda salon, kuchnia,przedpokój praktycznie suche... Gorzej wyglądają pokoje do których ciepełko ma się ciężko dostać ze względu na ich usytuowanie za ściankami... no ale tragedii nie ma.... Generalnie bardziej mokre wyraziste punkty są tylko w miejscu gdzie kładzione było grubiej np tam gdzie były bruzdy na kable lub zaklejone uchwyty w bloczkach.  Najgorzej dosycha tam gdzie tynk jest na betonie czyli cały wieniec no i wszystkie wylewane  nadproża nad oknami tam tynki praktycznie nie zmieniły swojej barwy na jaśniejszą.... Czyli cały czas mocno wilgotne.

Kupiliśmy też folie na izolację pod styro na posadzce. Braliśmy takie żeby po rozłożeniu pokrywały całość pomieszczenia i nie trzeba było ich łączyć np po środku pokoju ale tez chcieliśmy zminimalizować odpad.  Wybór padł na 6m folię z Folnetu - firma Conbud, folia izolacyjna budowlana 0,5mm z atestem oczywiście.  Drugą rolkę chcieliśmy węższą 4m jedna akurat w Folnecie nie mieli więc Ania upolowała gdzieś na necie innego producenta -  ERG Bieruń też oczywiście 0,5mm z atestem.  Generalnie w opisach właściwości wyglądały praktycznie identycznie...

Po otrzymaniu paczuchy z ciekawości rozpakowałem i pomacałem, no i  już w dotyku dało się wyczuć różnicę.  Uciachałem więc po kawałku z każdej rolki co by bliżej przyjrzeć się tematowi....
No i tu szczena mi opadła dosłownie oooo tak   :jaw drop:  kiedy przystawiłem obie folie do stojącego akurat oswietlacza LED  :WTF: 

Folia ERP Bieroń  - wszystko ślicznie pięknie, dosłownie czarna jak smoła, test na rozrywanie przeszła pozytywnie tzn nie miałem na tyle mocy w rękach, aby ją rozerwać. Praktycznie nawet się nie rozciągnęła... no może delikatnie odkształciła. Więc człowiek zadowolony z dobrego zakupu  :yes: 
 



No to mówię sobie bierzemy drugi kawałeczek. Tym razem firma Conbud folia jak wspominałem również 0,5mm.  no i w tym momencie owa wcześniej wspomniana szczena powędrowała mi na podlogę....

Tak wyglądała folia po takim samym przystawieniu do oświetlacza led 

  

Normalnie wierzyć mi się nie chciało jakie to przezroczyste, przy probie rozerwania z lekkim oporem, ale w każdym bądź razie dało się to zrobić.


Myślę sobie niezła lipa, więc z Anią przeprowadziliśmy jeszcze jeden test odpornościowy - czyli taniec na folii  :big lol:    Ania stanęła na jednym i drugim kawałeczku i zaczęła tupać, skakać i kręcić się na niej mając ją pod stopami.  Po chwili znów prześwietliliśmy obiekty badań.  

 ERG Bieruń - praktycznie brak jakichkolwiek śladów zniszczenia, tylko delikatnie zarysowania na powierzchni i wypuklenia po drobnych "kamyczkach" na posadze  - próba rozerwania znów nie udana.
 



Folia Conbud jak  na załączonym obrazku - widać delikatne dziurki i ogólnie od razu stwierdzić można było że o wiele gorzej zniosła nasze testy - przy próbie rozerwania tym razem rwała się już praktycznie nie stawiając oporów....  tak jak te tanie plastikowe folie z marketow. Widać nawet na poniższej fotce jak brzegi się strzępią.



Generalnie lekko się podłamaliśmy, no ale po chwili stwierdziliśmy, że nikt na tym tańczyć nie będzie, podłogę ładnie się zamiecie i odkurzy. Poza tym będzie na tym leżał styro EPS80, więc też nie jest to kamień i nie będzie mocno do podłoża dociskał....  Przy "normalnym" traktowaniu tej folii nic jej też być nie powinno.  Na początku chciałem odesłała i zakupić też ERP jednak nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć takiej 6m, u producenta niestety tylko zakup całej palety.  Podali mi jakiegoś pośrednika, ale on też nie miał takiej 6m więc chyba odpuszczę.... No ale zobaczymy czy mi przejdzie  :tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Tynki jak już wspomniałem tynki już na tyle podeschły, ze można powoli zabierać się za rozkładanie styro  w końcu koniec tego linistwa/bezrobocia/czekania   :wave: 

Na pierwszy ogień poszedł pokoik Ani a właściwie to jej przyszła prywatna "pracownia krawiecka"  :big grin:  Ania stwierdziła, że sama chce się tym zając, więc jak tylko troszkę pomagałem przy rozłożeniu w właściwie rozwinięciu i docięciu folii.  No i jak powiedziała tak zrobiła  :big grin: 

 


Ja w tym czasie zająłem się ogarnianiem kolejnego pokoju. Jako, że zostało mi trochę IZOPLASTU to postanowiłem go wykorzystać do dodatkowego zabezpieczenia przy ścianach zewnętrznych budynku..  I tak zagruntowałem R-W a później docelowo obmalowałem B-W   wszystkie pomieszczenia gdzie ściana ma kontakt z  otoczeniem zewnętrznym.

 

Poza tym w piątek pozbyłem się dolnej ósemki, więc chwilowo jestem lekkim "inwalidą"  i przez ból robota nie za bardzo mi idzie jednak chcial nie chciał dziś mam nadzieję ten drugi pokoik ułożymy  :tongue:

----------


## agb

Z tą folią to chyba o ERG Bieruń chodziło?  :wink:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Arku, gratulacje kolejnego etapu, cały czas konsekwentnie do przodu. no i pogratulować pomocnika :smile:  Taka żona to skarb ale po Twoich wpisach wnioskuję, że jesteś w tym uświadomiony. No ale do rzeczy. Chciałam zapytać o odgromówke bo dach i elektryka już zrobione, a drutów na domku nie widać. Będziesz robił czy nie decydujesz się. Na forum dwie szkoły panują, a ja akurat przed decyzją bo dach w trakcie. No i nie wiem w którą strone iść. A markę folii zapisuję sobie do tipów.

----------


## agb

Co do folii z folnetu, to jeszcze mi się przypomniało. Potrzebowałem folii o szerokości 50-60cm do zabezpieczenia na zimę moich "attyk". Ojciec rzucił dobry pomysł, żeby użyć folii pod pierwszą warstwę ściany i taką zamówiłem z folnetu. Do moich potrzeb idealna. Ale jakiś czas później znalazłem w blaszaku folię, której używała moja ekipa - mówili na nią izofol. Cena co prawda wyższa, ale jakość niebo, a ziemia.

----------


## _arek_

> Z tą folią to chyba o ERG Bieruń chodziło?


Dokładnie ta... za pierwszym razem napisałem dobrze a w dalszych linijkach postu już coś pomieszałem  :smile:   Co do folii to pewnie Folnet nie ma nic do tego bo tylko to sprzedają a to producent ma wg mnie duże pole manewru, bo w grubości mają napisane 0,5mm +/-30% no i ta z Conbudu pewnie ma te -30%  :smile: 

*Jolka Bolek* co do odgromówki to my nie robiliśmy.  Nasz domek akurat jest w dołku i to całkiem sporym. Od frontu mamy domków kilka, ale są ze 2m wyżej posadowione i ogólnie piętróweczki, więc o wiele wyższe.  Z kolei po lewej i prawej stronie mamy wysokie lipy... naprawdę wysoooookie. Także stwierdziliśmy, że jak ma coś strzelić to raczej to co wyżej.  Przynajmniej taka mamy nadzieję hahah  :big lol:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Ożesz, ja mam raczej na malutkim wzniesieniu, a dookoła tylko łąki. Tzn. jest mały zagajnik z jednej strony ale akurat w obniżeniu terenu więc nic nie ściągnie. A zanim mi jakaś lipa wyrośnie to trochę czasu mnine :smile:  Czyli wychodzi na to, że ja muszę się odrutować :sad:  No nic jak mus to mus.

----------


## _arek_

Lepiej zrobić niż żałować że sie nie zrobiło. Dużo to nie kosztuje, może ładnie nie wygląda no ale coś za coś. Bezpieczeństwo najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

U nas małymi kroczkami do przodu... Jako że moja przygoda z wyrwaniem 8-ki wyjęła mi praktycznie 3tyg z życiorysu to nie za wiele się działo...

Postanowiłem trochę docieplić nasz domek haha   :big lol:  ponadziewałem trochę xps-a, żeby w końcu nasze nadproża zaczęły podsychać. Tynki już ładnie wyglądają, ale tam gdzie wieniec i nadproża jeszcze mocno wilgotne widać....

 

Mieliśmy też gościa z Francji odwiedził  nas któregoś dnia  wieczorową porą  



Powoli w końcu ogarniamy kanalizę i podejścia... 
Jako, że mieliśmy wyprowadzone tylko po jednym pionie w każdej z łazienek trzeba było pokombinować jak to rozdzielić na wszystkie przybory.

Mala łazienka,  tutaj od lewej - kabina prysznicowa i trójnik do umywalki, dalej otwór 110 (będzie zaślepiony) , trójnik do kibelka i w kącie będzie odpowietrzenie pionu. Wszystkie podejścia zrobiłem tu rurką 50. Do kibelka oczywiście 110 takie samo odpowietrzenie.  Brakło mi dziś kolanka 15stopni żeby to poskładać.


Nasza "przysypialniana" łazienka, od lewej patrząc w kącie pion wentylacyjny,  z góry od razu kibelek, prysznic, umywalka, wanna. Tutaj główna nitkę dałem 75 która idzie do syfonu wanny, od niej odchodzi 50 do umywalki i pod odpływ liniowy prysznica. Kibelek i odpowietrzenie pionu f110


 

Oczywiści brakło kolanka więc tu również misja nie ukończona w 100%   :cool: 

Jutro muszę w końcu zamówić te nieszczęsne rozdzielacze i rury bo nie ruszę z tym nigdy...

Rozdzielacze wezmę jednak z nierdzewki, ze względu na tę wodę użytkową... jakoś mnie ten mosiądz nie przekonuje  :smile: 

 Także wezmę albo 2x valvex o taki 

https://valvex.com/produkty/base,bas...-k2-stal-inox/

Albo coś takiego, wczoraj znalazłem... Tylko muszę tam przedzwonić i podpytać co to za produkcja i z czego to zrobione, żeby się jakiś gównolit nie okazał. Ten w sumie bardziej mi pasuje z tymi zaworkami... Stronka fajna, bo można sobie dobierać ilość obwodów , ciekawe tylko co to warte bo ceny też wg mnie dość spoko...

https://agaterm.pl/rozdzielacze-grze...ekcji-5_sekcji

Jutro muszę któryś zamówić. 

Nie mogę nigdzie też znależć porządnego systemu pexa w tych marketach tylko jakieś - no namy, więc nie będę ryzykował. Muszę znależć gdzieś hurtownię gdzie kupię złączki i rurki z jednej parafii jakiejś normalnej firmy.

----------


## aiki

Do seby uderz. Kan therm ma w zasięgu.

----------


## grzesio1712

Jeśli chodzi o KAN w marketach to występuje on w Platformie. Nie wiem w jakich miastach jest ta sieć. Jeśli chodzi o hurtownie instalacyjne to KAN jest w Onninen oraz UniMax. Też mam KAN w zasięgu, ale fabrykę ;p Tam raczej nie sprzedadzą.

----------


## _arek_

A jak to jest z łączeniem systemów np rurki z purmo lub kan, a złączki np vavin lub inne firmowe ?? Cieżko mi tu na miejscu wynaleźć właśnie wszystko od jednego producenta...

----------


## grzesio1712

Żeby nie było nieporozumień... Mówimy o systemie wielowarstwowym? Tzw. alupex? Osobiście nie mieszałbym systemów. Rura teoretycznie ma podaną średnicę zewnętrzną wraz z grubością ścianki. I niby Wavin 16x2 i KAN 16x2 to jest to samo, ale w kształtki już wchodzą z innym oporem. W KANie nie musisz fazować/kalibrować rur, a w Wavinie trzeba. Jeszcze kilka lat wstecz do KANa sie używało szczęk z innym oznaczeniem. Teraz z tego co czytam w KANie pasują szczęki "U" i "TH", a do Wavina "U". Można zaryzykować z mieszaniem systemów o ile złączki są w widocznym miejscu.

----------


## _arek_

Ehhh tyle tego wszystkiego, że nie wiem czy nie prościej w końcu wychodzi wziąć PP i zgrzać.... a tak to szukaj rurek, złączek z jedej firmy i do tego odpowiedniej zaciskarki  :smile:

----------


## grzesio1712

Na pewno wychodzi prościej i taniej. Aczkolwiek nie wypowiem się o systemie zgrzewanym na domkach jednorodzinnych. Średnice 50-110 mm lubią czasem puścić na zgrzewie, natomiast "domowe średnice" 16-25mm wydają się być bezpieczne, ale należy pamiętać o tym, żeby rura miała zapewnioną swobodną wydłużalność termiczną. Tylko odradzam PN10, bo one luźno wchodzą w kształtki i człowiek się potem zastanawia czy aby na pewno się to zgrzało.

----------


## _arek_

Kurcze tylko te zgrzewanie w kazdym zgięciu, zakręcie, przejściu nad rurką itd. mnie denerwuje. Tak to rozwijamy pex-a i po robocie...

Przelicze sobie jeszcze dziś z ciekawości jaki będzie koszt na PP. Za 2 rozdzielacze, rurki, złączki wyszło mi około 1500zł.

Ten system zgrzewany na PP też ma jakieś "lepsze i gorsze" rurki ??

----------


## grzesio1712

Ogólnie styczność miałem z KANem. Ale jak brakowało jakiejś kształtki czy rurki to dokupowało się Wavina. Co tu dużo mówić, KAN pochłonął dużo mniejszych producentów systemów zgrzewanych i kupując kształtki często widać na nich logo innego producenta, ale tuż obok laserowo naniesiony napis "KAN-therm". Ten system uważam na bardziej tolerancyjny na mieszanie systemów.
Tak jak mówiłem, patrz na ciśnienie nominalne. PN10 bardzo luźno wchodzą w kształtki. PN16 już jest w porządku, a PN20 do domu to przesada. No i na ciepłą wodę polecam Stabi Glass zamiast Stabi AL. Glass jest tańszy i nie trzeba go temperować.

----------


## _arek_

No własnie o to mi chodziło że sa jakieś rożne rodzaje rurek właśnie stabi i jakieś zwykle.... Nie wiem na chwilę obecną nic o tym systemie, bo w sumie się w pex-a  zagłębiłem....

Jeśli chodzi o ciśnienie robocze to na co patrzyć jakie wartości brać pod uwagę ?  

Teraz dochodzi tez kwestia przekrojów rurek, bo tu już idziemy w tzw system trójnikowy ?? Czy nie trzeba stopniować średnic i na początek dawać jakieś większe  a im bliżej podejścia do przyborów to dawać mniejsze ??  Np. główny "rurociąg" mógłbym jechać np PN20 a odgałęzienia dawać juz na PN16 ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kurcze tylko te zgrzewanie w kazdym zgięciu, zakręcie, przejściu nad rurką itd. mnie denerwuje. Tak to rozwijamy pex-a i po robocie...
> 
> Przelicze sobie jeszcze dziś z ciekawości jaki będzie koszt na PP. Za 2 rozdzielacze, rurki, złączki wyszło mi około 1500zł.
> 
> Ten system zgrzewany na PP też ma jakieś "lepsze i gorsze" rurki ??


Z PP pewnie wyjdzie połowa tego, jeżeli kupisz wszystko na necie. Z drugiej strony znajdz jakąs strone z tanimi trójnikami KANa, zobacz czy mają kolanka itp i kup u nich wszystko. Policzyć możesz bardzo łatwo na kartce. Do tego kup sobie tanią ręczną zaciskarke na allegro albo pozycz od kogoś jak masz. Na zgrzewanie zejdzie Ci duuuuuużo czasu, a na zaciskane obstawiam jeden dzień  :wink:  P.s w razie czego użyczę zgrzewarki do PP, będziesz miał mniej wydatków  :cool:

----------


## grzesio1712

Moim subiektywnym zdaniem wszędzie na PN16 (jest to ciśnienie nominalne, nie myl z DN - średnicą nominalną). W bloku wielorodzinnym (>150 mieszkań) ciśnienie na wejściu do budynku to 4 bar (z sieci), a hydrofor podnosi do 6 bar. W domu jednorodzinnym na pewno nie będzie wyższe. 
Rury stabilizowane (Stabi Al lub Stabi Glass) używa się do wyższych temperatur. Wkładka aluminiowa ma utrzymać rurę w jako takim niezmienionym kształcie (chodzi o wydłużanie termiczne). Osobiście chyba bym brał Glass, bo roboty mniej (nie trzeba temperować rur przed zgrzaniem) i są tańsze. 
Co do średnic to też ciężki temat. Tak, należy stopniować. Główną nitkę rozpocząłbym taką średnicą jaką jest zrobione przyłącze wody. Podejścia do baterii robiłbym średnicą 16mm, ale do deszczownicy minimum 20mm. Inni mówią, że do zwykłych baterii 20mm, bo w 16mm słychać szumy.

EDIT: Sebcio dobrze mówi, zgrzewanie wiąże się z ciągłą wymianą kamieni (jeśli będą występowały więcej niż dwie średnice). Alupexa składasz na sucho, a potem lecisz i zaciskasz/zaprasowujesz.

----------


## _arek_

Kurde tak patrzylem to gdzie by nie szukał to jedyne co zabija to cena ksztautki pex - kolanka do którego mocujemy baterie, w sumie tylko to potrzebuje 26szt x okolice 20zł. Najtaniej co znalazłem to kolanka Kisana za 17zł. Ogólnie ciężki temat żeby znaleźć wszystko w jednym miejscu. Kolanka z vavina to okolice 24zł szt. Kana jakoś nie znalazłem zbyt wiele chyba tylko 1 sklepik.... 

A ty Sebcio gdzie taką fajną zaciskarkę Rems-a dopadłeś ?? Gdybym miał chociaż zaciskare to już połowa sukcesu. Te ręczne jakoś mnie nie przekonują...

----------


## sebcioc55

> A ty Sebcio gdzie taką fajną zaciskarkę Rems-a dopadłeś ?? Gdybym miał chociaż zaciskare to już połowa sukcesu. Te ręczne jakoś mnie nie przekonują...


Jeszcze w Marbudzie jak kiedyś prowadzili hydraulikę, już jej nie mają bo ktoś zaje... pożyczył na zawsze  :wink: 
P.S. jeżel chcesz to moge Ci załatwić takie podejście  za niecałe 21zł - to cena dla Ciebie  :cool:

----------


## _arek_

Tooo dziady kradzieje jedne !!!

Sebek dzięki za ofertę, wysłałem jedno  zapytanie do hurt w ZS własnie o Kana zobaczmy co podeślą...  Mają tam  zaciskarki więc  jak nie przesadzą z cenami to chyba wezmę ze względu na tą zaciskarkę....  

Ale.... jeśli masz dostęp do Kana, to lepiej powiedz "wi fil kostet" rurka do podłogówki u Ciebie, bo to tez będę musiał za chwilę zakupić Może być PW  :big tongue:

----------


## grzesio1712

Arku, a nie masz jak dotrzeć do jakiegoś instalatora co ma wejścia do hurtowni? Podejrzewam że sebcio jest taką osobą. Szkoda, że pół roku temu ten temat nie wyszedł, bo mógłbym pomóc.

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie niestety nie mam... mam szwagra co wykończeniówki robi... ma jakies tam rabaciki, ale znów tam gdzie on bierze mają wszystko z innej parafii... i to jeszcze jakies daimondy czy inne takie...

----------


## grzesio1712

Na stronie KANa masz listę hurtowni, które oficjalnie sprzedają ich produkty. A obok lista autoryzowanych wykonawców z podziałem na województwa. Myślę, że warto podzwonić, poszperać nawet jeśli miałoby to być tylko 20-30% taniej.

----------


## _arek_

Takie mam szybkie pytanko czy rozstawy baterii do umywalce, zlewów, wanien mają jakieś ustandaryzowane  rozstawy, czy co producent to inne ??

Zastanawiam się jaki rozstaw wybrać kiedy bedę zamawiał te płytki montażowe do mocowania podejścia pod baterie....

----------


## grzesio1712

Robisz podejścia po wierzchu ścian? Do baterii ściennych stosuje się rozstaw 15cm, a do stojących 8 cm. Musisz dobrać taki rozstaw aby swobodnie wkręcić zaworek do wężyków baterii. Te rozstawy 8 cm w zupełności wystarczą. Gdzieś jeszcze widywałem rozstaw 10 cm. A jeśli chcesz tylko mocować podejścia w bruzdach to KAN ma w ofercie pojedyncze, więc i pewnie w hurtowniach znajdziesz jakieś chińskie pojedyncze płytki.
W budownictwie mieszkaniowym deweloperskim robiłem następujące rozstawy:
1. Prysznic/wanna - 15 cm
2. Umywalki - 8cm
3. Zlewozmywaki - 10cm (na pojedynczych płytkach) 

A i jeszcze w ramach wyjaśnień, żebyś nie pomyślał sobie i inni czytelnicy to nie mam żadnych koneksji z tą firmą. Po prostu mam największe doświadczenie z materiałami tego producenta.

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie zaworki robię w bruzdach, ale tu precyzyjny rozstaw chyba nie ma aż takiego znaczenia, bo i tak idą wężyki do baterii ??

Czyli  rozstaw zachować należy tylko np przy bateriach naściennych akurat w moim przypadku  prysznic i wanna 15cm ??

Co do producenta to  będzie Kisan, jego najtaniej udało mi się znaleźći i nie ma problemu z zakupem rurek na metry, tzn akurat w tym sklepie. Kana wszędzie min 50, 100m

----------


## grzesio1712

Tak, tylko do ściennych precyzja jest zalecana, bo niby masz krzywki, ale może ucierpieć estetyka. I nie mówimy tu o żadnych bateriach termostatycznych podtynkowych, tylko o klasycznych ściennych. 
W bruzdach nie jest potrzebna precyzja. Wymierz tak, żeby zaworki przy wkręcaniu nie zawadzały o siebie.

A co do Kisana, to chyba zdobył serca instalatorów. Bo co się nie pytam znajomych hydraulików to albo Kisan albo Herz.

----------


## _arek_

OK dzięki wielkie za pomocne info....

----------


## Regius

@ grzesio1712, a jak wygląda sprawa podejść pod baterie podtynkowe (umywalkowe i prysznicowe)? Czy jest jakiś standard, czy muszę już wiedzieć jaka konkretna bateria będzie zastosowana (na razie po głowie chodzą mi po głowie czarne M&Z coś w stylu MZE04407)? Chciałbym kupić baterie i zaprawić je dopiero przed kafelkowaniem. 
Czy możliwe jest wykonanie prac w takiej kolejności: 
bruzdowanie pionowych podejść, ułożenie w murze tylko otuliny (zaprawienie rury w otulinie i wyciągnięcie rury) i ułożenie jakichś zatyczek w miejscu przyszłych baterii (np. papier, czy styropian), wykonanie tynków, przepuszczenie przewodów przez otulinę pozostawioną w murze i zaprawienie baterii
Czy to co wymyślam to czysta herezja?

@_arek_, przepraszam, że pytam o swoje sprawy w Twoim dzienniku, ale widzę, że toczy się dyskusja na temat podejść pod baterie i masz tu kilku ekspertów w tym temacie. BTW czy mógłbyś wrzucić kilka fotek z aktualnych etapów?

----------


## agb

Mnie w sumie temat też ciekawi  :wink:

----------


## grzesio1712

Osobiście nie robiłem nigdy podejść pod baterie podtynkowe, bo jak już mówiłem głównie mam styczność z budownictwem mieszkaniowym. Osobiście robilbym podejście pod konkretny model baterii.
Nie nazwałbym tego herezja. Utrudnilbys sobie pracę i to bardzo. Otulina na rurę nie wchodzi jak w masło, więc podejrzewam, że jak będziesz wpychal rurę w otuline schowaną w bruździe to tynk się posypie.
A tak w ogóle to czemu chcesz rurki wyciągać ze ściany? Chcesz uniknąć niepotrzebnych łączników? Bo jeśli chodzi o baterie podtynkowe, to masz tą skrzynkę/kasetę i do tego fabryczną zaślepkę. A uzbrajasz dopiero jak skończysz brudną robotę, która mogłaby zniszczyć baterie.

----------


## Regius

Generalnie chciałem zrobić instalację na rozdzielaczach, a jednym z argumentów, które mnie przekonują do tego sposobu, to brak łączeń w podłodze. Nie chciałbym robić instalacji przed tynkami, żeby tynkarze nie zniszczyli przewodów, dodatkowo wolałbym najpierw ułożyć styropian a dopiero potem wyciąć bruzdy pod rurki w styropianie (np. lutownicą, bruzdownicą, nożem termicznym, lub podobnym knifem). 
Z drugiej strony przy podejściach pionowych wolałbym uniknąć naprawiania tynku. Jest jeszcze dodatkowy aspekt - może się pojawić kolizja z przewodami elektrycznymi a przed tynkowaniem było by to do ogarnięcia.
Jest jeszcze kwestia samych baterii - minimalna cena to około 300 PLN, natomiast górny poziom cenowy jest nieograniczony, dlatego wolałbym dokonać decyzji zakupowej w późniejszym terminie (może się okazać, że trzeba będzie przyoszczędzić i zamiast M&Z będzie Omnires, lub nawet Rea).

Powyższe powody może są słabe i nie uzasadniają wymyślania kwadratowych kół. Może po prostu warto zrobić normalnie instalację wod-kan po tynkach, tylko bruzdować z rozwagą.

----------


## aiki

gdzie będziesz bruździł to albo płytki albo szafka.

----------


## grzesio1712

O jakich kolizjach mówisz z elektryka? Kable do gniazdek i wlacznikow? Moim zdaniem instalacje lepiej zrobić po tynkach. Tak jak mówi aiki w tych miejscach zakryjesz uzupełnienia bruzd.

----------


## Regius

Generalnie wszystkie kable na poddaszu (5x2,5 mm2, 3x2,5 mm2 do gniazdek, 3x1,5 mm2 do oświetlenia) lecą po ścianie gdzie będzie umywalka lub wanna i będą prowadzone mniej więcej na wysokości przyszłego styropianu (3-7 cm ponad stropem). Będą się krzyżować z podejściami do baterii umywalkowych, baterii wannowej i być może do prysznica (finalna lokalizacja jeszcze nie ustalona) oraz z odpływem umywalki. 

Ale tak jak radzicie, zrobię wod-kan po tynkach, tylko przy bruzdowaniu będę musiał pamiętać o przewodach elektrycznych. 

Dzięki za rady i jeszcze raz przepraszam autora dziennika za zamieszanie w jego wątku.

----------


## chilli banana

> Kurcze tylko te zgrzewanie w kazdym zgięciu, zakręcie, przejściu nad rurką itd. mnie denerwuje. Tak to rozwijamy pex-a i po robocie...
> 
> Przelicze sobie jeszcze dziś z ciekawości jaki będzie koszt na PP. Za 2 rozdzielacze, rurki, złączki wyszło mi około 1500zł.
> 
> Ten system zgrzewany na PP też ma jakieś "lepsze i gorsze" rurki ??


_arek_ przeliczałeś ten koszt? duża ci wyszła różnica w cenie?

----------


## _arek_

Koniec końców w końcu nie policzyłem  :smile:   Zostałem jednak przy pex i rozdzielaczach.  Przemawia do mnie prostota wykonania, praktycznie tylko rozwijasz rurki, podłączasz rozdzielacze, zaciskasz końcówki i po temacie.

 Akurat wychodzimy na budkę, to wieczorkiem dokładnie napisze ile czego i po ile...

----------


## chilli banana

> Koniec końców w końcu nie policzyłem   Zostałem jednak przy pex i rozdzielaczach.  Przemawia do mnie prostota wykonania, praktycznie tylko rozwijasz rurki, podłączasz rozdzielacze, zaciskasz końcówki i po temacie.
> 
>  Akurat wychodzimy na budkę, to wieczorkiem dokładnie napisze ile czego i po ile...


tak, wiem, że to jest dość proste, bo mój mąż robił w ten sposób u swoich rodziców, ale wtedy miał dostęp do profesjonalnej zaciskarki
ale ciekawa byłam, czy policzyłeś tę różnicę - my pewnie alupexa będziemy kłaść, więc to tylko czysto teoretyczne pytanie  :wink: 
ale ceny możesz zapodać, jakie udało ci się znaleźć  :smile:  też po mału szukam rurek

----------


## agb

> Koniec końców w końcu nie policzyłem   Zostałem jednak przy pex i rozdzielaczach.  Przemawia do mnie prostota wykonania, praktycznie tylko rozwijasz rurki, podłączasz rozdzielacze, zaciskasz końcówki i po temacie.


Dokładnie to samo mnie przekonało i planuję tak zrobić :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Co do materiałów to koniec końców wybrałem Kisana.  Po pierwsze to podejścia/kolanka te do których montujemy baterie/wężyki do wody udało mi się znaleźć najtaniej bo coś kolo 18zł/szt.  Do tego nie było problemów z zakupem rur na metry.  Wszędzie gdzie patrzylem to tylko całe "klębki" po 100/200m. No i jako jedyny sklep mial wszystko od jednego producenta systemu. No chyba, że po prostu nie umim szukać  :tongue: 

Co do cen to:
Rurka 16mm - 2.9zł/mb, rurka 20 - 6.5zl/mb, kolanka - 18zł/szt, trójnik - 16/16/16  - 18zł/szt, izolacja na rurki - 5zł/10mb

Razem za cały kpl rurek, złączek itd dałem 1031zł - mam nadzieje, że dobrze przeliczyłem zapotrzebowanie na rurki i nie będzie bubu - jutro mam mieć towar na miejscu. 

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej jakoś do mnie nie przemawiały mosiężne rozdzielacze do wody użytkowej więc postanowiłem zamówić z nierdzewki.  Najtaniej wyszedł velvex - 420zł za 2szt rozdzielaczy 

1x 5obwodów
1x 6obwodow - tutaj dałem złączki pex 20mm pod podejście do wanny.



Czyli za całość materiałów ~ 1500zł 

Co do samej instalacji to zrobię podobnie jak *Seler* u siebie czyli : 

Do pierwszego rozdzielacza podejdę jak największy przekrojem - ale to podłączy mi już Jacek jak będzie "skladał" kotłownie.  Z tego rozdzielacza będą podejścia w prywatnej łazience - wanna, kibelek, pryszic, umywalka + woda do pralki w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym + woda do umywalki w kotłowni.  Z tego rozdzielacza pex 20mm zasilenie do drugiego w 'wspólnej" łazience - umywalka, prysznic, kibelek + zlew w kuchni, zmywarka. Tytaj tez zastosuje jedyny trojnik i zrobie odejście na wodę pod lodówkę z kostkarką (jeśli takowa będzie)

No i tak to ma po krotce wyglądać, zaciskarkę wypożyczę elektryczną. Przy rozdzielaczach złączki skręcane i żadnych łączeń w podłodze.

To tyle w teorii zobaczymy co wyjdzie w praktyce hahah  :big lol: 

Poza tym w końcu mam swoją upragnioną bramę.  Po tym jak zakupiłem taką ze zwykłym prowadzeniem stwierdziłem, że przy chęci posiadania podnośnika w garage raczej nie będzie to współpracować.... Także nie myśląc zbyt wiele opyliłem tamta i zamówiłem z takim oto skośnym prowadzeniem. Szału nie ma, ale i tak jest o wiele lepiej. Mogłaby iść jeszcze trochę wyżej pod konstrukcje wiązarów no ale... i tak jest lepiej niż było. Może po tym jak już podnośnik będzie na miejscu coś jeszcze się wykombinuje...




Trafiła się tez w dobrej $$ nówka sztuka nie śmigana taka o to magiczna laseczka  :smile:  To tak już wstępem do podłogówki


Porobiłem tez kilka podejść kanalizacyjnych - pod zlew w kuchni i do pralki w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym.


Zrobiłem tez mały  "serek szwajcarski" ze ściany we wspólnej łazience pod przyszły rozdzielacz - nie będę dawał tu żadnej skrzyneczki tylko ładnie obrobię wnękę i zabuduję ja w szafce pod umywalką. Nie wiem, czy nie za duże japy porobiłem pod podejścia kanalizacyjne i wody, ale nie miałem nic innego do bruzdowania więc wierciłem sobie koronka pod puszki.... 


No i to byłoby na tyle z newsów z placu boju.... powoli powoli, ale coś tam zawsze do przodu.

----------


## chilli banana

a ile masz tych rurek, że ci się opłaca na metry kupować? nie wyjdzie taniej w takim zwoju 200m? 
mało ci wyszło za te rurki, my liczymy 2k na same tylko rurki miedziane, a gdzie jeszcze pexy
tacker fajny, tym bardziej że nówka sztuka
poka bramę z drugiej strony  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Jak dawno już nigdzie nie bylo- poka to ..., Oba tamto.

----------


## chilli banana

> Jak dawno już nigdzie nie bylo- poka to ..., Oba tamto.


nie znam zwrotu "oba tamto", więc nie wiem czy to z ironią, czy nie, ale jak cię aiki razi moja polszczyzna, to mogę edytować post

żeby nie było - to taki żart sytuacyjny miał być z pokazaniem tej bramy  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> nie znam zwrotu "oba tamto", więc nie wiem czy to z ironią, czy nie, ale jak cię aiki razi moja polszczyzna, to mogę edytować post
> 
> żeby nie było - to taki żart sytuacyjny miał być z pokazaniem tej bramy


Nie razi. Wręcz przeciwnie. W podstawówce to było używane i po tylu latach wróciło.  :smile: 
Chyba się robię stary, że takie rzeczy zauważam.

----------


## _arek_

Poka, poka toż to normalne  :yes:  Ale "oba" też nie znam.... może "zoba" to tak....

Co do rurek to pex 16 brałem 100m , ale już np pex 20 potrzebowałem tylko 30m.... to ile wy tego orurowania macie. że aż tyle ?? Chociaż z moją skromną parteróweczką to tyle wychodzi a u was przebić się na sama górę waszego wieżowca to już kilkadziesiąt ładnych metrów pójdzie  :tongue: 

Brama na chwilę obecna ma podwójne zabezpieczenie antywłamaniowe hahah  :big lol:

----------


## Tec99

> Trafiła się tez w dobrej $$ nówka sztuka nie śmigana taka o to magiczna laseczka  To tak już wstępem do podłogówki


Witam
Jak skończysz podłogówkę, to chętnie przytulę tą magiczną laseczkę  :big grin:

----------


## seler2

> Co do rurek to pex 16 brałem 100m ,


Przy rozstawie 15cm to daje 15m2 podłogówki... tylko jeden pokój robisz a reszta na grzejnikach?

Edyta: rozumiem że to tylko woda?

----------


## _arek_

Dobrze Edyta rozumiesz  :yes:   To tylko woda na razie, może *chili* też myślała, że to na wszystko ten tysiak poszedł.... a to zaledwie kropla w morzu potrzeb na rureczki... ze wstępnych wyliczanek na podłogówkę około 1,5km rurki potrzeba....

Zastanawiam się tylko czy brać te  PE-RT Blue Floor  z Kana czy zwykłego pexa... czy ten Kan nie jest zbyt mocno sprężysty ??

*Tec99* nie ma problema  :yes:

----------


## grzesio1712

To tanio te rurki wyszły. A na rozdzielaczach złączki i tak masz mosiężne.
Na alupexa trzeba uważać, bo wystarczy stanąć na nią i już się robi płaska (styropian w sumie zadziała jak amortyzator), PE-Xc jest odporna na ciężar ludzkiego ciała. Alupex łatwiejszy w formowaniu.

----------


## _arek_

> A na rozdzielaczach złączki i tak masz mosiężne....


W sumie tez tak o tym sobie pomyślałem.... ale zawsze to już mniej tego mosiądzu  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

> Dobrze Edyta rozumiesz   To tylko woda na razie, może *chili* też myślała, że to na wszystko ten tysiak poszedł.... a to zaledwie kropla w morzu potrzeb na rureczki... ze wstępnych wyliczanek na podłogówkę około 1,5km rurki potrzeba....


nie no ja o wodzie mówie/myślę  :wink: 
trochę tych metrów faktycznie mamy, bo nasze pomieszczenia są wysokie, więc tak jak mówisz - przebić się na górę to i wychodzi sporo mb
to jak obczaisz co i jakie rurki to pisz  :smile: 
my robimy wyceny u 3 hydraulików licząc na %% (samo kupno materiałów, bez robocizny)

----------


## _arek_

Ehhhh jak zwykła brak czasu na aktualizacje... Kiedyś zastanawiałem się dlaczego ludziska tak nieterminowo uzupełniali swoje wpisy... teraz już wiem  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Jeśli chodzi o postępy to jak zwykle niezbyt spektakularne ale pomału do przodu.  Udało nam się zakończyć kładzenie rurek wodnych. Mam położone dwie łazienki i doprowadzenie pod zlew kuchni i zmywarkę.  Pozostało jeszcze poprowadzić zasilanie do pralki ale to już pikuś.  

Styro w miejscach gdzie przebiegają rurki mamy w 3 warstwach 10+5+5 i właśnie w tej pierwszej 5 wycinałem kanały dla rurek. Główne linie zasilające z jednego do drugiego rozdzielacza puściłem w tej pierwszej 10cm warstwie styro....  KAnały wypalałem lutownica która ma chyba z 20lat biedaczka nie raz juz mocno podśmierdywała z transformatora  :big grin:  Dała jednak dzielnie rade mimo 75w mocy, teraz widzę sa nawet 200w, wiec prace przy takiej powinny iść znacznie szybciej.


Pierwsze była nasza prywatna łazienka. Nie chciałem już pakować rozdzielacza nigdzie w jej wnętrzu bo jakoś nie moglem znależć dla niego miejsca więc zrobiliśmy go za ściana w garażu i stamtąd ciągnęliśmy wszystkie rurki.  Do wszystkich ujęć był pex16 a tylko do wanny zrobiłem podejście pex20.  Deszczownicy nie planujemy także powinno być OK.

Niestety wyjścia pionów kanalizacyjnych mamy tak zrobione (ekipa), że musiałem rury puszczać po styropianie żeby uzyskać odpowiednie spadki.... Trochę mi to ne pasowało bo wolałbym aby były nakryte pełną warstwą izolacji.



Na początku wszystkie rurki układałem na styro i chcieliśmy później wycinać bruzdy od spodu kolejnej warstwy i nakrywać rurki, jednak po chwili stwierdziliśmy, że to beznadziejny pomysł i będzie to babranie w .... . Zerwałem więc wszystko i zaczęliśmy bruzdować w leżącym już styro i wkładać rurki wewnątrz....

Na początku było tak....



Jednak jakoś nie moglem na to patrzyć zerwałem i później było już znacznie przyjemniej  :tongue:  :tongue: 



Te dwie grube czerwone rurki przechodzące przez ścianę to zasilanie wody do rozdzielacza w drugiej łazience...



Pierwsza przymiarka odpływu i dopasowanie docelowego odejścia kanalizacji. Trochę żałuję że nie wziąłem jednak zamiast 80 odpływu 90cm. Bedzie sporo miejsca więc by się zmieścił... a tak to sobie myślałem, że dojdą płytki, kleje itd i może 90 nie wejść no trudno...
 

Później nakryliśmy wszystko ostatnia piątka styropianu i przenieśliśmy sie do drugiej łazienki..

----------


## _arek_

Druga łazienka to rozdzielacz na kibelek, prysznic, umywalkę, podejście do kuchni czyli zlew i  ujęcie do zmywarki.  Planuje tez na trójniku zrobic odejsce pod ladówke z kostkarką ale nie wiem czy takowa koniec końców bedzie więc to jeszcze zobaczymy....

No to start...

Główne żyły zasilające rozdzielacz....


Chwilowo tylko ułożone w celu wyrównania poziomu.  Musimy wypalić zapas drewna i wynieść wkład kominka, który jest w salonie i dopiero wtedy będziemy tam mogli rozłożyć styropian i zatopić rurki.  Chociaż patrząc na pogodę, to nie wiem czy najpierw nie ułożymy garażu żeby jednak można było gdzieś zmarznięte tyłki ogrzać  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Wnęka na rozdzielacz , rozdzielacz będzie bez żadnej szafki a tylko schowany w szafce pod umywalkowej, która kiedyś tam sobie zbudujemy. Wnęka wykuta i podrównana jakąś resztka tynku.


Nie wiem czy to mądre czy nie, ale tak mi przyszło do głowy że rozdzielacz będzie się wychładzał od ścian więc przykleiłem trochę stryro ... nie chamiałem już od nowa kuć więc chyba zostanie taki nie osłonięty... Szkoda, że lampka wcześniej się nie zapaliła to ładnie bym to siatkom i klejem zaciągnął a teraz to już nie wiem czy za płytko nie będzie.... Także na tą chwilę jest tak ale prawdopodobnie nie wytrzymam i założę siatkę klej  :smile: 

Spróbowałem sobie też jak działa kalibrator  :smile: 


Dalsza część pracy i rezania "kanałów" na rurki...

Tutaj już linie zasilające w otulinie o doprowadzone pod rozdzielacz..


Zasilenie prysznica 


Tutaj, widać jak podejście pod umywalkę też musi być poprowadzona po górnej warstwie styro, niestety inaczej się nie dało... Mam nadzieje ze nieb będzie mi to wychładzać posadzki w tym miejscu.


Rezanko do podejścia wody w kuchni... I gotowe już ułożone rurki w otulnie 
 

Gotowe podejście wody i odpływu ze zmywarki i zlewu w kuchni....


W koncu mozna teraz bedziee rozkladac styro na spokojnie bez konieczności kombinowania z rurami.  Dziś musimy powoli ogarnąć garaż ktory do tej pory byl skladzikiem wszystkiego "co potrzebne" I można bedzie zabrać się za rozkladanie styropianu....

----------


## sebcioc55

Profesjonalnie to wszystko wyglada  :smile: 
Jedyne co mozna by wytknac to niepotrzebne osobne podejscie pod zmywarke, zarowno woda jak i kanaliza. Zwlaszcza ze widze ze zmywarka bedzie kolo zlewu. Sa specjalne syfony z pidejscie pod zmywarke, tak samo zawory do wody.. no ale jak juz masz to masz  :smile:

----------


## dez

Tak sobie myślę że skoro rurki w warstwie ocieplenia to po co otulina? Pytam, bo akurat też styro rozkładam i planowałem pp bez otuliny układać (bez piankowania żeby luz był).

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja dawałem otulinę tylko tam gdzie szło w pustaku. W styropianie bez wszak on sam jest dobrą izolacją.

----------


## _arek_

*Sebcio*  Jakoś tak sobie  założyłem, że nie będzie żadnych trójników w ścianach, fakt  można zmywarkę podpiąć na kraniku/trójniku tak teraz mam u siebie.... Ale rurka już była to zrobiłem  :smile:  Odpływ osobny powstał jakoś przypadkiem...... teraz mam taki właśnie do syfonu i trochę gulga i bulgocze przy zmywaniu kiedy wodę oddaje.  A że w kawalerce zmywarka zaraz przy kanapie prawie stoi hahah  :smile:  to trochę słychać. Więc sobie zrobiłem osobno żeby nie gulgało  :smile: 

Wogóle to muszę podjechać do Ciebie po tą zgrzewarkę do rurek PP i na szybki kurs, bo zaraz będę musiał się zgrzewać właśnie....


*dez*  PP też bym nie wkładał w otulinę ale pex16 jest naprawdę cienką rurką, więc nawet fajniej się go układało w ten styropian.... siedzi ładnie, stabilnie nic nie trzeba piankować... Bez otuliny to takie słomki.  Otulina to koszt 5zł 10m a więc u siebie wydałem na wszystko  30zł  :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Znów mój dzienniczek bo w porównaniu z dziennikami innych tak go mogę nazwać spadł w czeluści 2 strony  :big lol:   Standardowo braki czasu...

Generalnie cały czas grzebiemy przy styropianie i wodzie.  Teraz już nie ma tak spektakularnych przyrostów jak to było przy kładzeiu bloczków. To tu się coś zrobi to tam się poprawi tu nie zrobi, bo nie ma jeszcze tamtego i tak w kółko.  

Zakopałem i przepuściłem pod styro w docelowe miejsce rurkę do światłowodu, wypuściłem tez na zewnątrz kable do bramy i domofonu, zasypałem w końcu dół przy wejściu do którego ciągle ktoś po ciemku sobie wpadał  :big lol: 



Mamy  już wszędzie w domu rozłożoną folie i styropian, został tylko kawałek w garażu, ale nie mogliśmy dokończyć bo muszę puścić rurki do zlewu w kotłowni. Rurek nie mogłem puścić, bo do kotłowni przeniósł się cały bajzel z domu i dopiero dziś o ogarnęliśmy I taka to właśnie reakcja łańcuchowa....  :smile:  W sumie to folię i styropian prawie wszędzie ułożyła Ania a ja w tym czasie ogarniałem rurki z wodą... Tam gdzie ona układała ja wpadałem z lutownica i wypalałem kanały wodne...

 




Gdyby nie ten sprzęcior skonstruowany przez mojego tatę - umarłby w butach - swoją drogą wyszedł mu 100x solidniej niż te kupne...



Praktycznie  zakończyliśmy instalacje wodne... muszę tylko zakręcić śrubunki do jednego rozdzielacza zamocować i podpiąć wężyki. Kupiłem dość fajne szafki które dodatkowo mają na dole taką ruchomą "zasłonkę" wiec w razie co nie będzie szpary między rozdzielaczem a posadzką.... 



Niekiedy przydałaby się druga para łapek do pomocy  :smile:  Jakaś tam mała cześć puzli i sznureczek do uszczelniania gwintów - bardzo fajna sprawa. Szybko i czysto.



Jutro ma podejść hydraulik, który robi akurat u sąsiada i zacisnąć mi kolanka na podejściach do baterii i wężyków.  Miałem wypożyczyć zaciskarkę ale ciągle zarezerwowana a trafiła się okazja więc skorzystam...

Przyszły tez rozdzielacze i szafki do podłogówki.  Ze względu, że chcę zrobić dość krótkie pętle max 80m musiałem rozbić się na dwa rozdzielacze. Jednak będzie w kotłowni a drugi w przedpokoju.... Zresztą przy długich pętlach też bym się nie zmieścił na jednym. Rozdzielacze kupiłem Capricorn z nierdzewki.


Gdybym wiedział co mnie czeka przy pakowaniu szafki na duży rozdzielacz już od początku wstawiłbym tam bloczki 11 a nie 24.  Było niezłe rezańsko  


Rurki na podłogówkę też już czekają na swoja kolejkę, na razie wzięliśmy 2x600m trzeba będzie dokupić, ale chcemy zobaczyć ile dokładni braknie... Ze wstępnych wyliczeń powinno być jeszcze 200m ale zobaczymy co wyjdzie w praniu...

 

Materiał na rozwijak też już jest  :big lol: 



No i na koniec coś miłego a nie tylko styropiany, rurki,szafki,rozdzielacze.... 

Znajomy miał akurat baaaaaaardzo dobre ceny na panel vinylowy klejony, więc wybraliśmy sobie już podłogę... A że o promo dowiedzieliśmy się 2dni przed końcem trzeba było podjąć expresową decyzję  :roll eyes: 

Padło na pierwsze z prawej, w realu wyglądają o wiele lepiej. Kładziemy wszędzie oprócz "prywatnej" łazienki... Tam ma być kabina bez brodzikowa i chyba jednak nie zaryzykujemy. Chociaż słyszeliśmy opinie, że klejony vinyl można kłaść i pod prysznicem.

DESIGNFLOORING RUBENS KP104 LIGHT WORN OAK
 

Ufffff się nazbierało tego.... za każdym razie po takim poście tasiemcu obiecuję sobie robić na bieżąco.

----------


## sebcioc55

brawo Ty !  :smile:  ale widzę że garaż na bogato ocieplany   :wink:  no i patent z krzesłem się przyjął.
BTW jeżeli będziesz coś jeszcze ciął w BK i masz jakiegoś multitoola to nim spróbuj, idzie wolniej niż flexem ale kurzy się duuuuużo mniej  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Ależ Ci to idzie  :big tongue:  Rewelacja, teraz to już mnie przegoniłeś  :big tongue:  Ciesze się że dajesz dużo zdjęć, przyda się  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Fajnie to wygląda. Masz we mnie wiernego fana i mam nadzieję, że naśladowcę w kwestii instalacji ciepłej i zimnej wody na rozdzielaczach.
Jedno pytanie: dlaczego szafki pod rozdzielacz nie instalowałeś przed tynkami?

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka *_arek_* 
Gratuluję postępów, taka uwaga odnośnie tej nici teflonowej rozmawiałem z paroma hydraulikami i każdy twierdził że te nici są super i sami używają bo szybko łatwo i czystko ale tylko jako rozwiązanie tymczasowe (coś podłączyć np do próby ciśnieniowej i potem ściągnąć). Potrafią szybko puścić taką miałem od nich opinię i że klasyczne konopie to rozwiązanie bardziej pewne. Sam nie zgłębiłem tematu poszedłem w klasykę :big lol: 

Mam pytanko odnośnie paneli bo też je rozważam (tylko ta firma co u ciebie wchodzi w rachubę) napisz mi na priv ile zapłaciłeś za m2 w tej promocji i podpytaj jak możesz kolegę który to sprzedaje czy za jakiś czas nie będzie znowu jakiejś promki bo był bym zainteresowany.

Pozdro i powodzenia

----------


## grv

> Hejka *_arek_* 
> Gratuluję postępów, taka uwaga odnośnie tej nici teflonowej rozmawiałem z paroma hydraulikami i każdy twierdził że te nici są super i sami używają bo szybko łatwo i czystko ale tylko jako rozwiązanie tymczasowe (coś podłączyć np do próby ciśnieniowej i potem ściągnąć). Potrafią szybko puścić taką miałem od nich opinię i że klasyczne konopie to rozwiązanie bardziej pewne. Sam nie zgłębiłem tematu poszedłem w klasykę


Ja założyłem wszędzie taśmę teflonową, a potem przeklinałem ją 2 dni pod nosem i zamieniałem na konopie.
Nieszczelności przy taśmie na poziomie 80%, przy konopiach 0%. Być może zależy to od wprawy.

----------


## asolt

> .... Być może zależy to od wprawy.


Nie, nie zalezy od wprawy, tylko i wyłacznie konopie

----------


## Doli.

> Ja założyłem wszędzie taśmę teflonową, a potem przeklinałem ją 2 dni pod nosem i zamieniałem na konopie.
> Nieszczelności przy taśmie na poziomie 80%, przy konopiach 0%. Być może zależy to od wprawy.


U nas to samo. Mąż najpierw teflon, a potem [email protected]%#^$%^%$^ i konopie...  :wink:

----------


## grzesio1712

Arku, powtórzę poprzedników. Tylko i wyłącznie pakuły i pasta. Za dużo usterek widziałem z udziałem teflonu jako uszczelniania. Jedyną zaletą jest czystość gwintów, a szczelność żadna

----------


## _arek_

Pożyjemy zobaczymy w takim razie  :big lol:   Nie będę już tego rozkręcał.  Jak przeżyje to OK,   jak nie to się przekręci raz jeszcze. 
Robiłem na tym Loctite  łączenia w swojej kawalerce i nic nie pociekło. 

*Anonim* akcja była tylko do końca marca. Nie wiem czy coś będzie, raczej mówił że to na początku roku jest. Ogólnie w okolicy  Szczecina można je kupić za około 70-80zl netto/m2 z montażem chyba 8%. Jak dobrze zagadasz to może i mniej się uda. Na targach mieli cenę 64zl2... Ale nie wiem dokładnie na które kolekcje/wzory   

*Regius*  Nie było przed tynkami bo ich jeszcze nie miałem  :big grin:   Przed tynkami walczyłem z elektryką i nie myślałem o wodzie za wiele. Chociaż może to i błąd ale jadę dość mocno etapowo i nie wybiegam do przodu... Chociaż nie powiem  czasem nie jest to zbyt dobre....  Jeśli wiesz co gdzie już na 100% to można i wstawić przed tynkiem. A najlepiej to już przy murowaniu zrobić sobie ściankę w tym miejscu z 12 i nie będzie kucia. Szczególnie jak to jakaś duuża szafa.

*Sebo* na całe szczęście etap kucia mam już za sobą... Musiałem tylko jednego zapakować do ściany. Reszta natynkowe. 

Co do sprzętu to co kryje się pod pojęciem multitool ?? 

No fotel musi być  :cool: 

Miałeś wpaść na inspekcję  :tongue: 

Maszynki jeszcze nie użyłem w razie co, bo czekam na zamówienie z rurkami. 

W okolicy  PPR max fi32 tylko mieli.   Niestety  na necie niby wszystko dostępne a za chwilę babeczka dzwoni, że nie ma tego i tego i czy chce czekać czy ma oddać za to kasę.  A że to właśnie kolanek ppr fi40 nie mieli to czekam...  Brałem też rury PCv 110 na  piony kanalizacyjne u nas po 24zł za 2m  a Wiplast połowę tego....  Kolanka też zyla na sztuce mniej...  To nabrałem już w jednym miejscu wszystkiego razem...

----------


## _arek_

Wodociągów ciąg dalszy... 

W sumie można powiedzieć, że instalacje wodne mamy zakończone w 90% pozostało "tylko" podciągnąć zasilanie do pierwszego z rozdzielaczy no i nabić instalację jakimś ciśnieniem co by sprawdzić jak mi to wyszło  :big tongue: 

wszystkie pexy przed skręceniem potraktowane kalibratorem z gradownikiem

 

Tak jak wspominałem na budowie obok grasował Pan hydraulik z zaciskarką do pexa więc po sąsiedzku zaszedł i do mnie.  Po zakończonej robocie chciałem uiścić jakąś opłatę grzecznościową,  ale ku mojemu zaskoczeniu zostałem pogoniony hahah  :roll eyes:  Pożyczałem tez kilkukrotnie klucz do śrubunków, bo jego brak mnie zaskoczył..... także duuuży + za bezinteresowną pomoc. 

 

A tutaj tak dla zobrazowania ile daje tej nici do gwintów -  na bogato, nie żałuje, na pewno jest tego ze 2x więcej niż piszą na opakowaniu  :big lol: 


No i tak to teraz się prezentuje na gotowo....

Rozdzielacz w garażu do którego podepnę główne zasilanie na PPR 32 z tego rozdzielacza wychodzi zasilanie drugiego w małej łazience (pex20). 
Dodatkowo zaopatruje on w wodę łazienkę prywatną i tutaj mamy - kibelek, prysznic, wanna (pex20), umywalka. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze - pralka. Kotłownia zlew.

 


Rozdzielacz w małej łazience zasila umywalkę, prysznic, kibelek, zlew w kuchni oraz zmywarkę.
Wnęka zostanie oczywiście ładnie obrobiona w późniejszym terminie przy pracy z płytkami/ścianami.... Szafki na rozdzielacz brak, bedzie  schowany w szafce pod umywalką.

 


Skręciłem też i wstępnie powiesiłem rozdzielacz do podłogówki - firma Caprocorn 12 sekcji, jest też drugi 7sekcji w kotłowni




Kiedy ja się zabawiałem z rurkami Ania rozłożyła folie  w salonie, 2xpokój i kawałek sypialni....


Niestety teraz mamy bloka w postaci nieotrzymania zamówienia z rurkami PPR oraz kolankami i rurami PCV do kotłowni. Wspominałem już o tym w poprzednim poście. Dziś cały dziań dzwoniłem do sklepu i nic..... nawet nikt nie odebrał. Dopiero po milionowym telefonie odebrał jakiś gość i stwierdził, że Pani od zamówień nie ma w pracy już drugi dzień. Miał sprawdzić co z zamówieniem u kogoś, kto się tym zajmuje w zastępstwie i dooopa cisza !!! Później już nawet i on nie odebrał... 
Towar miał być wysłany najpóźniej w poniedziałek mamy czwartek.  Mam nadzieję, że jednak dojdzie przed weekendem, bo brak tych rurek strasznie blokuje dalsze prace z rozkładaniem podłogówki.  Maja być one właśnie pod główna trasa gdzie będą przebiegać wszystkie rurki  przy rozdzielaczu.... No chyba, że jakoś zaczniemy powoli rozkładać a później jakoś się to wyrzeźbi. Nie wiem zobaczymy, ale wqrwiony jestem niemiłosiernie. 2tyg czekam już na to zamówienie... Pierwszy tydzień OK nie mieli na stanie kolanek i czegoś jeszcze więc sam powiedziałem, że poczekam ale teraz to już przegięcie...


Aaaaa no i jeszcze byłbym zapomniał *Sebcio* wierna kopia twojego wynalazku hahah :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

Wynalazek zajebisty  :popcorn: 
Z wiplastem niestety tak jest, też kiedyś zamawiałem to nie obyło się bez problemów. Jednak jak raz brałem od nich duże zamówienie na przyłącza wod-kan pod drogę 80m to było wzorowo.Tufaj na forum też pare osób miały z nimi przeboje. Więc to zależy pewnie od tego co kupujesz...
To przyłącze pod szafką z umywalką to czemu takie? Nie wiem na jakiej jest wysokości, ale pod umywalkę zazwyczaj się daje zawory w szafce, albo bateria podtynkową.

----------


## grzesio1712

No muszę przyznać, że rozdzielacze to montujesz lepiej niż niejeden "hydraulik" na budowie ;p
Pozwolę dać sobie kolejną radę z życia wziętą ;p Izolację ucinaj 0,5-1 cm pod zaciskiem lub śrubunkiem i owijaj taśmą...
Na skrętnych śrubunkach woda lubi czasem kapać i wszystko pójdzie w izolację.

----------


## _arek_

Co do Wiplastu to myślę, że ktoś dal ciała, bo towar dojechał do nich w piątek w sobotę mieli pakować i wysyłać. Jednak miła Pani nie była w pracy i pewnie ktoś kto miał się tym zająć tez dal ciała.... Ogólnie rano miałem już telefon bo Pani wróciła do pracy i twierdziła, że już pakują i dziś na 1000% wysyłają. Rzekome problemy z produkcją... Ale skoro już jechało w piątek to jakie problemy ??

 No nic koniec końców wszystko mam nadzieje ogarnięte. Poprosiłem aby w ramach zadośćuczynienia za opóźnienie  podesłali to kurierem z zaznaczoną opcja dostawy na następny dzień.  Jutro piątek więc wiem jak to z kurierami bywa,  taka opcja może pomóc...  jestem dobrej myśli.  Przez weekend coś by się podłubało no bo jak to tak wolne  :big lol: 

Odnośnie podejść w łazience to zrobiłem tak bo było wygodniej na tej blaszce niż dwa osobno. Teoretycznie wszystko było wymierzone tak jak mamy teraz w mieszkaniu ale sprowadzę to raz jeszcze. Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi.


*grzesio* dzięki za pochwałkę, szczególnie że to "mój pierwszy raz"  :roll eyes: . Co do izolacji rurek to faktycznie dobra podpowiedz. Jeszcze można zrealizować.

----------


## chilli banana

Wiplast jeszcze mi się czkawką odbija - u nas finalizacja zamówienia trwała ponad miesiąc, a ile maili wysłanych..
zamówienie zresztą rozbite na nie wiem ile paczek, kilka rzeczy pomylonych, ostatnia dostawa po grubo ponad miesiącu - kurier przywiózł JEDNĄ złączkę redukcyjną za kilka zł  :big lol:  na koszt sklepu oczywiście, byłam pewna, że oddadzą po prostu te kilka zł ale przysłali kuriera  :wink: 

gratuluję postępów - to już bliżej niż dalej  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Heh czyli widzę nie jestem odosobniony w przygodach pt Wiplast.  Szkoda, bo ceny mają na prawdę fajne - ponad połowa tego co w sklepie.... Mam nadzieję, że słowa dotrzymają i paka będzie na jutro.... Po prostu trzeba towar zamawiać duuuużo wcześniej haha  :smile: 




> gratuluję postępów - to już bliżej niż dalej


Dzięki, też tak sobie to tłumaczymy  :roll eyes: 

*grzesio*  z powodu opóźnienia w dostawie rurek PPR i braku poważniejszych zajęć wziąłem do siebie to co napisałeś i owinąłem izolacje izolacją.

Wygodnie nie było ale jakoś się udało. Jeśli koś będzie to miał robić to od razu przed spięciem rurek. 

Trochę mnie gryzł ten widok czarnej izolki.... nie komponował  się z moimi świecidełkami więc też go rozświetliłem haha  :big tongue: 

 


A teraz najlepszy numer jaki mi się ostatnio przydarzył, w sumie to jeszcze  nigdy tak nie miałem. Tak to jest jak się człowiek ledwo obudzi i już pędem na budkę do roboty leci  :smile:  

 Rozumiem dwie różne skarpetki... ale to już przegięcie  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## micbarpia

W sumie chwila na budowie I beda tskie same nie ? :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Haha gorzej bym miał ze sparowaniem tego czystego  :smile:  


Jako, że niedługo posadzki zastanawiam się co wpakować, aby odseparować posadzkę w garażu pod brama wjazdową od świata zewnętrznego czyli np przyszłej kostki brukowej..... Planowałem tam dać np xps- a ale czy to nie bedzie zbyt miękkie/odksztaucalne ??  

Znalazłem takie bloczki uzupełniające z kinarytu... Czy nada się toto, będzie dobrze spełniać rolę izolacji i będzie na tyle wytrzymałe aby auto nie zrobiło mu kuku ??  

Taki bloczek 5x10cm dla dwóch bram na które bym go potrzebował  to koszt około 170zł. Bloczek 10x10cm to juz 470zł. W razie co można nawet kupić dwa te cieńsze i połączyć ze sobą wyjdzie taniej niż jeden 10x10.

Chciałem też coś wsadzić pomiędzy posadzkę a ramę drzwi tarasowych w salonie, aby nie dojechać  bezpośrednio  posadzką do ramy....

Ktoś coś doradzi podpowie ??

https://sklep.grupamagnum.eu/Klinary...elniajacy.html

Jest też jeszcze purenit


Czy olać oba i wyciąć coś z XPS - a ??

----------


## aiki

Dom w lesie. Jarek P. tam ładnie pokazał jak wywala takie odseparowanie bo wszystko popękało.

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie się tu do Ciebie zagląda  :smile:  Zawsze dużo zdjęć. Postraszyli tą nicią, a kupiłem taką samą. Gorzej bo mam w planach box podtynkowy do montażu i tam nie może pocieknąć nigdy. Teraz zastanawiam się nad pakułami i pastą heh.. Jakby mało było na głowie. Działaj bo będę obserwował  :big tongue:  

PS. Ostatnio coś nie mogliśmy się zdzwonić  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

*Aiki* mógłbyś jakimś linkiem poczęstować bo szukam szukam  i nie mogę tego znaleźć  :sad: 

Jak w takim razie najlepiej byloby to odizolowac aby ograniczyć uciekanie  ciepełka ¬ garaż ogrzewany. 


Wojtek coś tam wstawiam wklejam, czy dobrze robię nie  wiem to mój pierwszy w życiu kontakt z budowlanką, hydrauliką itd.... Co do nici kiedyś na tym robiłem i jest do dziś ok.  Rozmawiałem z hydraulikiem który pexa mi zaciskał czym on uszczelnia. Pokazał mi też nić tylko tego drugiego producenta Lock czy jakoś tam... Jednak zaznaczył, że robi nią tylko do rozmiaru gwintu 3/8" większe już jedzie pasta+ konopie i do tego jak już używa nici to też daje na  bogato nie tak jak podają na opakowaniu....

Dzwoniłeś do mnie ?? Kiedy ?? Co tam potrzebowałeś ??  Ostatnimi czasy skasowałem telefon i kontakty mam nie pełne może akurat i Ciebie "usunęło".  Podrzuć raz jeszcze nr to sobie zapiszem...

----------


## _arek_

Żeby nie było, że nic sie nie dzieje to mały uptodate  :smile: 

Zamówienie z Wiplastu w końcu dotarło ale oczywiście żeby  nie było zbyt pięknie to dwie rury PCV 110 są popękane i brakuje 7 kolanek 50/45*. Reklamacja złożona, rzekomo kolanek nie był więc nie dali a rury uszkodzone w transporcie i mają zwrócić $$. Szkoda tylko, że nie dali żadnego info o braku kolanek... Myślę, że to były moje ostatnie zakupy u nich....

Co do robótek budowlanych.   Zanim dostaliśmy rury z Wiplastu postanowiliśmy zacząć rozkładać podłogówkę... 

Pełni obaw i strachu jak nam pójdzie na pierwszy ogień poszła kuchnia.... Na początku oczywiście Ania zrobiła wszelkie obliczenia i plany rysunkowe co jak i w jakich odległościach układać (to taki mój osobisty kalkulatorek  :tongue:  ).  
 

No więc zaczęliśmy, na początku nieśmiało, ale już po chwili okazało się, że nie jest  to wcale takie straszne jak wydawać się mogło i sunęliśmy do przodu... Po chwili kuchnia była już ułożona... Rurki w kuchni co 15cm dawaliśmy wszędzie nawet pod szafkami.  Oczywiście codziennie jestm na budowie z pomocnicą,patyka mogla by ganiać godzinami  :big grin: 
 


Taker to na prawdę wspaniała machina pod warunkiem, że się nie zatnie  :big lol:  wtedy jest lekkie wqur wionko i wygrzebywanie spinek...  Także to co każdy użytkownik pisał jest jednak prawdą. Po wbici coraz większej ilości spinek  zacięcia zdarzają się rzadziej.

Jako, że kuchnia poszła sprawnie postanowiliśmy machnąć pokój "gościnny". Ciach pach i po robicie... Ogólnie zajęło nam to może ze 2/3 godzinki, co jak na pierwszy raz uważam za wielki sukces.  Rurki układane co 15cn a przy ścianach zewnętrznych co 10cm.


Kolejny dzień to łazienka tutaj już nie było tak pięknie, bo rurka mocno się prężyła na tak małej powierzchni... w sumie to trochę moja wina, trochę źle ja prowadziłem i nie potrzebnie starałem się prostować. Dopiero przy następnym pokoiku zaczailiśmy żeby po prostu wpuszczać sobie ją do pomieszczenia z dość sporym naddatkiem i niech się skręca sama w sobie tak jak została odwinięta z kręgu. Nie ma wtedy takich naprężeń i praktycznie sama się układa.  Także praktyka czyni mistrza  :big lol: 

Łazienka robiliśmy jak najgęściej się dało. Wyszło jak się ułożyło czyli co 5/7cm - Niestety tak jak pisałem źle rurkę układałem i środek wyszedł trochę szeroko, ale nie chciałem jej załamać. Jest tam około 15cm.


Po łazience machnęliśmy pokoik/pracownię Ani. Tutaj szło już na prawdę ładnie  :yes: 


Praktycznie w 5/6 roboczogodzin zrobiliśmy 4 pomieszczenia - czyli 7pętli. Tam gdzie wypadały dwie pętle za poradą Jacka robiliśmy jakby jedna w drugiej a nie dwie biegnące obok siebie.

Dobiegi do pokoików i łazienki.


Tutaj nasz sprzęt rozwijający, spełniający swoje zadanie w 100%. Trochę ciężko było zapakować na niego krążek 600m ważący około 70ka ale z pomocą Ani daliśmy radę  :smile: 


Niestety nie mogłem podpinać rurek pod rozdzielacz, bo nie miałem ułożonego zasilania rozdzielacza, wszystko przez opóźnienie Wiplastu, Na szczęście mam już wszystko i mogę działać.  

No wiec zgrzewanie rurek PPR czas zacząć. O tyle o ile rozkładanie pexa to baja z tym całym zgrzewaniem nie jest już tak słodko.  Pewnie jak już pisałem wcześniej praktyka czyni mistrza i w tym przypadku tak jest. Na początku poćwiczyć sobie na rurce fi20 której kawałek do testów otrzymałem od Sebcia. Zresztą maszynkę też od niego pożyczyłem - dzięki wielkie  :yes:  

O tyle o ile rurka 20mm jest fajna, lekka i poręczna to przy fi 40 i odcinkach po 2m nie jest już tak słodko.  Na początku nie obyło się bez pomyłek a to że kolanko źle wkleiłem a to znów nie byłem pewny, czy dobrze się zgrzało a to za mocno podgrzałem - więc ciach, ciach i od nowa  :smile:  

Ogólnie smrodek i zadymienie jest całkiem spore - nie wiem, czy to zawsze czy zależy np od materiału z jakiego wykonana jest rurka. Ale po pierwszych godzinach wyszedłem jak pijany z budowy  :big lol: 

Dalej szło już coraz lepiej ale jednak wolę rozwijać pexa niż bawić się w zgrzewanki, jest to o wiele bardziej upierdliwe, trzeba przestrzegać kilku zasad, zaznaczać ile włożyć do maszynki, nie przytrzymywać zbyt długo bo rurka się zasklepi, odliczać czas nagrzewania itd.  Gdyby nie masakryczna cena pexa 40 to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał.... Pewnie im więcej wykonamy połączeń tym sprawniej idzie ale..

 

Aaaa i użyłem też pakułek i pasty... W sumie praktycznie robota ta sama co przy nici tylko trochę więcej babrania i brudu. Nitka jednak lepiej mi pasuje. No ale sporo ma być pewniej to proszę bardzo gwint 1"

 


No i to na tyle, powoli działamy dalej...





 *WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT I MOKREGO DYNGUSA*

----------


## chilli banana

mógłybś arek napisać, dlaczego nie dawaliście dobiegów w otulinie? one mają grzać też przedpokój tak?
i wyjaśnić o co chodzi z tymi dwoma pętlami (za namową Jacka) - dlaczego tak?
co dawałeś przy ścianie?
ten etap przed nami, więc zbieram po mału info..

----------


## _arek_

Hej spoko mogę Ci coś napisać, ale pewnie nie zbyt wiele wniosę, bo sam zielony jestem  :big lol:  

Co do otuliny to powiem Ci szczerze, że nawet nie przeszło mi to przez łepetynę. Nie wiem czy to błąd czy nie, ale jak widzisz u nas te dobiegi zajmują sporo miejsca, więc pomyśleliśmy sobie, że bez sensu układać tam pętle z salonu tylko te rurki nam będą grzały .

Co do pętli w pętli to - bo tak  :big tongue:    Wykonawca naszej PC  podpowiedział, że tak robi i to działa więc tak zrobiliśmy...  Dla nas było to praktycznie bez różnicy w rozkładaniu.  Może jak Jacek zajrzy to coś więcej powie w temacie. Takie pętle będą tylko w tych mniejszych pomieszczeniach w salonie będą już normalnie 4 osobne...

Co dawałem przy ścianie ??   Nie wiem za bardzo o co kaman, ale na razie nic tam nie ma. Jest wywinęta czarna folia z pod styro i Ania na początku wywijała też tą srebrną z pod rurek, ale koniec końców chyba przestała.... W sumie to do końca  sam nie wiem, to była jej misja - nie wtrącałem się  :big tongue: 

Nooo to tak jak mówiłem na początku nie za wiele nowości wniosłem :big grin: 

Generalnie staraliśmy się,  aby pętle były jak najkrótsze, na początku mieliśmy w naszym planie wszystkie po około 90/100 a nawet 108m. Po rozmowie z Jackiem  teraz będą miały w okolicach 50/70m.

----------


## walec7_7

Sprawnie Wam to idzie  :smile:  I fajnie pooglądać fachową robotę  :big tongue:  Chyba też się skuszę na te pakuły  :big tongue:  Te PPR40 jaką ma średnicę w środku?

----------


## agb

> Co dawałem przy ścianie ??   Nie wiem za bardzo o co kaman, ale na razie nic tam nie ma. Jest wywinęta czarna folia z pod styro i Ania na początku wywijała też tą srebrną z pod rurek, ale koniec końców chyba przestała.... W sumie to do końca  sam nie wiem, to była jej misja - nie wtrącałem się


Chodziło chyba o taśmę brzegową/piankę dylatacyjną. Jestem na tym samym etapie i daję taśmę z lerle merle 150/8mm. Jest spoko pod warunkiem, że dostaniecie świeżą. Pierwsze kilka rolek miałem z półki i były "nowe". Reszta z regału miała jaśniejszy kolor i to powinno dać mi do myślenia. Okazało się, że musiało wyblaknąć i w ogóle się to nie klei. Na szczęście styropian dociska do ściany  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Chodziło chyba o taśmę brzegową/piankę dylatacyjną. Jestem na tym samym etapie i daję taśmę z lerle merle 150/8mm. Jest spoko pod warunkiem, że dostaniecie świeżą. Pierwsze kilka rolek miałem z półki i były "nowe". Reszta z regału miała jaśniejszy kolor i to powinno dać mi do myślenia. Okazało się, że musiało wyblaknąć i w ogóle się to nie klei. Na szczęście styropian dociska do ściany


dokładnie, chodziło mi o dylatację
i jakieś sprawdzone namiary na coś  :big lol: 

@arek, dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## agb

Gdybym miał czas wziąłbym https://allegro.pl/oferta/tasma-brze...25m-7290187576 21zł vs. 49 w LM.

----------


## chilli banana

> Gdybym miał czas wziąłbym https://allegro.pl/oferta/tasma-brze...25m-7290187576 21zł vs. 49 w LM.


mam tyle czasu  :smile:  dzięki agb  :smile: 
nie dość, że cena niższa, to jeszcze przez święta dają monety na allegro, zawsze parę groszy do przodu  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobra robota Panie Arku! :smile: 
Rurki w korytarzu bez otuliny to dobra rzecz. I tak cieo zostaje w domu wiec nie ma co przesadzac, chyba ze faktycznie jak petla jest bardzo dsleko od rozdzielacza to ok, ale w wiekszosc w malych domach to tylko wiecej roboty. Jeszcze jak ktos robi cienką wylewke to juz gorzej bo wtedy betonu mniej nad rurką.
Co do tych tasm brzegowych to warto to skonsultowac z wykonawcami posadzek, oni nie zawsze lubia jak sa gotowe i czesto im przeszkadzaja, wola sami rozkładać podczas ukladania betonu.

----------


## _arek_

Teraz to jak zwykle mi ćwieka zabiliście z tymi dobiegami, i znów będę chodził i rozmyślał, czy zrobić tak czy może inaczej haha to jest  najgorsze przy samoróbstwie  :big tongue: .... U nas od rozdzielacza jest jakieś  4/5m do pętli w pokoikach no i do łazienki gdzie w sumie dużo ciepełka będzie potrzeba... może i faktycznie dać tam otulinę ?? Tylko znów, czy na prawdę będą aż ta  duże straty ciepełka do posadzki przez te dobiegi ??

Co do taśmy dylatacyjnej to nie ma jej jeszcze po prostu dlatego pytałem o co pytasz  :smile:  Nie mam jeszcze zakupionej... Tak samo nie mamy dogadane kto ja będzie rozkładał. Zostało nam dużo takiej pianki po oknach - były nimi zabezpieczone - ekipa montująca pozwijała  je i mówiła, że sobie do posadzek możecie wykorzystać. Nie wywaliłem i tak leżą.  Czy to nie jest to samo co te taśmy brzegowe, nie wiem jaką mają grubość ale coś pewnie podobnie.

*
Walec* w sumie nie wiem ile ma średnicy zmierzę i napisze. Jacek podpowiedział właśnie, żeby brać PN10 bo na potrzeby podłogówki wystarczą a mają właśnie najcieńsze ścianki i największa średnice wewnętrzną.

Wczoraj udało mi się ukończyć  jedna nitkę od zasilania rozdzielacza. Oczywiście wytrzymać nie moglem, żeby nie sprawdzić czy to moje arcydzieło trzyma szczelność. Powiem szczerze, że jak na taką amatorkę to byłem pewny , że coś gdzieś będzie wyciekać.... Szczególnie przy jednym łączeniu nie byłem zadowolony z efektu.  Jakoś nie leży mi to zgrzewanie.  Udało się jednak jakoś połączyć klocki.



Kupiłem tez garść rzeczy potrzebnych żeby zmajstrować coś do pomiaru ciśnienia,  zegarek oczywiście wypożyczony od Seby  :roll eyes:  
 

Po chwili sprzęt był już gotowy do działania  :smile: 


NO to raz kozie śmierć, chwila prawdy nadeeeejjjjszła.  Na początek nabiłem 1bara, niby cicho nic nie słychać, no to dobiłem do 2 cisza - wskazówka stoi tam gdzie powinna, dobiłem do 3 - 4 nic cisza !!! Wskazówka ani drgnie... dobraa dajemy 5barów.  Dalej nic a wskazówka stoi jak zamurowana !! Banan na mordzie od ucha do ucha  :wave: 



Spuściłem całość i później jeszcze z 10 razy napompowałem takimi strzałami od 0 do 5 barów, nic nie puściło. Zostawiłem tak nabite i uchachany wróciłem  do domu.  Zobaczymy co będzie jutro pojutrze, ale jestem dobrej myśli.....

Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że zgrzewanie może upierdliwe ale na pewno idiotoodporne hahaha

----------


## chilli banana

> Rurki w korytarzu bez otuliny to dobra rzecz. I tak cieo zostaje w domu wiec nie ma co przesadzac, chyba ze faktycznie jak petla jest bardzo dsleko od rozdzielacza to ok, ale w wiekszosc w malych domach to tylko wiecej roboty. Jeszcze jak ktos robi cienką wylewke to juz gorzej bo wtedy betonu mniej nad rurką.
> Co do tych tasm brzegowych to warto to skonsultowac z wykonawcami posadzek, oni nie zawsze lubia jak sa gotowe i czesto im przeszkadzaja, wola sami rozkładać podczas ukladania betonu.


Seba, ile wg ciebie to daleko między pętlą a rozdzielaczem i ile ma cienka wylewka? 
to może mi pomoże w moich dylematach  :wink: 
żeby nie zaśmiecać u Arka, wrzucę mój projekt u mnie, jakbyś chciał coś skrobnąć, to możesz tam  :wink: 
dzięki za info nt. taśm brzegowych, na dniach powinniśmy dzwonić umawiać termin, to dowiem się, czy je chcą, czy nie

Radosnych Świąt dla Ciebie Arek i zaglądających  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja raz wykonałem trójnik PP że ściany bo zaczął przeciekać po pół roku  :sad: 

Pod posadzką wolałbym coś bez połączeń.

----------


## _arek_

No to żeś mnie Pan podbudował nie ma coo  :big lol:   Też wolałbym bez połączeniową ale co tam można dąć o w miarę normalnym przekroju i żeby milion za metr nie kosztowało ?? 

Dzisiejszy odczyt z zegara - nadal jest OK widać jakiś minimalny spadek,  ale to równie dobrze może być od różnicy temperatury.... 



W podłogówce ile będzie 1/2bary chyba nie więcej ?? Mam nadzieję, ze cieknąć nie będzie, bo w razie co nie wyobrażam sobie  ryć posadzkę aż do tej rury  :tongue:

----------


## grzesio1712

No raczej nie przekroczy 10 bar. Dużo masz załamań (zmian kierunków), rura będzie miała gdzie się kompensować? Jeśli nie siedzi na sztywno w styropianie to bezpiecznie powinna pracować w posadzce. Natomiast jak jest na sztywno, to jakiś zgrzew gdzieś może puścić.
PS. Taki spadek to nie spadek. Jak to się mówi, woda się układa w rurach, powietrze itp

----------


## _arek_

No właśnie jest trochę kreta trasa... Tak patrzę czy tego nie przerobić jednak mógłbym wywalić dwa kolana 90* Tylko trzeba dziurkę w ścianie 24 zrobić  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> No właśnie jest trochę kreta trasa... Tak patrzę czy tego nie przerobić jednak mógłbym wywalić dwa kolana 90* Tylko trzeba dziurkę w ścianie 24 zrobić


lepiej zostaw zakręty, na dłuższym odcinku potrzebujesz więcej kompensacji bo się może bardziej wydłużyć, na zakretach to się rozłoży. Tak jak pisze Grzesio nie rób tego na ścisk. Co do próby szczelności to przy PP jest na to schemat, zajrzyj tutaj u mnie kiedyś w dzienniku wrzucałem fajny wykres jak taką próbę wykonać.

----------


## _arek_

Koniec końców jednak przebudowałem ten mój rurociąg, zanim przeczytałem, że lepiej będzie jak zostawię zakretasy to juz pozbyłem się dwóch i zrobiłem bardziej po prostej...  Rury nie są wsadzone na wcisk mają dość sporo luzu....  Mam nadzieje, że będzie OK.  O ile taka rura może się wydłużyć ?? Ciekaw jestem tego bardzo...

 

Majówka oczywiście budowlana, ale nie mogło zabraknąć grilowanaka... U nas tak nie po polskiemu, bo tylko kolorowe warzywka, ale wszystko pyszniaste... Pogoda nie dopisywała, więc trzeba było sobie jakoś radzić.  I tak sobie łączyliśmy przyjemne z pożytecznym  :big lol: 



Udało na się w końcu ogarnąć i zakończyć rozkładanie styro i folii.  
Ułożyłem do końca kanalizę w kotłowni, będzie tam kratka ściekowa. Zrobiłem tez odprowadzenie  skroplin z rekuperatora.  I zamontowałem mniejszy rozdzielacz do podłogówkiktóry zasili sypialnie, prywatną łazienkę, garderobę i garaż.


Do garażu zakupiłem odpływ liniowy. Będzie zamontowany prostopadle do jednaj z bram. Na drugim stanowisku ma być podnośnik więc tam nic nie robię. Długo myślałem nad tym czy go robić czy nie ale jednak się zdecydowałem. Koszt w sumie nie duży a jak mam później się wkurzać że go nie zrobiłem to niech już będzie.  Odpływ zrobiłem na zewnątrz za dom  tzn wyprowadziłem rurkę a co z nią zrobię tego jeszcze nie wiem  :big grin: 
Odpływ firmy Mufle bardzo ładnie wygląda nie jakich hardcor jak na parkingach także polecam. odpływ jest w 1m częściach.
 

No i oczywiście najważniejsze zakończyliśmy tez misję podłogówka. Poszło nam 1200mb rurki. W sumie było na styk, w garażu pojechaliśmy już systemem oszczędnym żeby nie dokupować .  Generalni układaliśmy praktycznie wszędzie co 15cm + strefy brzegowe co 10cm.  W łazienkach tak jak  się dało, czyli wyszło po około 5/7cm. Sypialnia co 20/25.  Garaż jak wyszło 30/35/40.
Spinek kupiłem około 4500szt i jeszcze 250 musiałem na szybko zakupić bo zbrakło na garaż....
Mam dwa rozdzielacze 12 i 7 i tyle samo pętli. Pętelki robiliśmy nie zbyt długie. Wszystkie  okolicach 60/70m.

Rurka jest fajna elastyczna nie załamuje się tak jak pex, nie trzeba jej tez prostować.... jedyne co  to podczas rozwijania i układania skręcała się i sprężynowała czasem dość mocno. Czasem było OK czasem była walka, ale nie ogarnęliśmy tego do ostatnich metrów jak spowodować, aby tak nie prężyła  :roll eyes:  Ogólnie rozkładanie podłogówki to nie jakiś kosmos więc polecam robić samemu.


      

Wszystko mam już pospinane i zrobiłem próbę szczelności, żadnych dużych wycieków powietrza nie ma... Jednak gdzieś coś powolutku uchodzi.  

Jest tego około 0.1bara na dobę....  Dokładnie tyle, bo codziennie jak przyszedłem to tyle ubywało.  Nie mogę tego zlokalizować, bo jest to zbyt mały ubytek. Pryskałem nawet specjalnym płynem do badania nieszczelności, który akurat miałem w garażu i nic nigdzie nie widać.  Nie wiem czy mam się tym martwić czy nie ?? Woda w sumie to nie powietrze więc może będzie OK ??

Na poniedziałek mamy umówione posadzki, także mam jeszcze ewentualnie chwilę, żeby coś poprawić.  Chociaż zostało się jeszcze kilka pierdółek które trzeba zrobić do tego czasu...

----------


## agb

Rury powinny mieć podaną rozszerzalność w jakichś dokumentach producenta. Jak są stabilizowane, to niewiele.

----------


## zolw82

Gratuluje zamknięcia kolejnego etapu, rury PP dawałeś stabilizowane, zwykle czy glassy ?

----------


## _arek_

Rury do zasilania podłogówki dałem zwyklasy nie żadne stabi... tam wielkich temp nie będzie max pewnie ze 35*C ale liczę na niższe,  także chyba tragedii być nie powinno....

----------


## aiki

Szczelnie pewnie jest. Rura się rozszerza.

----------


## grzesio1712

> O ile taka rura może się wydłużyć ?? Ciekaw jestem tego bardzo...


Rury PP nie wyglądają na glass. Według KANa odcinek rury o długości 25 m potrafi się wydłużyć o:
PP - 22,5 cm
Glass - 7,5 cm
Stabi AL - 4,5 cm

Jeśli masz innego producenta to sprawdź w jego katalogu wydłużalność termiczną.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Rury PP nie wyglądają na glass. Według KANa odcinek rury o długości 25 m potrafi się wydłużyć o:
> PP - 22,5 cm
> Glass - 7,5 cm
> Stabi AL - 4,5 cm
> 
> Jeśli masz innego producenta to sprawdź w jego katalogu wydłużalność termiczną.


no tak, ale przy jakich temperaturach tak się wydłużą? przy 80*? Polecam zajrzeć tutaj i sobie pojrzeć, dla 10m, rury PP32 nie stabilizowanej i temp 40* wydłuży się o 3cm, więc zostaw trochę luzu i będzie git  :smile:

----------


## grzesio1712

No tak, z pośpiechu nie napisałem najważniejszego  :oops:  
Chodzi o deltaT = 60*C

----------


## _arek_

Czyli z takim luzem co pozostawiłem powinno być oky.... Tym bardziej, że nie przewiduje tam jakiś wielkich temp a zagotowanie wody raczej mi nie grozi...chyba  :big grin:   Z ciekawości jednak napisze do producenta zobaczymy co powiedzą.





> Szczelnie pewnie jest. Rura się rozszerza.


Hmm  no właśnie sam już nie wiem  co o tym myśleć.... czy  tak by  się rozszerzała z dnia na dzień pogłębiając ubytek ciśnienia ?? 
Napompowałem  6bar i codziennie prze 5dni (tyle miałem powietrze w układzie podłogówki) ubywało właśnie około 0,1bara....

----------


## grzesio1712

Dasz rękę uciąć, że któryś zawór nie przepuszcza? Jakbyś miał gdzieś wyciek, to ubytek byłby większy, poza tym byś raczej to widział.

EDIT: Dopiero teraz doczytałem, że próba powietrzem. Ja bym się nie przejmował. Powietrze zawsze gdzieś wyparuje, jak nie na kształtkach to właśnie na zaworach.

----------


## aiki

U mnie były większe skoki ciśnienia - zależne od temp. albo czy słońce nie świeci na rury. Robiłem zimą.
potem podłączone pod wodę i nic nie ciekło. Pod ciśnieniem z sieci stało chyba kilka miesięcy.

----------


## _arek_

No tak skoki rozumim trochę na + trochę na - jak to właśnie od temperatury i rozszerzalności bywa... ale u mnie codziennie było na minus... Wydaje mi sie, że pod woda nic widać nie będzie... No ale schizka musi być haha  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Wyobraź sobie, instalacje wodną i ogrzewania całą robioną przez rok chyba a przy montowaniu kotłowni nabijają ciśnienie do wszystkiego.
Cała łazienka- zawory przysznice kible umywalki podłączane bez spr nawet powietrzem. To był strach. Jeden wyciek był - otwarty zawór  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Krótkie info z postępów rac z końca poprzedniego tygodnia i weekendu... Te dni upłynęły pod hasłem ogarnięcie wszystkiego i dopięcie na akcję pod tytułem wylewanie posadzek...  Wszystkie graty zalegające w każdym kącie trzeba było gdzieś ulokować a jak pewnie niektórzy już wiedza potrafi być tego od **** i ciut ciut  :big tongue:   Take wszystko zostało wyniesione i upchnięte gdzie się dało. Przy tej okazji Ania uporządkowała rozgardiasz jaki panował w naszym blaszaku. Teraz nawet można tam coś znaleźć  :big grin: 

Przykleiłem XPS-a aby odizolować posadzkę do ramy HS-a.



Wszystko zostało sprawdzone,wystające rurki i odpływy zabezpieczone szafeczki ładnie uzbrojone i pozamykane. Taśmy dylatacyjne zakupione a i pozostałości po zabezpieczeniu z okien też zostaną wykorzystane. 



Przyjechał tez piasek 0/4mm na posadzki. Cena j masakra, ale podobno lepszy niż ten 0/2 chociaż co wykonawca to inna teoria. W sumie cenę zrobił tu transport bo trzeba to ciągnąć z kopalni oddalonej o prawie 100km Niestety mimo iż mam 2 żwirownie pod nosem to tam takiego nie mają.

----------


## _arek_

Poniedziałek:

 Ekipa od posadzek ma sie zjawić na 7.30.  W piątek oczywiście zamówionego* tydzień*  wcześniej  cementu nie dowieźli bo jak zwykle coś.... No ale poniedziałek rano miał być.

Wpadłem na budowę przed 7 żeby jeszcze raz wszystko obejść i posprawdzać.  Godzina 7.40 pojawiło się autko z cementem a zaraz za nim ekipa od posadzek... Oczywiście już się zagotowałem jak tylko zobaczyłem auto z jedna paleta cementu, byłem przekonany że przyjadą dużym z HDS-em i wszystko mi ładnie rozładują a nie będą wozić po palecie.... No nic chłopaki rozładowują cement więc potwierdzam że będą jeszcze 2 palety oprócz tej.  Na co słyszę, że tylko jeszcze jedna bo więcej nie ma.... Nosz kuwaaa sobie myślę i za telefon do hurtowni. Słysze zapewnienia że mam się nie martwic wszystko będzie tak jak powinno, a chłopaki nie wiedza i głupoty gadają.... OK będzie to będzie.... Auto pojechało ekipa rozkłada zabawi i powoli startują... 

Ania mówi że jada znów z hurtowni ale na pusto  :WTF:  !!!  Chłopak wysiada i daje WZ-te do podpisania i radośnie oznajmia, że to już koniec!! mieli jednak tylko jednąpaletę i więcej nie ma !!  Masakra jakaś... znów za telefon dzwonie i tym razem z lekkim wqurwionkiem pytam co jest grane ?? Zamówiłem trzy nagle zrobiły się dwie a teraz, że jedna  :mad:   Koleś do słuchawki jedno kierowca drugie... co tu jest grane  :mad:  :mad: Znów słyszę zapewnienia, że wszystko będzie OK  na razie i tak nie potrzebuje 3 palet, mam dać im pracować i nie dzwonić zawracać głowy... Zagotowałem się lekko bo nie po to zamówienie składałem wcześniej żeby teraz czekać na cement, który nie wiem czy dojedzie.... Ekipa w trakcie pracy a tu jakaś lipa.  

Ten cement który był na miejscu to jakieś 2godz roboty dla posadzkarzy, Ja zagotowany Ania tak samo. Po godzinie znów tel do hurtowni czy ten cement będzie na 100%, bo już nie wiemy kogo słuchać... W słuchawce znów zapewnienia, że wszystko będzie OK i mamy się nie martwić.  Po jakiś 30min przyjechało auto z brakującymi dwoma paletami.  Okazało się, że pożyczyli z innej hurtowni bo ich transport miał opóźnienie.  Także spokojnie mogliśmy pracować dalej ufff  :big grin: 



A tutaj już następny dzionek i spacer po docelowej podłodze  :wave: 


 Strasznie dziwne uczucie jak to teraz wszystko inaczej, niżej niż dotychczas...  aż z wielkim niepokojem zmierzyłem wysokość drzwi wewnętrznych, bo bałem się że za nisko nadproże osadziliśmy  :big grin: 
Cieszymy się jak dzieciaki z zakończenia tego etapu... jednak jak już jest po czym chodzi i człowiek nie potyka  się o miliony rurek to znaczy do końca już z górki  :big lol: 

Teraz posadzki powoli będą sobie dochodzić a my wychodzimy na zewnątrz.  Plan na najbliższy czas to wykonać DZ do PC.

----------


## agb

Siatki wszędzie dawałeś?

----------


## _arek_

Nie nie wszędzie. Kuchnia pod szafkami, łazienka pod wanną, pod kozą/kominkiem no i garaż z kotlownią.

----------


## agb

Spoko, bo że zdjęć nie byłem pewien i bałem się, że za mało daję.  U mnie idzie podobnie. Z tym, że łazienki całe żeby kable było jak zamocować. O kuchni pod szafkami nie pomyślałem, ale jak coś zostanie to dam też.

----------


## Kamil_

Ile wyszedł Cię m2 jak policzysz piasek z transportem, cement, robociznę?

Chce porównać to do anhydrytu który wyjdzie około 40 zł m2

----------


## Doli.

Gratuluję etapu! Pamiętam jak mnie się po posadzkach wydawało wszystko takie niskie. Kilka razy mierzyłam kuchnię czy się na pewno zmieści na wysokość  :smile:  Powodzenia w dalszych pracach  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

*Kamil* teraz z głowy strzelam teraz bo nie pamiętam dokładnie (Ania odpowiada za finanse :big lol: ) ale coś koło 37zł.  Z tym , że jak wspominałem piach był drogi i trochę jeszcze zostało no i  też sporo towaru kładliśmy bo około 10-12cm.  Także przy standardowej 6/7cm byłoby praktycznie połowę taniej.

----------


## Kamil_

Dlaczego tak grubo?
Nie lepiej było docieplić styropianem i zmniejszyć grubość wylewki?

----------


## grzesio1712

A wydajność podłogówki przez to nie spadnie? Dawałeś jakiś "cudowny" plastyfikator do wylewki (a raczej wysypki)? Pytam się, bo ostatnio producenci oferują ten dodatek do posadzek cementowych i się zastanawiam czy to jest konieczne.

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje  :smile:  Musi cieszyć że już nie patrzysz na te rurki i styropian  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Syfonowałeś jakoś, albo będziesz dopiero ten odpływ w garażu?

----------


## _arek_

> A wydajność podłogówki przez to nie spadnie?  Dawałeś jakiś "cudowny" plastyfikator do wylewki (a raczej wysypki)? Pytam się, bo ostatnio producenci oferują ten dodatek do posadzek cementowych i się zastanawiam czy to jest konieczne.


Wydajność raczej nie powinna spaść, na pewno zwiększy się bezwładność ale przy PC to chyba dobrze... Nagrzeje po taniości w nocy  i będzie ładnie trzymać..
Co do plastyfikatora to lali jakiś shitex do beczki z wodą.




> Dlaczego tak grubo?
> Nie lepiej było docieplić styropianem i zmniejszyć grubość wylewki?


Powiem Ci że jakoś nie zajarzyliśmy a właściwie nie zmierzyliśmy jak to będzie i w niektórych miejscach wyszło dość grubo.  Generalnie od początku chcieliśmy te 8/9cm.  Duża akumulacyjność wylewki to chyba + 


*agb*   Syfonu w końcu nie zrobiłem, nie wpinałem tego w kanalizę tylko wyprowadziłem poza dom... Wyszło tak bo wyszło, na początku miał być syfon. Sprzedawca odpływu polecił, aby zrobić syfon z kolanek 90* to podobno najlepszy sposób.

----------


## _arek_

Ehhh trzeba coś w końcu napisać bo znów się zaległości narobiło....

Najważniejsze z tego co jeszcze nie opisane to to że  z pomocą *Sebcia* udało się wykonać kolektor poziomy do PC a ze względu na nasze bagienko nie było to wcale takie proste jak wydawać się mogło.  W sumie to od razu wiedziałem ze nie będzie to łatwe, pamiętałem co się działo jak robiliśmy wykopy pod beczki do płyty fundamentowej.

Sebek wykonał nawet taki oto sprytny plan działania, który  jak się później okazało i tak musieliśmy zmienić....  Do zakopania mieliśmy 3x150m rur PE40

 


Nauczony wcześniejszymi błędami od razu zamówiłem koparkę obrotową na kołach, tą samą która wkopała resztę beczek po tym jak koparko ładowarka nie dała rady. Po wykopaniu pierwszego odcinka około 10m nie było tragedii... woda się pojawiła, ale jako tako trzymało się to wszystko kupy. Niestety po przeniesieniu się, w dalsza część działki i wykopaniu może z 6/7m przez podchodzącą wodę cały wykop zaczął  się momentalnie obsuwać i zasypywać. 


 Operator stwierdził, że on może tak sobie kopać,  ale szkoda i naszej kasy i jego czasu, bo nic tu nie zdziałamy  :mad:  :mad:  !!!  Poza tym na naszej łące koparka pod własnym ciężarem zaczynała się zapadać  tak więc nawet nie mógł swobodnie się poruszać.... Kiedy wyjeżdżał na drogę musiał już ciągnąć się łyżką, bo nie dawał rady.  

Ustaliliśmy że przekładamy całą akcję na za tydzień a On wpada gąsienicówką i wtedy robi robotę....  Wyjścia innego nie było jak tylko przytaknąć chociaż 200zł za godzinę pracy koparki na gąsienicach  już trochę męczyło psychikę... 

Żeby nie zmarnować całego dnia postanowiliśmy  z Sebkiem i Anią pospinać sobie rury PE w spirale, bo wykonanie kolektora liniowego w tym gruncie było raczej mało realne a że warunki ziemno/wodne mamy nad wyraz dobre  :big lol:  spiralny też powinien sobie poradzić.
Tak to miałoby mniej więcej wyglądać.
 


Jak postanowiliśmy tak zrobiliśmy a tydzień po nieudanej próbie  pod wieczór dzień przed zaplanowaną akcją  pojawił się odpowiedni sprzęcik, niezły z niego byczek  :yes: 

 

Następnego dnia o godzinie 7.30 byliśmy na miejscu gotowi do walki.  Niestety zadzwonił operator i powiedział , że spóźni się około godzinki, bo musi dowieźć piach na inna budowę.No trudno mieliśmy chociaż chwilę na  wypicie porannej kawusi  :big grin:  I ostatnie przygotowania do boju.  
Ania wyznaczyła wapnem linie obrysowe dla operatora koparki




Po godzinie koparka ruszyła do boju, jeśli chodzi o możliwości jezdne to nie ma nawet co porównywać kołówki a gąsienicówki ta druga robiła co chciała i jak chciała.  Szła jak dzik w żołędzie  :big lol: 

 

Plan był taki, aby wykopać 3 duże kwadraty około 10x10m oddalone od siebie o około 5/6m i tam ułożyć pętle  DZ. Jak się okazało po kopaniu pierwszej jamy warunki gruntowe mamy idealne pod DZ  :yes: 

Po około półtorej godzinki pierwszy "dołek" był już gotowy a my radośnie zaczęliśmy taplać się w błotku i układać pętelki.  :big lol:  Jako, że dołek duży a pętla z racji najdłuższego dobiegu najkrótsza poszło nam dość sprawnie i można było zasypywać.  Zadowoleni z wykonanej pracy poszliśmy odsapnąć, bo akurat pogoda dopisywała i z nieba lał się żar  :tongue: 

Kilka fotek i nawet jakiś filmik Sebek nagrał żeby pokazać jakie mamy dobre warunki gruntowe pod DZ  :big grin: 






Drugi "kwadrat" nie był już taki przyjazny, najkrótszy dobieg i najdłuższa pętla dała nam w kość, w dodatku kaparkowy jakoś tak niefortunnie kopał, ze wyszedł mu jakiś mniejszy kwadrat i musieliśmy starać się upchnąć pętle w wykopie.... 
Dodatkowo miejsce to okazało być się mocno torfowe więc przy próbie poruszania się w wykopie trzeba było pomogać sobie rękoma żeby nie zostawić kaloszy hahah  :big grin: :  Przy tej pętli chyba najbardziej dostałem w kość ale i słoneczko nam nie pomagał. Zresztą widać moją Ninja opaskę która chroniła oczy przed potem  :big lol:  

Po dłuższej chwili udało nam się jednak ułożyć pętle i można było zasypywać... Na zdjęciach widać nawet jaki śliczny torfik mamy...



Pani kierownik pilnuje poprawnościowy wykonanej pracy  :big lol: 


Ania bardzo chciała nam pomagać w wykopie przy układaniu rurek i tak się kończy spacer po błotku bez kaloszy  :big tongue: 



Kiedy już prawie połowa była zasypana z Sebciem chcieliśmy, aby operator rzucił nam łychę ziemi na pozostała rurę aby nie wypychało jej w górę... Przy próbie podjazdu do przodu koparka nagle zaczęła osuwać się do wykopu !!! Staliśmy z Sebem na przeciwległym końcu wykopu i tylko obserwowaliśmy jak ten torf wciąga ją do wykopu  :eek:  :eek: .  Kaparkowy ratując siebie i koparkę pomagał sobie łyżką opierając ja o przeciwległy brzeg wykopu gdzie akurat leżała nasza rura.  Widzieliśmy, ze stara się je nie uszkodzić, ale pewnie w ostateczności nawet by na nią nie patrzyły aby ratować sprzęt.  Z naszego punktu widzenia było na prawdę gorąco.... dolna cześć kabiny była już praktycznie utopiona a przy każdej próbie podniesienia łychy i odepchnięci się mocniej  coraz bardziej się osuwał. Koniec końców na całe szczęście udało mu się wydostać i mogliśmy kopać dalej.  Szkoda, że nie mamy zdjęć z tej akcji ale staliśmy  z Sebem jak wryci i obserwowaliśmy całą akcję.  Niestety nie sprawdziłem jeszcze czy dziabnął naszą rurkę czy nie, ale był na prawdę blisko...

Tutaj widać jaka ciapa jest na dnie wykopu, koparkowy chcąc przysypać rurę która widać chciał podjechać do przodu i wtedy koparka zaczęła osuwać się do wykopu. Torf to taka gąbka której nie da rady zagęścić i tak kończy się właśnie wjazd na nią....



Trzeci ostatni "dołek" poszedł najlepiej... kaparkowy wywalił taka japę że mogliśmy spokojnie zmieścić tam dwie pętle, a że podłoże to zbity ił można mimo napływającej wody można było spokojnie spacerować w wykopie.



Takim oto sposobem udało nam się zrealizować misję DZ całkowity czas operacji z zasypaniem ostatniego dołu i wygłaskaniem trenu zajęło około 8 godzin.
Pod koniec poprosiłem jeszcze żeby delikatnie zebrał mi troszkę lepsiejszej ziemi pod przyszły trawniczek przy domu. Tak prezentowała się pobojowisko po zakończonej pracy...

 


*Sebek* jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc sami z Anią nie daliby my rady w tej ciapaiii   :yes:

----------


## _arek_

Kolejny mały apdejt  :yes: 

Zrobiliśmy już praktycznie całą instalację WM.... Ania zajęła się planowaniem i obliczeniami ja wykonałem część montażową...

Skrzynki rozdzielcze braliśmy na zamówienie bo nie mogliśmy nigdzie dostać takich żeby nam pasowały wyjściami, musiałem też dorobić stelaże żeby je zamocować pomiędzy wiązarami....









Skrzynki rozprężne były już standardowe  już standardowe, będzie trzeba je dociąć pod wymiar, bo są lekko za długie.  Tak mniej więcej prezentuje się nasza zielona pajęczyna.  Kanały starałem się prowadzić z jak najmniejszą liczbą zakrętasów i zawijasów, długości też mniej więcej  zachować równe.

 










Zostało jeszcze poprowadzić rury spiro od reku do skrzynek, czerpni i wyrzutni...

Tato powoli zajął się też uzbrajaniem rozdzielnicy,.... Teraz wiem, że mogłem wziąć jednak trochę większą. Tragedii nie będzie ale od wolnego miejsca głowa nie boli  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Zaczęliśmy też już powoli robić sufity.  Zakupiliśmy cały materiał na stelaże. W naszym przypadku akurat Rigips Ultrastill zy jakoś tak.

Generalnie mamy zrobione już we wszystkich pomieszczeniach obrys z profili UD wysokość pomieszczeń ustaliliśmy sobie na 2,8m.  Pod profilem przyklejonąa taśma poślizgowa i doklejone na butyl paski z folii, którą później wywiniemy i dokleimy do paroizolacji na stelażu.  Jak to Sebcio mówi ma być ultraszczelnie  :yes: 

Taśm, tasiemki, tasiemeczki  :cool: 


Tutaj już przyklejona taśma poślizgowa i butyl, doklejaliśmy folię do późniejszego wywinięcia





A tu już mocowanie profili UD




I łazienka na gotowo


Powoli powoli jakoś idziemy do przodu, niby już dużo zrobione ale jak tak  wczoraj stanąłem i popatrzyłem na to wszystko dookoła co jeszcze trzeba zrobić to dopadło mnie lekkie przerażenie ile jeszcze pracy przed nami.... Nie ma jednak co płakać tylko spiąć poślady i jechać do przodu.  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Tak się teraz zastanawiam, czy dobrze robimy robiąc najpierw sufity a nie ocieplając chałupkę z zewnątrz ??  Jak  już wszystko zakryjemy wtedy będzie trzeba latać po wiązarach, na ciemnym ciasnym  poddaszu i kombinować  jak dobrze uszczelnić,zaizolować skosy np przy murłacie itd...

Pytanie dwa... 

W salonie mamy wysoki sufit  w ksztaucie /\  Gdzieś o oko ucho mi sie obiło, że przy łączeniu płyta KG a sciana daje się jakiś fikuśny profil specjalistyczny?? Ktoś mógłby naprowadzić na temat ??  Pewnie ma on tez zastowowanie przy zabudowie sosów poddasza użytkowego. Ktoś miał używał??

----------


## aiki

https://www.google.com/search?q=prof...WfGmLD0dSaDLM:

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie się już robi  :smile:  Do tego większość instalacji ogarnięta, a na to idzie najwięcej czasu, zdecydowanie za dużo  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Kolejny raz jesteśmy nieżle do tyłu z dziennikiem i kolejny raz miało być wszytko na bieżąco a jak zwykle jest prawie dwa miesiące w plecy  :big lol: 
Niestety braki czasu i okres letnio urlopowy tak później wychodzi.

Byliśmy zrelaxxxować się w Amsterdamie aaaa coo jak relax to na całego  :big lol:   Poza tym na prawdę piękne miasto warto odwiedzić i pozwiedzać.


Nasze obozowisko



Na prawdę są tam całe stada rowerów.






Niestety wszystko co piękne szybko się kończy więc powrót do rzeczywistości

Z nowości na polu walki to mamy praktycznie zakończone sufity, praktycznie bo brakuje ich jeszcze w naszej prywatnej łazience, "pomieszczeniu gospodarczym", kuchni no i w salonie gdzie aktualnie kładziemy wełnę.  W pozostałych pomieszczeniach są już położone i po szpachlowane płyty. Zostało tylko finiszowe liźniecie. Jednak troche sie nad tym zastanawiam z obawy czy nie popękają przy zasypywaniu celuloza więc może zrobie to po - sprawa do przemyślenia.









Nie wyobrażam sobie też prac bez podnośnika, nie wiem jak ludzie mogli pracować kiedyś bez takiego pomocnika w pojedynkę.


Udało się tez praktycznie zakończyć kotłownie a dokładniej to w końcu ją otynkowaliśmy.... Była ona naszym poligonem testowym w wykonywaniu tynków ozdobnych, tak na prawdę to nie chciało mi się jej robić na równo gładko. Kafelek też tam nie przewidywaliśmy, więc sobie trochę z Anią poszaleliśmy aaa cooo  :big tongue: 

Wyłożyłem też płytkami część gdzie ma stanąć PC i zasobnik. Reszta będzie po wygrzaniu posadzki.Ociepliliśmy też wełną ścianę sąsiadująca z sypialnią. Przeprowadziłem też w warstwie wełny rury zasilające rozdzielacz od CWU i wody zimnej.



Jacek mógł w końcu zacząć działać przy montażu rozdzielacza DZ i wprowadzeniu rurki zasilających do kotłowni.  
Tutaj bimbrownica  :big grin: 



 a tak na prawdę to odpowietrzaliśmy DZ i sprawdzaliśmy przepływy na poszczególnych pętlach DZ.  Niestety wyszło, że jedna z pętli została w jakiś sposób zblokowana i praktycznie nie ma przez nią przepływu.  O tyle o ile woda podana bezpośrednio z sieci czyli pod jakimś tam ciśnieniem przepływa to niestety, ale pompka obiegowa nie daje rady jej już przepchnąć.  Czyli jak zwykle coś musiało się spierdzielić  :mad:  Podejrzewam, że albo rura została zagięta w momencie kiedy operator koparki ratował się przed utopieniem sprzętu w torfie i oparł się o nią łychą, albo gdzieś po prostu mogła zagiąć się przy zakopywaniu....  

Widać że było ciasno



Sami nie wiemy co teraz zrobić chcieliśmy nabić ja dużym ciśnienie około 10bar wodą jednak nie mam gdzie załatwić takiej pompy, może wtedy trochę by ją rozprężyło i poprawiło przepływy.  Najpewniej zakończy się zakopaniem  nowych 150m rury i niestety kolejne koszta. Sama rura to już około 550zł + koparka i pewnie ponad tysiak pęknie  :sad:  :sad:   Na chwilę obecną czekamy aż Jacek zakończ składać i testować naszą PC. Jednak wcześniej czy później trzeba coś z tym wymyślić....

Jeszcze z grubszych akcji w końcu zaczęliśmy ocieplenie stropu nad salonem... koniec końców pójdzie tam 35cm wełny Rockwool. Na początku był plan na celulozę tak jak na reszcie domku.  Jednak bałem się że po czasie może się zsunąć ze skosów a budować jakiś przegródek też za specjalnie nam się nie chciało... Więc wrzucimy tam 20cm między wiązary + 15cm juz pod same profile. Chyba nie powinno być źle.... Mam nadzieję.







I tak wygląda nasz salon po pierwszej warstwie 20cm Fajnie już to się zaczyna prezentować  :yes: 





Zamówiliśmy tez styro na elewację, wizeliśmy jakże bardzo zachwalanego Etixxa. Stwierdziliśmy , że jak mam  robić sami to chociaż niech to będzie równe/proste. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Styro powinno być na dniach, bo zamawialiśmy chyba z tydzień temu.  Także zapowiada się kolejna walka tym razem z elewacją. Przyznam szczerze, że trochę mnie to przeraża. No ale może nie będzie aż tak źle.... samo klejenie styro nie wydaje się być straszne ale już siatka i klej hmmm. Sam nie wiem... jak będzie spaprane to później wszystko wylezie pod tynkiem i w słoneczku będzie wszystko pięknie widać. 


Ze spraw bardziej przyjemnych to wracając z wesela zajechaliśmy sobie do Ikea i w końcu Ania ma już swoją wymarzoną, dopracowaną na tip top zabudowę kuchni  :yes: 

Przymiarki do szafki narożnej - jest pakowna można brać  :big lol: 


Tu już uchachna podczas odbioru z magazynu. Całe 117paczuszek i ponad 700kg z dostawą z poznania do ZS za całe 30zł.


No i upragnione cacuszko. Lodówka na którą czaiła się chyba z rok, aż w końcu trafiła ją na promce i nawet 5sekund nie zawahała się aby ją kupić  :big grin: 



Zakupiliśmy tez kozę kominek do salonu wybór padł na koza AB/S2 z kratek. Walczyłem z ceną w 3 sklepach na raz i z 3600zł zszedłem na 3000 więc chyba nie jest żle.


A jak koza to i w końcu trzeba było zmontować chyba od roku leżący w garażu komin...





W ten weekend plan minimum to dokończyć izolację w salonie i pewnie milion innych pierdół do ogarnięcia  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

_arek_ przede wszystkim gratki postępów 
powodzenia z DZ i dalszymi pracami 

co macie za haiera? zaczęłam się rozglądać za lodówkami i właśnie fajnie się prezentują lodówki sidy by side tej firmy

----------


## _arek_

Hej chilli mamy ten model...
https://www.mediaexpert.pl/lodowki/l...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

Ani zależało na dzielonej zamrażarce z szufladami (nie trzeba otwierać całej tylko szufladkę) a ze względów że jest roślinożerna  :big grin:  to chciała mieć dużo szufladek i pojemniczków na warzywka i owoce w dolnej części lodówki.... A że jemy dużo i często to nie chciałoby nam się schylać do dolnych części lodówki przy opcji side by side  :rotfl: 

Co do DZ to mam nadzieję że coś wykombinujemy, spróbuję jeszcze wziąć koparkę i odkopać mniej więcej miejsce w którym  kopara oparła się łychą. Jeśli trafimy to miejsce to można by naprawić wstawką... Jeśli nie to niestety trzeba zakopać nową pętle.... Chociaż myślałem też nad tym, aby może tą zimę przelatać na 2 pętlach i zobaczyć jak to się będzie prezentować. Sebcio tez w sumie podsunął taki pomysł. Zobaczymy

----------


## Doli.

Jak wy już kuchnie kupujecie to już niedaleko do wprowadzenia się  :wink:  Gratki  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Taaa niedługo niedługo  :big lol:  

Kuchnia kupiona, bo akurat po drodze było no i Ania miała już wszystko ogarnięte więc wzięliśmy.  Teraz sobie smacznie śpi w garażu i czeka na swoją kolej. W sumie już dużo rzeczy mamy zakupionych które czkają na zakończenie prac... nawet narożnik do salonu  :yes:   Teraz najgorsze dłubaninkowe  roboty zostały, ale i tak mamy plan ogarnąć jedna łazienkę, jeden pokoik kuchnia i wpadamy bo płacić dwa kredyty nie jest już tak fajnie i przyjemnie. A tak to się to nasze mieszkanko wynajmie i będzie luzik, spłacać nas będzie.

----------


## Kamil_

Ile płaciłeś za ten Etixx?
Ciekaw jestem czy jest taki równy  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Hej chilli mamy ten model...
> https://www.mediaexpert.pl/lodowki/l...E&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Ani zależało na dzielonej zamrażarce z szufladami (nie trzeba otwierać całej tylko szufladkę) a ze względów że jest roślinożerna  to chciała mieć dużo szufladek i pojemniczków na warzywka i owoce w dolnej części lodówki.... A że jemy dużo i często to nie chciałoby nam się schylać do dolnych części lodówki przy opcji side by side 
> 
> Co do DZ to mam nadzieję że coś wykombinujemy, spróbuję jeszcze wziąć koparkę i odkopać mniej więcej miejsce w którym  kopara oparła się łychą. Jeśli trafimy to miejsce to można by naprawić wstawką... Jeśli nie to niestety trzeba zakopać nową pętle.... Chociaż myślałem też nad tym, aby może tą zimę przelatać na 2 pętlach i zobaczyć jak to się będzie prezentować. Sebcio tez w sumie podsunął taki pomysł. Zobaczymy


Arek, właśnie mnie też przeraża to schylanie się na dół lodówki  :wink:  My niestety potrzebujemy pojemną lodówkę i zamrażarkę, bo jest nas 5tka.

Co do 2 pętli to wydaje się dobry pomysł  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Arek, właśnie mnie też przeraża to schylanie się na dół lodówki  My niestety potrzebujemy pojemną lodówkę i zamrażarkę, bo jest nas 5tka.
> 
> Co do 2 pętli to wydaje się dobry pomysł


Ja planuję zamrażarkę takich wymiarów jak lodówko-zamrażarkę. Na samo żarcie dla psa schodziłyby mi dwie szuflady gdybym mogła przeznaczyć tyle miejsca  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

> Ile płaciłeś za ten Etixx?
> Ciekaw jestem czy jest taki równy


Jak dobrze pamiętam to coś około 187zł netto za m3

Czy prosty.. ?? W sumie to nie wiem, nawet nie sprawdzałem, leży złożony w garażu i czeka na swoją kolej  :tongue:  Ale nie powiem prezentuje się dobrze hahah  :big lol: 
Dziś z ciekawości rozpakuję paczkę czy dwie i sprawdzę jak to wygląda...

----------


## _arek_

Oczywiście sprawdziłem od razu ale z wygospodarowaniem chwili na wpis jak zwykle bida  :sad: 

Na pierwszy rzut oka od razu widać, ze nie jest to EPS jakie widujemy na co dzień.  Wizualnie na prawdę cieszy oko kupującego  :yes:   Płyty ładnie uformowane, tu napisik tam napisik oznaczenia miejsca na kołki itd ogólnie cud malyyna  :smile:  

Co do ich równości to w sumie  mam tylko porównanie do  swisspora którego rozkładaliśmy na posadzki.  Tam były banany tu tego nie ma,  po położeniu 2 płyt na sobie jest tylko minimalna szparka i  to nie zawsze. Jedyne co zauważyłem po otwarciu 2 paczek to to, że największe odchyłki są na rogach płyt. Nie wiem czy to zagniecenia transportowe czy folia tak ściska że delikatnie odkształca.Po złożeniu kilku płyt do siebie w miejscu styku narożników powstaje szczelina no około 2/3mm... Otworzyłem tylko 2 paczki więc nie wiem czy tak będzie w każdej Poza tym jeśli chodzi o ich równość nie mam zastrzeżeń jest naprawdę  ładny i równy

Co do trzymania wymiarów zmierzyłem 6szt i o tyle o ile wymiary trzymają i są powtarzalne to  deklarowanych wymiar już nie bardzo z każdej strony troszku brakuje.. 

 



 



 





Generalnie jak do tej pory jestem zadowolony z jakości a cena jak to cena i tak chcieliśmy kupić jakiś lepszy styro, więc nie było jakiejś wielkiej różnicy cenowej  .Zobaczymy co będzie podczas klejenia

----------


## zbyszek_ni

> Oczywiście sprawdziłem od razu ale z wygospodarowaniem chwili na wpis jak zwykle bida 
> 
> Na pierwszy rzut oka od razu widać, ze nie jest to EPS jakie widujemy na co dzień.  Wizualnie na prawdę cieszy oko kupującego   Płyty ładnie uformowane, tu napisik tam napisik oznaczenia miejsca na kołki itd ogólnie cud malyyna  
> 
> Co do ich równości to w sumie  mam tylko porównanie do  swisspora którego rozkładaliśmy na posadzki.  Tam były banany tu tego nie ma,  po położeniu 2 płyt na sobie jest tylko minimalna szparka i  to nie zawsze. Jedyne co zauważyłem po otwarciu 2 paczek to to, że największe odchyłki są na rogach płyt. Nie wiem czy to zagniecenia transportowe czy folia tak ściska że delikatnie odkształca.Po złożeniu kilku płyt do siebie w miejscu styku narożników powstaje szczelina no około 2/3mm... Otworzyłem tylko 2 paczki więc nie wiem czy tak będzie w każdej Poza tym jeśli chodzi o ich równość nie mam zastrzeżeń jest naprawdę  ładny i równy
> 
> Co do trzymania wymiarów zmierzyłem 6szt i o tyle o ile wymiary trzymają i są powtarzalne to  deklarowanych wymiar już nie bardzo z każdej strony troszku brakuje.. 
> 
>  
> ...


Tylko ja nie widzę zdjęć ?

----------


## _arek_

Ja widze  :smile: 

Po co cytujesz posta pod którym piszesz ?

----------


## _arek_

Powoli powoli do przodu... Co prawda cały czas w głowie siedzi plan szybkiej przeprowadzki przed świętami, ale roboty jeszcze całkiem sporo. Nie chcemy robić wszystkiego na cacy tylko te najbardziej syfiące roboty mieć za sobą, a tak to tylko pokoik, kuchnia i mała łazienka.

No ale do rzeczy...

Cały czas kończymy sufit w salonie co prawda dużo już zrobione i zostały tylko płyty, ale jednak to nie jest zwykły sufit, więc i roboty pewnie będzie z nim sporo. Szczególnie, że wszystko  trzeba będzie ładnie poodcinać i poobrabiać przy naszych krokwiach....

A skoro już o nich mowa to tak to wyglądało....

Zakupiliśmy belki 60x140x360 z drewna c24 


Później trzeba było dociąć  pod wymiar i ładnie oszlifować - brudna robota oczywiście dla mnie  :big lol: 


Następnie Ania potraktowałe je olejem bielonym x2 
 

I tak gotowe zamocowaliśmy do wiązarów....


W końcu można było dokończyć stelaże i przykleić folie.
 


W taki oto sposób przenosimy się do kotłowni gdzie też trochę się zadziało...  Jak wcześniej gdzieś już wspominałem kotłownia była naszym poligonem doświadczalnym. Z racji tego, że nie chciało mi się jej robić na gładkie cacuszko a i płytek nie przewidywaliśmy to postanowiliśmy  pobawić się w betonowe ściany... I tak oto powstało takie ooo coś...

Materiał to mix jogurtowy wszystkiego co było pod ręką a na koniec wszystkie ściany pomalowane lakierem bezbarwnym do ścian z dodatkiem perły .


Kiedy kotłownia była gotowa  mogła przyjąć swojego mieszkańca i tak oto Jacek w końcu mógł wstawić swoje dzieło...w ten oto sposób mamy już ciepełko w domu....

  


Na razie drogie to nasze ciepełko, bo po pierwsze to taryfa budowlana a po drugie ma jeszcze którędy uciekać ze względu na braki drzwi i sufitów w 2 pomieszczeniach no i brak styropianu na elewacji.... Jednak chcemy trochę wygrzać posadzki przed położeniem paneli i płytek.

No i to chyba tyle z najważniejszych nowości... aaa zapomniałem mamy już też cały materiał na ocieplenie. Osobiście chciałem spróbować na pianę bo w przypadku robienia po pracy to bardzo wygodne no ale... Sila wyższa w postaci Ani i jej spotkani z przedstawicielami od tych wszystkich chemikaliów wygrała.  Także będzie trzeba mieszać "zaprawe" w wiaderkach.



Poza tym mieliśmy bdb cenę na cały pakiet od STO, więc tez głupio było nie wziąć  :tongue:   Teraz tylko przydałoby się jeszcze jakieś kilkanaście dni bez deszczu i może uda się zrealizować "misję ocieplenie"

----------


## Doli.

"Jętki" wyszły elegancko  :smile:  A co to za system ocieplenia? I ocieplenia czego?

----------


## chilli banana

_arek_ trzymam kciuki za postęp pracy - też zamierzamy się  wprowadzić zanim wszystko będzie na tip top
u nas to wynika z tego, ze przy trójce dzieciaków te prace idą jak krew z nosa, nie ma z kim maluchów zostawić, a tak po położeniu dzieciarni spać będzie można wieczorkiem zawsze coś razem podłubać
no i $$ z wynajmu podreperuje budżet
także kibicuję  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

> "Jętki" wyszły elegancko  A co to za system ocieplenia? I ocieplenia czego?


Jak to czego, gniazdka naszego....  :tongue:   To siatka,klej do siatki, klej do styro a w wiadrach grunt na sciany i masa uszczelniająca  warstwę zbrojąca  na cokole.

*chili* dzięki bardzo, no my tez mamy w sumie 2 kredyciki jeden w sumie mały na naszą kawalerkę w której mieszkamy od 8lat no i teraz doszła już pełna rata za budowany domek, więc tez fajnie byłoby jak najszybciej zwolnic kawalerkę i wynająć żeby się kredycik na dom spłacał  :roll eyes: 

Tylko teraz ta pogoda chyba oszalała jak przez całe lato praktycznie nie spadło ani kropli deszczu, to teraz pada  chyba już od tygodnia  :WTF:

----------


## Doli.

> Jak to czego, gniazdka naszego....   To siatka,klej do siatki, klej do styro a w wiadrach grunt na sciany i masa uszczelniająca  warstwę zbrojąca  na cokole.


Ano chyba, że to kleje są. Bo własnie na coś "ociepleniowego" (typu styro, wełna) za małe gabarytowo to było  :smile: . Uszczelniasz cokół? Po prostu warstwę zbrojącą będziesz smarował? Chyba się z tym nie spotkałam. Trzeba czy ty chcesz? Bo ja mam na razie cokół zaciągnięty klejem i siatką, więc otwarte pole manewru przed warstwą wierzchnią.

----------


## Regius

@Doli, z tego co udało mi się wywiedzieć strefę cokołową należy odpowiednio zabezpieczyć. Np. zwykła cementowa masa klejono-szpachlowa może podciągać kapilarnie wilgoć, dlatego stosuje się specjalne masy na cokoły (u mnie będzie CarboNIT z Caparola dla warstwy zbrojonej, która dodatkowo zabezpiecza cokół mechanicznie).

----------


## Doli.

> @Doli, z tego co udało mi się wywiedzieć strefę cokołową należy odpowiednio zabezpieczyć. Np. zwykła cementowa masa klejono-szpachlowa może podciągać kapilarnie wilgoć, dlatego stosuje się specjalne masy na cokoły (u mnie będzie CarboNIT z Caparola dla warstwy zbrojonej, która dodatkowo zabezpiecza cokół mechanicznie).


Dzięki za protip. Dobrze, że jeszcze nie mamy tynku to zaciągniemy na wiosnę cokół uszczelniaczem.

----------


## agb

_arek_  STO brałeś jakoś lokalnie, czy przez internet?

----------


## _arek_

Braliśmy lokalnie z ich sklepu w ZS , ceny dostaliśmy lepsze od Caparola czy Greinplasta, więc nawet się nie zastanawialiśmy.

----------


## agb

ZS?

Mówisz o centrach sprzedaży Sto wymienionych na ich stronie?
Podasz cenę tego stoFlexyla?

----------


## aangieee20

> ZS?
> 
> Mówisz o centrach sprzedaży Sto wymienionych na ich stronie?
> Podasz cenę tego stoFlexyla?


Dokładnie ze strony sto.pl, cena niecałe 300 zł za wiaderko 18 kg.

----------


## agb

Jasna cholera... mi powiedzieli 509zł za wiaderko...  :cool:  Robiliście już ten cokół? Bo podają, że niby idzie 0,5kg/m2 gotowego produktu, czyli po wymieszaniu 1:1 z cementem. A więc samego stoFlexyla 0,25kg/m2. Przy ~75mb i wysokości ok 30cm jedno wiaderko powinno spokojnie wystarczyć, ale trudno mi to sobie wyobrazić  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

ZS - Szczecin  :smile:  

Widzę, że w końcu Ania szybciej odpowiedziała soorrry  :wink: 
No niestety cena tego Flexyla zabija. Nam udalo się dostać w trochę lepszej cenie  :cool:  Ja osobiście nie rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem, ale Anię też zapewniał o super wydajności. Niestety  jeszcze nie kładłem.

----------


## agb

Jeżeli wydajność by się potwierdziła, to w porównaniu do takiego carbonitu caparola cena byłaby bardzo dobra  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

No niestety na razie nie potwierdzę co do wydajności... Ale na pewno przygotowanie, równość cokołu będzie tu mieć duże znaczenie... Ja niestety swój trochę po macoszemu przy kejeniu XPSa potraktowałem, więc teraz trochę  będę musiał się nagimnastykować, żeby to jakoś  do ładu i składu doprowadzić przed położeniem siatki i STO

----------


## Regius

> Jeżeli wydajność by się potwierdziła, to w porównaniu do takiego carbonitu caparola cena byłaby bardzo dobra


Też jestem ciekaw, jaka u Arka będzie finalne zużycie.
Cena za wiadro podobna, a CarboNit'a wychodzi 8,5 kg/m2. Miałem używać właśnie CarboNit'a, ale widać, że StoFlexyl wychodzi znacznie taniej, biorąc pod uwagę wydajność (1,3 kg/m2) tyle, że w mojej okolicy Sto niestety nie jest zbyt popularny. Są jeszcze tańsze alternatywy typu Ceresit CT 100 impactum, czy Atlas Stopter K-100, itp, ale nie wiem, czy w ogóle warto się nad nimi pochylać.

@Arek, przy górnej krawędzi glifów okiennych będziesz dawał zwykłe narożniki z siatką, czy listwy okapnikowe?

----------


## agb

A skąd wziąłeś 1,3 kg/m2? Bo mi podali, jak pisałem wyżej, 0,5 kg/m2 już po wymieszaniu z cementem. Ale karty technicznej jeszcze nie widziałem, więc może jest inaczej.

----------


## Regius

https://www.stoexpert.pl/uploads/doc...-stoflexyl.pdf
Strona 5 - patrzyłem po zużyciu przy wykonaniu warstwy zbrojonej (nie warstwy pośredniej na gotowej warstwie zbrojonej), kiedy stoflexyl'a wykorzystujesz jako masę szpachlową do zatapiania siatki (podobnie jak CarboNit).

----------


## _arek_

No i w  końcu znalazłem chwilkę, aby trochę, chociaż po łebkach uzupełnić nasz miesięcznik  :smile: 

Najważniejsze co udało się zrobić i co zjadło najwięcej czasu to ocieplenie naszej chałupki. Tak jak wcześnie wspominałem kupiliśmy etixxa - co mogę stwierdzić z perspektywy czasu już po przyklejeniu to tyle, że styro całkiem OK.  

Niestety nie mam porównania do czegoś innego wiec ciężko wytknąć jego plusy i minusy.  Plusem na pewno jest to , że był w miarę równy pisze w miarę bo niestety narożniki nie do końca trzymały kąt 90* i po przyklejeniu 2 płyt koło siebie tworzyła się dość spora szpara. Bananów jako takich nie zaobserwowałem.  także ogólnie nie ma na co narzekać - no może poza ceną  :wink:  

Płyty fajnie bo duże i szybko robi się powierzchnie, niestety prostych mieliśmy bardzo mało a za to dużo narożników co skutecznie spowolniało pracę.  
Używaliśmy systemu STO klej do styro super trzyma nawet do płyty OSB na szczytach. Dla spokoju i pewności sytuacji dałem jeszcze po 2 kołki na płytę ale tylko tam gdzie było OSB reszta domu nie kołkowana.. 
Dużo pomogły nam rusztowania, które miamy rozłożone na ścianach szczytowych. Dobrze że nie musimy za nie płacić to mogą sobie stać cały czas.

Kilka fotek naszej łaciatej krówki   :smile:  Uprzedzę może od razu, nie mam pojęcia dlaczego był jaśniejszy i ciemniejszy 

Wystartowaliśmy od ściany garażowej, nasze pierwsze plasterki  :smile: 






Pierwsze prace o zmroku.Tu chyba zdobyłem nasz pierwszy szczyt iec można było jechać dalej...






Tato tez dzielnie pomagał zresztą cały czas pomaga 





Ania też dzielnie walczyła na rusztowaniach docinając brakujące kawałki przy skosach  :yes: 





No i tak powoli powoli w miarę kiedy pogoda dopisywała udało nam się ukończyć lepienie styro.





Niestety roboty było sporo dni coraz krótsze, po pracy nie za wiele dało się zrobić, bo zaraz zapadały ciemności a praca na rusztowaniach przy halogenie to jednak nie jest dobry pomysł wiec nadrabialiśmy  w weekendy jednak i tak zeszło nam troszkę czasu.... Planowaliśmy zaciągnąć jeszcze wszystko klejem jednak temperatury na zewnątrz nie za bardzo na to pozwoliły. Udało się tylko zrobić garaż w kleju na raz. Resztę odkładamy na wiosnę nie ma co ryzykować a w sumie styro nie ucierpi na tym za bardzo.




Przed przyklejeniem styro oczywiście wszystkie okna oklejone taśmami i używałem illbruck 508 taśmy fajne klej bardzo mocny. Wszystkie glify okienne oklejałem 5cm EPS 80 0.031 które zostało z podłogi i tyle  też  zachodzi na profile okienne. Ania dodatkowo wymyśliła sobie , ze chce ramki dookoła okien no to trzeba było zrobić...  Ramki tez oczywiście będą w kleju siatce i narożnikach. 

No i jeszcze w końcu zdecydowaliśmy się też na dwie rolety. Jedna na HS-a druga na okno 2800 w kuchni.  Podkułem nadproże i w sumie udało i się wsadzić miedzy skrzynki a mur 5cm EPS 80 0.031...  także nie powinno być źle

CDN...

----------


## _arek_

W tak zwanym międzyczasie między pogoda a nie pogodą w przerwie w klejeniu styro ukończyliśmy nasz sufit w salonie,  było z nim trochę zabawy no ale koniec. 
Ania dokończyła ocieplać wewnętrzny szczyt w naszym dachu w dachu i dzięki temu można było odznaczyć kolejny zakończony kawałek prac  :yes: 



Z zakupionej na promocji  klejonki dębowej powycinaliśmy parapety a Ania swoim nowo zakupionym sprzętem pięknie zaokrągliła załamała krawędzie a później wszystko zaolejowala olejem lekko bielonym. No i mamy parapeciki  :cool: 






Były też przymiarki reku który ze względu na duże odległości miedzy skrzynkami rozdzielczymi został przeniesiony do "pomieszczenia gospodarczego". Tutaj już lepiej bo krótkie odcinki rur i bez zakrętasów.... Moglismy powoli kłaśc główne arterie zasilające w powietrze.




Poza tym ciągle grzebaliśmy się w jakiś mniejszych nie pokończonych pracach a jest tego całe mnóstwo tu poprawić tam dopieścić. Plan był wprowadzić się na święta nawet do jednego pokoju kuchni łazienki   ale niestety plany jak to plany trzeba przesuwać  :big lol:

----------


## Aydin

Dobry wieczór po długiej przerwie (mojej). Podglądam, podziwiam...

Wrócę z pytaniem do sprawy dawnej - posadzki. Co to za "wylewka" była? Bo się gubię już. Czytam i głupieję coraz bardziej. Jastrychy, anhydryty i inne takie, że już nie wiem co oglądam.

----------


## _arek_

Hej cześć co prawda z dużym opóźnieniem ale odpowiem  :smile:   U nas była zwykła wylewka cementowa - więc  chyba tzw Jastrych.  Było to robione na grubszym kruszywie 0-4mm niestety nigdzie u nas w pobliżu nie ma tego dostępnego w sensie prosto z kopalni i trzeba ciągnąć aż z okolic Drawska co niestety przekłada się  na cenę surowca.

Tak patrzę, że ładnie zapuściłem nasz dzienniczek  :ohmy:  ale niestety brak czasu  a wykopanie się z zaległości to już sporo pisania i wstawiania fotek. Może kiedyś się uda. W każdym razie u nas już ostatnie malowanie, kładzenie paneli, płytki łazience itd.  Plan jest taki aby do końca lutego już zamieszkać. Oczywiście wszytko nie będzie jeszcze na tip top, ale już chcemy się wynieść z kawalerki  :roll eyes:

----------


## Aydin

Zrozumiałe, że im bliżej końca, tym bardziej człowiek niecierpliwy, żeby już zacząć przeprowadzkę  :smile: 
Róbcie tylko foty, dużo fotek i w wolnej chwili już na nowym miejscu wrzucicie i będziemy się zachwycać  :big grin: 

Ja poczytałem (ponownie) i odświeżyłem informacje nt. tych wylewek i teraz znowu bardziej ogarniam co jest co. Jastrych to ogólnie każda wylewka, a może być cementowa, anhydrytowa, epoksydowa itp. Fajny link jakby ktoś miał wątpliwości z nazewnictwem i rozróżnieniem a nie jest z wykształcenia budowlańcem.
https://www.castorama.pl/co-to-jest-...ns-103267.html

----------


## Aydin

Rok minął od ostatniego wpisu! Skandal  :wink: 
Dajcie znać, jak żyjecie już w nowym domu. Nie chcę tego dziennika wyrzucać z ulubionych  :big grin:

----------

